# Prinny Squad.



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

That's how you'll call us now.

edit: ava and sig are made by FrozenIndignation
edit2: forgot to tell you frozen, i really love asagi in the sig, coz she's holding a cat. i love cats.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

Indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DOOD!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

D00d


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 5, 2011)

...

...

...

... I'm in.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

>


sorry for being slow...but i really don't get this image...


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's enjoying the movie in front of him while eating popcorn.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then...what's it got to do with this thread?


also, Frozen, you need to spampost more outside EoF. just reach 500.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much nothing.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 5, 2011)

ahh. an off-topic post? or what they call a spam? 

magnificent!!

please continue.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2011)

Prinny Squad has too many syllables. 
I'll just call you what I name all my prinnies:

chuck.

(I do love the sig and ava, though)


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

d00d!


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in :0 prinny harpy is go!


----------



## Ikki (Aug 5, 2011)

At least it's now slightly easier to tell you apart without checking your usernames.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> also, Frozen, you need to spampost more outside EoF. just reach 500.


Yup, I probably should d00d. 






 But I dont exactly want to spam either...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2011)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> What is going on in here?


nothing... dood!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

Where the fuck is my trio when I need it?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*Lift*
*30084pm*
*Throw*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> *Lift*
> *30084pm*
> *Throw*


That does not work on any of us... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



None of us explode in-game when thrown


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 5, 2011)

this group is so homy quite a nice fit :3


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry... have no idea what you guys are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only played Disgaea Infinite


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLASPHEMY!

Since you have a PSP play Disgaea 1 and 2 NAO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if your lame, just use cheats to beat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;

But: normal prinnies, when thrown, explode


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! I don't like SRPGs!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of it more as a RPG grinder simulator... no... no wait, thats bad... err... 

Well the story of the first is worth checking out though. (even if you have to cheat)

(Although I cant forgive people who cheat in a disgaea game >__


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

fine! I'll give it a go then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(after Spyro 3 which i haven't played yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> fine! I'll give it a go then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The horse weiner compels you!!!






Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsSLQ-YYCBo[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Too overrated.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 5, 2011)

needs more prinny


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Too overrated.


YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Too overrated.


PONPONPONPONPONPONPONPONPNONPNONPONPNOKHUINGXDBHHRBGSJKGBVEHUIZUEUZVSGYUO


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Will the wonders of caffeine ever cease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited for the hell of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Random fact about sig



It contains more than 60 prinnies


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too underrated.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








?


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Wait for it....


----------



## Paarish (Aug 5, 2011)

Prinny Squad thread has turned into a Ponpon thread!?



Spoiler



me gusta...
[youtube]yzC4hFK5P3g[/youtube]
*clicks play and minimizes window*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Prinny Squad thread has turned into a Ponpon thread!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the part with the mustache


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 5, 2011)

i liked the part where i killed everyone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i liked the part where i killed everyone


You taste metallic


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 6, 2011)

Can I join? I want to be a Prinny!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, you want heavy metal? YOU GOT IT!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[youtube]ySdLh_B3HjA[/youtube]


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... what happens at 500 posts?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 6, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Can I join? I want to be a Prinny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... I am disappoint. /That/ is /not/ metal.

... THIS IS!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLd6h5td8G4[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 6, 2011)

omg u double-posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IM TELLING PINGY!!!


----------



## prowler (Aug 6, 2011)

prinny turned jpop turned shit.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can has custom title.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually this is.
[youtube]KIvON5Y5038[/youtube]
Videogame or GTFO


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Well played, sir.... well played.

I admit defeat, but I still think Dragonforce sucks.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

WHY YOU GUYS NO EXPLODE!?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> WHY YOU GUYS NO EXPLODE!?


I hate DragonForce.

These are the heavy metal bands I like:

HammerFall

DreamEvil

Blind Gaurdian 

Van Canto


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't listen to heavy metal unless they're remixes of songs I do like, in most cases of which are video games.

The Red Wings are awesome.

I were referring to the Prinny Squad


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> WHY YOU GUYS NO EXPLODE!?


Cuz we're awesome


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. i agree.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 7, 2011)

I should make a Starmen Legion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One day...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 7, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I should make a Starmen Legion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we got a lot of days. which one will it be?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2011)

Yo, dood? 
Can I join? 
I can rhyme, dood!
Doods...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Yo, dood?
> Can I join?
> I can rhyme, dood!
> Doods...


*sees ava/sig*
*sees username*

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I keep my regular ava/sig, tho, dood?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to ask narayan... d00d!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Where is the guy?
dooood


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

wait, why just need to ask me? you have to ask FI too.

anyway, i'm not sure if you can join and not have a prinny sig/ava.
but i'm okay with that sig and ava.


----------



## Jolan (Aug 14, 2011)

So I just finished Asagi Mode in P2OOP, dood, and I'm touched.

[youtube]i4NqsgUH0ek[/youtube]

So, can I join as Hero Prinny?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> So I just finished Asagi Mode in P2OOP, dood, and I'm touched.
> 
> [youtube]i4NqsgUH0ek[/youtube]
> 
> So, can I join as Hero Prinny?


I think I've taken that space, d00d.
Yo, doods, seen my new avatar?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Yo, doods, seen my new avatar?


I APROVE!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget, I can rhyme, dood.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

cool dood!!


----------



## Zorua (Aug 14, 2011)

Can I be a part of the prinny squad?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

that image is familiar.... where did i saw that.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Can I be a part of the prinny squad?


YOU'RE not allowed!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 14, 2011)

What's going on here?!?

is this some sorta cult?!?


----------



## Zorua (Aug 14, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PL0X? I liek narayan and paarish but i no no frozen i get no him soon enough thank bi
yo d00d i can rhyme d00d sup d00ds can i be a part d00ds?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

but you're a zorua? 

how can we fix that?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 not even nara-kun and paarish "no" me... d00d...

Hmm... but what would a zorua prinny look like?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 14, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a zorua prinny? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't even wanna know how I'll look like as a prinny


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 14, 2011)

*pulls down pants*

EAT IT DUDE!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> *pulls down pants*
> 
> EAT IT DUDE!


paarish said it's too tiny. not worth the time.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He obviously hasn't seen it then.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> *pulls down pants*
> 
> EAT IT DUDE!


I won't, but my ava will.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm.... Haruhi.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

haruhi???? that long-haired chick in a white t is haruhi???






 i want her short hair back.


ps, your quote's messed up schlupi.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> haruhi???? that long-haired chick in a white t is haruhi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like girls with long hair, for some reason.

The normal Haruhi just doesnt seem to appeal to me...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 14, 2011)

i see. well it's your own haruhi. so i guess i shouldn't complain.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like them both, but I agree with you. I like long hair more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: My quote is awesome; it's from the greatest member of the Temp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it is PURPOSELY taken out of context to mislead people. the ACTUAL post is here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=299...15&start=15

Now you know the truth. ;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooood.. I can't explode! Does this mean I'm a hero?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Dooood.. I can't explode! Does this mean I'm a hero?


all hail Prinny Squad T


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]0IA3ZvCkRkQ[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> haruhi???? that long-haired chick in a white t is haruhi???


Someone hasn't watched the movie...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I like long hair more.


I need to get my mind out of the gutter more.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly i haven't finished even the series yet. i was only up to the kiss.


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

it's shit anyway


----------



## Narayan (Aug 15, 2011)

well, from the eps i saw, i'll love it. but i saw it on tv localized and i cba to download all right now. the didn't continue airing it. and the kiss(which became a dream) was the last ep i saw.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

DAMN YOU ALL TO THE NETHERWORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




You guys got me playing Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days, because of all this prinny craze and god damn i can't put down this game!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm only posting here because i thought it was about time to take a break (played for 5 hours straight)


I need to study and look what you guys did to me!!!!! IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!!!!!!


*goes back to play Disgaea*



Spoiler



does the item shop sell the escape item for the item world?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> does the item shop sell the escape item for the item world?





Spoiler



Nope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mr gency exit
EmErgency exit


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK!!!!!!!!!








I want to go in the item world but i also want to have a Mr. gency exit in hand just in-case.....


Do i get it in chests? like the ones i get from defeating a monster will a bow...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> FUCK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you only get them on every 10th floor of item world... i haven't played disgaea 2 in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Jolan (Aug 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Mr gency exit
> EmErgency exit


My mind must be a thrown prinny because you just BLEW MY MIND.

@sinharvest24 - reach the Prinny Bowling stage yet? Imo, best stage ever.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not....




Spoiler



is there any negative effect of getting a felony?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a PSP to play the remakes since Disgaea PSP has more Voice Acting and Disgaea 2 PSP has elements from Disgaea 3, an Axel chapter, and more stufz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've only beaten Disgaea 2 (which I hate to say I picked up from a store because it looked cool), Disgaea DS (Never played the PS2 one), and half of Disgaea 3, all in that order.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> is there any negative effect of getting a felony?



Not in D1
in D2 enough will get you the horrible ending where


Spoiler



adell murders everyone


I have no idea for the other games since I only played D3 for 2 chapters. An D4 for nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> is there any negative effect of getting a felony?



There is if you have killed any of your allies at any point, in which case it affects the ending you get.
And even then, that only applies to the felonies on Adell.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there is, you get a different ending if you kill even one of your allies.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 16, 2011)

that gets you a felony? I wouldn't know I've never killed a team mate.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS there are *NO FELONIES IN D1*

Felonies are only in disgaea 2


----------



## tagzard (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish to be part of your squad.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEY NO SICH TINGS ABOT FENIES!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> I wish to be part of your squad.


REJECTED!


----------



## tagzard (Aug 21, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwease. I'll do what ever you want me to do.


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget it, kid. They're rejecting you. You may as well join the Sparklelords instead


----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have enough members.
All 5 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am I missing anyone? There's me, Narayan and F/I (the originals) then there's VA and tigris


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recall machomuu telling me in my thread that you're still missing an Etna.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be taking the role of Etna later. As I have grown tired of my avatar.
However we don't want to change to a different theme JUST yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Well Im not sure how F/I feels but this is what me and Narayan agreed on IRC)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 21, 2011)

I got a legendary subpoena, is there anything special about it? Also what's the best way to farm felonies? lastly what are these r40/r39 things i keep reading about in walkthroughs?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 21, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Forget it, kid. They're rejecting you. You may as well join the Sparklelords instead


May_ I_ join the sparkle lords?


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846261:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846261"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846214:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846214"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
May<i> I</i> join the sparkle lords?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->5<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000F--><span style="color:#C7000F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC700--><span style="color:#BBC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC800--><span style="color:#9EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C7--><span style="color:#0002C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />



<img src="http://uppix.net/a/c/c/e4ae8f600831e1afafae8dcfee32f.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7001B--><span style="color:#C7001B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80008--><span style="color:#C80008"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70A00--><span style="color:#C70A00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71C00--><span style="color:#C71C00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74B00--><span style="color:#C74B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85900--><span style="color:#C85900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76700--><span style="color:#C76700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89300--><span style="color:#C89300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C700--><span style="color:#C8C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC700--><span style="color:#ACC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89C800--><span style="color:#89C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C700--><span style="color:#81C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C700--><span style="color:#70C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FC700--><span style="color:#4FC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C800--><span style="color:#46C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DC800--><span style="color:#3DC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21C800--><span style="color:#21C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C709--><span style="color:#00C709"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C814--><span style="color:#00C814"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81F--><span style="color:#00C81F"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C828--><span style="color:#00C828"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C732--><span style="color:#00C732"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74D--><span style="color:#00C74D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76E--><span style="color:#00C76E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C877--><span style="color:#00C877"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C798--><span style="color:#00C798"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B3--><span style="color:#00C7B3"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BC--><span style="color:#00C8BC"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C6--><span style="color:#00C8C6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADC8--><span style="color:#00ADC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C8--><span style="color:#00A5C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC8--><span style="color:#009DC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC7--><span style="color:#008DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C8--><span style="color:#0086C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C7--><span style="color:#0070C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC7--><span style="color:#002EC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C8--><span style="color:#0600C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00C8--><span style="color:#0F00C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C7--><span style="color:#1900C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C7--><span style="color:#4400C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C7--><span style="color:#6500C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C7--><span style="color:#6D00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C7--><span style="color:#7600C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000C8--><span style="color:#9000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C8--><span style="color:#9A00C8"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C8--><span style="color:#AD00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for having me, though I am prone to explosion 


Spoiler


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846268:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846268"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846261:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846261"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846214:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846214"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
May<i> I</i> join the sparkle lords?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->5<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000F--><span style="color:#C7000F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC700--><span style="color:#BBC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC800--><span style="color:#9EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C7--><span style="color:#0002C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />



<img src="http://uppix.net/a/c/c/e4ae8f600831e1afafae8dcfee32f.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
let the spamming begin <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846311:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:59 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846311"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846268:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846268"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846261:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846261"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846214:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846214"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
May<i> I</i> join the sparkle lords?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->5<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000F--><span style="color:#C7000F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC700--><span style="color:#BBC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC800--><span style="color:#9EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C7--><span style="color:#0002C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />



<img src="http://uppix.net/a/c/c/e4ae8f600831e1afafae8dcfee32f.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
let the spamming begin <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C8--><span style="color:#0002C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://uppix.net/3/a/1/396b51dd066cb89dbb3492137620c.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2011)

idc guys!
do what you want!
more incentive to change to our next group


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually I can't join.  I hold to be too important to the Ace Attorney Association and the Godot Brigade.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846320:date=Aug 22 2011, 07:03 AM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 22 2011, 07:03 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846320"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846311:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:59 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846311"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846268:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846268"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846261:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846261"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846214:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846214"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
May<i> I</i> join the sparkle lords?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->5<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000F--><span style="color:#C7000F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC700--><span style="color:#BBC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC800--><span style="color:#9EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C7--><span style="color:#0002C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />



<img src="http://uppix.net/a/c/c/e4ae8f600831e1afafae8dcfee32f.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
let the spamming begin <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C8--><span style="color:#0002C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://uppix.net/3/a/1/396b51dd066cb89dbb3492137620c.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9448/acefaithprinny.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846399:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:29 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Aug 21 2011, 11:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846399"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9448/acefaithprinny.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70035--><span style="color:#C70035"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70007--><span style="color:#C70007"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80200--><span style="color:#C80200"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70C00--><span style="color:#C70C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83F00--><span style="color:#C83F00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C500--><span style="color:#C7C500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C800--><span style="color:#C0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC800--><span style="color:#9BC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C800--><span style="color:#81C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C800--><span style="color:#70C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C700--><span style="color:#68C700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C700--><span style="color:#57C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC700--><span style="color:#4EC700"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC700--><span style="color:#3CC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C802--><span style="color:#00C802"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C718--><span style="color:#00C718"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C723--><span style="color:#00C723"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B1--><span style="color:#00C8B1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1C7--><span style="color:#00C1C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C7--><span style="color:#00A5C7"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC7--><span style="color:#009DC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC7--><span style="color:#006FC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C8--><span style="color:#0034C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C8--><span style="color:#0B00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C8--><span style="color:#3000C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800C8--><span style="color:#3800C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900C8--><span style="color:#4900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C7--><span style="color:#7400C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C8--><span style="color:#8600C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C7--><span style="color:#9900C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C7--><span style="color:#AD00C7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846412:date=Aug 22 2011, 07:38 AM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 22 2011, 07:38 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846412"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846399:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:29 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Aug 21 2011, 11:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846399"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9448/acefaithprinny.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70035--><span style="color:#C70035"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70007--><span style="color:#C70007"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80200--><span style="color:#C80200"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70C00--><span style="color:#C70C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83F00--><span style="color:#C83F00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C500--><span style="color:#C7C500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C800--><span style="color:#C0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC800--><span style="color:#9BC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C800--><span style="color:#81C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C800--><span style="color:#70C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C700--><span style="color:#68C700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C700--><span style="color:#57C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC700--><span style="color:#4EC700"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC700--><span style="color:#3CC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C802--><span style="color:#00C802"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C718--><span style="color:#00C718"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C723--><span style="color:#00C723"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B1--><span style="color:#00C8B1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1C7--><span style="color:#00C1C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C7--><span style="color:#00A5C7"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC7--><span style="color:#009DC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC7--><span style="color:#006FC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C8--><span style="color:#0034C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C8--><span style="color:#0B00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C8--><span style="color:#3000C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800C8--><span style="color:#3800C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900C8--><span style="color:#4900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C7--><span style="color:#7400C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C8--><span style="color:#8600C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C7--><span style="color:#9900C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C7--><span style="color:#AD00C7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b>
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Exactly  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> I wanted it to look bad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846432:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:44 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Aug 21 2011, 11:44 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846432"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Exactly  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> I wanted it to look bad.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="http://www.ffxionline.com/forums/members/nightshayde-albums-random-pictures-picture121-disappointed-pony.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003C--><span style="color:#C8003C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80200--><span style="color:#C80200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83C00--><span style="color:#C83C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84D00--><span style="color:#C84D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A300--><span style="color:#C7A300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AC00--><span style="color:#C8AC00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B700--><span style="color:#C7B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C700--><span style="color:#B7C700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2C800--><span style="color:#A2C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C700--><span style="color:#98C700"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C700--><span style="color:#85C700"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC700--><span style="color:#7BC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC800--><span style="color:#5EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C800--><span style="color:#54C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C800--><span style="color:#36C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C805--><span style="color:#00C805"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C712--><span style="color:#00C712"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81E--><span style="color:#00C81E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85D--><span style="color:#00C85D"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7AB--><span style="color:#00C7AB"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C7--><span style="color:#00A4C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C7--><span style="color:#0080C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078C8--><span style="color:#0078C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC7--><span style="color:#003EC7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018C8--><span style="color:#0018C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC7--><span style="color:#000EC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C7--><span style="color:#4500C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C7--><span style="color:#6100C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500C7--><span style="color:#7500C7"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C8--><span style="color:#B600C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003C--><span style="color:#C8003C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70033--><span style="color:#C70033"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000B--><span style="color:#C8000B"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70A00--><span style="color:#C70A00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71500--><span style="color:#C71500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73100--><span style="color:#C73100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74200--><span style="color:#C74200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89300--><span style="color:#C89300"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A500--><span style="color:#C7A500"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B900--><span style="color:#C7B900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C800--><span style="color:#C0C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C700--><span style="color:#B6C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C700--><span style="color:#97C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C800--><span style="color:#84C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC700--><span style="color:#7BC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C700--><span style="color:#69C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56C800--><span style="color:#56C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C725--><span style="color:#00C725"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84E--><span style="color:#00C84E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77D--><span style="color:#00C77D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C899--><span style="color:#00C899"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C2--><span style="color:#00C8C2"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADC8--><span style="color:#00ADC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C8--><span style="color:#0051C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C8--><span style="color:#0048C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C8--><span style="color:#0040C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C7--><span style="color:#0D00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C7--><span style="color:#5100C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C7--><span style="color:#6D00C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C8--><span style="color:#B600C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80100--><span style="color:#C80100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71000--><span style="color:#C71000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72C00--><span style="color:#C72C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88900--><span style="color:#C88900"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79600--><span style="color:#C79600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BF00--><span style="color:#C8BF00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C800--><span style="color:#95C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC700--><span style="color:#6DC700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#04C800--><span style="color:#04C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81E--><span style="color:#00C81E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C766--><span style="color:#00C766"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C881--><span style="color:#00C881"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89C--><span style="color:#00C89C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B9--><span style="color:#00C7B9"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C7--><span style="color:#00A9C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC7--><span style="color:#009CC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C7--><span style="color:#0083C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C8--><span style="color:#0017C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800C8--><span style="color:#6800C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500C7--><span style="color:#7500C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C8--><span style="color:#9200C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C8--><span style="color:#A100C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C7--><span style="color:#B100C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 21, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I already know that my muscular build is the fittest of all creatures, adapted to all situations for survival.
> I hope to one day have my apprentices succeed this enormous gift of survival.



Your avatar makes me want to have sex with boys.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 21, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

>


*sees MLP picture*
*feels the need to sing a Pinkie Pie song*


Spoiler



She's an evil enchantress
She does evil dances
And if you look deep in her eyes
She'll put you in trances
Then what will she do?
She'll mix up an evil brew
And she'll gobble you up
In a big tasty stew
Sooo... WATCH OUT!


----------



## Ace (Aug 21, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846501:date=Aug 22 2011, 12:22 AM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Aug 22 2011, 12:22 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846501"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=0:date=:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I already know that my muscular build is the fittest of all creatures, adapted to all situations for survival.
I hope to one day have my apprentices succeed this enormous gift of survival.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Your avatar makes me want to have sex with boys.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86000--><span style="color:#C86000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC700--><span style="color:#ACC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89C800--><span style="color:#89C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C800--><span style="color:#46C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21C800--><span style="color:#21C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C709--><span style="color:#00C709"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81F--><span style="color:#00C81F"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C732--><span style="color:#00C732"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C866--><span style="color:#00C866"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C877--><span style="color:#00C877"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C798--><span style="color:#00C798"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BC--><span style="color:#00C8BC"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADC8--><span style="color:#00ADC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC8--><span style="color:#009DC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC7--><span style="color:#008DC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C7--><span style="color:#0070C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C7--><span style="color:#0045C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00C8--><span style="color:#0F00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C7--><span style="color:#4400C7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C7--><span style="color:#6500C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600C7--><span style="color:#7600C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C8--><span style="color:#9A00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C8--><span style="color:#AD00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80036--><span style="color:#C80036"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002E--><span style="color:#C7002E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70003--><span style="color:#C70003"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83D00--><span style="color:#C83D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76D00--><span style="color:#C76D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78F00--><span style="color:#C78F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A600--><span style="color:#C7A600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AE00--><span style="color:#C8AE00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BF00--><span style="color:#C8BF00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC800--><span style="color:#ACC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C700--><span style="color:#A4C700"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC800--><span style="color:#9BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C700--><span style="color:#83C700"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64C700--><span style="color:#64C700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C800--><span style="color:#54C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C700--><span style="color:#44C700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC700--><span style="color:#3BC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C700--><span style="color:#33C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DC700--><span style="color:#0DC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C700--><span style="color:#02C700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C860--><span style="color:#00C860"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C770--><span style="color:#00C770"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C880--><span style="color:#00C880"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C898--><span style="color:#00C898"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B1--><span style="color:#00C7B1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B9--><span style="color:#00C8B9"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC7--><span style="color:#00BAC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C8--><span style="color:#00A2C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC8--><span style="color:#008BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC8--><span style="color:#007DC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C7--><span style="color:#0077C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C7--><span style="color:#0070C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C7--><span style="color:#0062C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC7--><span style="color:#005CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C7--><span style="color:#0055C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC7--><span style="color:#004EC7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C7--><span style="color:#0040C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C7--><span style="color:#0039C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032C8--><span style="color:#0032C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC7--><span style="color:#000AC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C8--><span style="color:#0001C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800C8--><span style="color:#0800C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C7--><span style="color:#3200C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00C8--><span style="color:#3A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C8--><span style="color:#4A00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C7--><span style="color:#A500C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 22, 2011)

allow me join i always wanted to be blue penguin i mean prinny


----------



## Zorua (Aug 22, 2011)

i can haz membership make me sig ava pl0x


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2011)

@1234turtles cool ava

@Zorua you have to pay FI for the ava and sig.


----------



## kevan (Aug 22, 2011)

Wait you have to pay to join the squada 0_0?
Or is this EOF bullshit. (Apart from the fact its in the EOF)


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 22, 2011)

He's watching you.....


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2011)

Spoiler: am i kool yet


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

None of you can shoop the Prinny hat like I can.



Spoiler: THE ORIGINAL













Spoiler: THE SHOOP


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

inb4 anyone notices I expanded the boobs...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 22, 2011)

exanding the boobs? perfect! I'd expect nothing less from the great Sparklelord!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 22, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> inb4 anyone notices I expanded the boobs...




Had to make room for the explosives?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> inb4 anyone notices I expanded the boobs...


Personally I'm more of a C-cup man, though Ds are fine too.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2011)

okay. seems like this pony challenges what the prinny squad can do.
though i cba to edit a prinny hat onto something.


Spoiler: ahem



i managed to change the glove's color and add kamina's glasses


----------



## Paarish (Aug 22, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> okay. seems like this pony challenges what the prinny squad can do.
> though i cba to edit a prinny hat onto something.
> 
> 
> ...


^proof that Narayan pwns!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey I helped you with that pic.




I was a co-developer!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Hey I helped you with that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didn't do it right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you colored it a bit grayish and some of the gold parts were gray too.
but you gave me an idea on how to do it and helped me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but that's just it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3846320:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:03 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 10:03 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846320"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846311:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:59 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:59 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846311"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846268:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:43 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846268"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846261:date=Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 21 2011, 10:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846261"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846214:date=Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 21 2011, 11:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846214"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70005--><span style="color:#C70005"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79B00--><span style="color:#C79B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C71A--><span style="color:#00C71A"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B5--><span style="color:#00C7B5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C7--><span style="color:#0004C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C7--><span style="color:#9500C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
May<i> I</i> join the sparkle lords?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->5<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002B--><span style="color:#C8002B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000F--><span style="color:#C7000F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80E00--><span style="color:#C80E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86600--><span style="color:#C86600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88C00--><span style="color:#C88C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC700--><span style="color:#BBC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC800--><span style="color:#9EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C700--><span style="color:#84C700"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC800--><span style="color:#7BC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82C--><span style="color:#00C82C"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83F--><span style="color:#00C83F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3C8--><span style="color:#00A3C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C8--><span style="color:#0037C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C7--><span style="color:#0002C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C8--><span style="color:#6A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />



<img src="http://uppix.net/a/c/c/e4ae8f600831e1afafae8dcfee32f.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
let the spamming begin <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A400--><span style="color:#C7A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC700--><span style="color:#6AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC7--><span style="color:#003FC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C8--><span style="color:#0002C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://uppix.net/3/a/1/396b51dd066cb89dbb3492137620c.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I carried out a few corrections to the avatar, then melded them together. Revealed- tiggytar v3.0 <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Aug 22, 2011)

after seeing the full picture of that tigris.
I don't think you could possibly ruin it


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3847605:date=Aug 22 2011, 06:46 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Aug 22 2011, 06:46 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847605"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3847595:date=Aug 22 2011, 05:38 PM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 22 2011, 05:38 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847595"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->okay. seems like this pony challenges what the prinny squad can do.
though i cba to edit a prinny hat onto something.


Spoiler: ahem



i managed to change the glove's color and add kamina's glasses<img src="http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b475/game_v4/ava%20and%20sig/blacktsuna.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
^proof that Narayan pwns!
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75E00--><span style="color:#C75E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC8--><span style="color:#009FC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C7--><span style="color:#A500C7"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70035--><span style="color:#C70035"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70007--><span style="color:#C70007"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80200--><span style="color:#C80200"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70C00--><span style="color:#C70C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82F00--><span style="color:#C82F00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83F00--><span style="color:#C83F00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B200--><span style="color:#C8B200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C500--><span style="color:#C7C500"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C800--><span style="color:#C0C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC800--><span style="color:#9BC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81C800--><span style="color:#81C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79C800--><span style="color:#79C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C800--><span style="color:#70C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C700--><span style="color:#68C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C700--><span style="color:#57C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC700--><span style="color:#4EC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC700--><span style="color:#3CC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C802--><span style="color:#00C802"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C718--><span style="color:#00C718"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C723--><span style="color:#00C723"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C849--><span style="color:#00C849"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B1--><span style="color:#00C8B1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1C7--><span style="color:#00C1C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C7--><span style="color:#00A5C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC7--><span style="color:#009DC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC7--><span style="color:#006FC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BC8--><span style="color:#004BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C8--><span style="color:#0043C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C8--><span style="color:#0034C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC8--><span style="color:#002CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C8--><span style="color:#0B00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C8--><span style="color:#3000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800C8--><span style="color:#3800C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900C8--><span style="color:#4900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C7--><span style="color:#7400C7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C8--><span style="color:#8600C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C7--><span style="color:#9900C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C8--><span style="color:#A200C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C7--><span style="color:#AD00C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80008--><span style="color:#C80008"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81200--><span style="color:#C81200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A00--><span style="color:#C74A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75E00--><span style="color:#C75E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79100--><span style="color:#C79100"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C100--><span style="color:#C8C100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C700--><span style="color:#C0C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC700--><span style="color:#8EC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C800--><span style="color:#20C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABC8--><span style="color:#00ABC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC8--><span style="color:#009FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BC8--><span style="color:#006BC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C8--><span style="color:#0057C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C8--><span style="color:#0038C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500C8--><span style="color:#0500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C7--><span style="color:#1F00C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C8--><span style="color:#4F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C7--><span style="color:#A500C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



Spoiler: <!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



<img src="http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/8175/31c0fec191e59078472f506.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: <!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



<img src="http://uppix.net/e/1/d/b7cebe0dd7bcb8bd48aa0824a8153.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />



<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70033--><span style="color:#C70033"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000B--><span style="color:#C8000B"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70A00--><span style="color:#C70A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73100--><span style="color:#C73100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74200--><span style="color:#C74200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89300--><span style="color:#C89300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A500--><span style="color:#C7A500"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B900--><span style="color:#C7B900"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C800--><span style="color:#C0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C700--><span style="color:#97C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84C800--><span style="color:#84C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C725--><span style="color:#00C725"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84E--><span style="color:#00C84E"><!--/coloro-->-<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C899--><span style="color:#00C899"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C2--><span style="color:#00C8C2"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7C8--><span style="color:#00B7C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0092C8--><span style="color:#0092C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051C8--><span style="color:#0051C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C8--><span style="color:#0040C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC8--><span style="color:#002FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C7--><span style="color:#0D00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C7--><span style="color:#6D00C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C700--><span style="color:#A5C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C7--><span style="color:#6C00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C7--><span style="color:#9400C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2011)

Made the hat nicer, since it got cut off in the template.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 23, 2011)

How about just add a prinny hat on people's avatars if they wanna join.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 23, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just like sparklequeen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so maybe i will.
but since you're putting a prinny hat on her.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> after seeing the full picture of that tigris.
> I don't think you could possibly ruin it


Keh heh heh


----------



## Paarish (Aug 23, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 23, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3848936:date=Aug 23 2011, 02:30 PM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 23 2011, 02:30 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3848936"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3847280:date=Aug 22 2011, 09:02 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 22 2011, 09:02 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847280"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846959:date=Aug 22 2011, 06:17 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 22 2011, 06:17 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846959"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846489:date=Aug 22 2011, 06:15 AM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 22 2011, 06:15 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846489"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3845741:date=Aug 21 2011, 03:31 PM:name=A Gay Little Catboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Aug 21 2011, 03:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3845741"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler: <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/hateps3.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="hateps3.gif" />



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/202697/demotiv_pic_3762-sephyponies.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Oh! That would be the Evil Pony Queen, Sparklequeen's maids.

Picture of Sparklequeen (she's <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> -(m)alicious):

<img src="http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/8175/31c0fec191e59078472f506.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Spoiler: <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />



i'll submit to them ponies!


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

For realsies? AWESOME!

So you'll betray your Prinny buddies in favor of ultimate survival, infinite quantities of women (erhm, I mean ponies.) and unquestionable power and immortality?
Cool with me! PM me if you want avas and stuff.




....wait, what was this thread about now again? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
i just like sparklequeen. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> 
so maybe i will.
but since you're putting a prinny hat on her. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70025--><span style="color:#C70025"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70002--><span style="color:#C70002"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72D00--><span style="color:#C72D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73800--><span style="color:#C73800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74900--><span style="color:#C74900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84F00--><span style="color:#C84F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75F00--><span style="color:#C75F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77000--><span style="color:#C77000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89100--><span style="color:#C89100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89700--><span style="color:#C89700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89D00--><span style="color:#C89D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C600--><span style="color:#C8C600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC800--><span style="color:#ACC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC800--><span style="color:#9FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C700--><span style="color:#91C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C800--><span style="color:#85C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C700--><span style="color:#78C700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#37C800--><span style="color:#37C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21C800--><span style="color:#21C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19C800--><span style="color:#19C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C708--><span style="color:#00C708"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C810--><span style="color:#00C810"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C820--><span style="color:#00C820"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C828--><span style="color:#00C828"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C736--><span style="color:#00C736"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C844--><span style="color:#00C844"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78B--><span style="color:#00C78B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C891--><span style="color:#00C891"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C898--><span style="color:#00C898"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AC--><span style="color:#00C8AC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B3--><span style="color:#00C7B3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C1--><span style="color:#00C7C1"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C8--><span style="color:#0086C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC7--><span style="color:#006AC7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C7--><span style="color:#0020C7"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C7--><span style="color:#0013C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C7--><span style="color:#1000C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C7--><span style="color:#1700C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500C8--><span style="color:#2500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C7--><span style="color:#4C00C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C7--><span style="color:#6C00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C7--><span style="color:#8600C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C7--><span style="color:#A300C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C7--><span style="color:#AA00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C7--><span style="color:#B200C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C7--><span style="color:#BA00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002F--><span style="color:#C8002F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71C00--><span style="color:#C71C00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AE00--><span style="color:#C8AE00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C700--><span style="color:#95C700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C8--><span style="color:#0083C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C8--><span style="color:#5C00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600C8--><span style="color:#A600C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3849509:date=Aug 23 2011, 02:57 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 23 2011, 02:57 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849509"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3848936:date=Aug 23 2011, 02:30 PM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 23 2011, 02:30 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3848936"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3847280:date=Aug 22 2011, 09:02 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 22 2011, 09:02 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847280"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846959:date=Aug 22 2011, 06:17 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 22 2011, 06:17 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846959"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3846489:date=Aug 22 2011, 06:15 AM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 22 2011, 06:15 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3846489"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3845741:date=Aug 21 2011, 03:31 PM:name=A Gay Little Catboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Aug 21 2011, 03:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3845741"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler: <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/hateps3.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="hateps3.gif" />



<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/202697/demotiv_pic_3762-sephyponies.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Oh! That would be the Evil Pony Queen, Sparklequeen's maids.

Picture of Sparklequeen (she's <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> -(m)alicious):

<img src="http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/8175/31c0fec191e59078472f506.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


Spoiler: <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />



i'll submit to them ponies!


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

For realsies? AWESOME!

So you'll betray your Prinny buddies in favor of ultimate survival, infinite quantities of women (erhm, I mean ponies.) and unquestionable power and immortality?
Cool with me! PM me if you want avas and stuff.




....wait, what was this thread about now again? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/unsure.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="unsure.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
i just like sparklequeen. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> 
so maybe i will.
but since you're putting a prinny hat on her. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70025--><span style="color:#C70025"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70002--><span style="color:#C70002"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72D00--><span style="color:#C72D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73800--><span style="color:#C73800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74900--><span style="color:#C74900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84F00--><span style="color:#C84F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85400--><span style="color:#C85400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75F00--><span style="color:#C75F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77000--><span style="color:#C77000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77500--><span style="color:#C77500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88600--><span style="color:#C88600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89100--><span style="color:#C89100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89700--><span style="color:#C89700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89D00--><span style="color:#C89D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C600--><span style="color:#C8C600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC800--><span style="color:#ACC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC800--><span style="color:#9FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C700--><span style="color:#91C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C800--><span style="color:#85C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C700--><span style="color:#78C700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C800--><span style="color:#72C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#37C800--><span style="color:#37C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#21C800--><span style="color:#21C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19C800--><span style="color:#19C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#11C800--><span style="color:#11C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C708--><span style="color:#00C708"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C810--><span style="color:#00C810"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C820--><span style="color:#00C820"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C828--><span style="color:#00C828"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C736--><span style="color:#00C736"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C844--><span style="color:#00C844"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C878--><span style="color:#00C878"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78B--><span style="color:#00C78B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C891--><span style="color:#00C891"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C898--><span style="color:#00C898"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89E--><span style="color:#00C89E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A5--><span style="color:#00C8A5"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AC--><span style="color:#00C8AC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B3--><span style="color:#00C7B3"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C1--><span style="color:#00C7C1"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC8--><span style="color:#009EC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC7--><span style="color:#008CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C8--><span style="color:#0086C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070C8--><span style="color:#0070C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC7--><span style="color:#006AC7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C7--><span style="color:#0020C7"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C7--><span style="color:#0013C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000C7--><span style="color:#1000C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C7--><span style="color:#1700C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500C8--><span style="color:#2500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00C8--><span style="color:#3F00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C7--><span style="color:#4C00C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C7--><span style="color:#6C00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C7--><span style="color:#8600C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C7--><span style="color:#A300C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C7--><span style="color:#AA00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C7--><span style="color:#B200C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C7--><span style="color:#BA00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002F--><span style="color:#C8002F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71C00--><span style="color:#C71C00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85B00--><span style="color:#C85B00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AE00--><span style="color:#C8AE00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C700--><span style="color:#95C700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C895--><span style="color:#00C895"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C8--><span style="color:#0083C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C7--><span style="color:#0003C7"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600C8--><span style="color:#1600C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C8--><span style="color:#5C00C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600C8--><span style="color:#A600C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
My girl's hotter


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-05/art/praa3-mia-fey4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 23, 2011)

Bitch squad is better.


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Bitch squad is better.


too bad you aren't apart of it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am.


----------



## Ace (Aug 23, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3849557:date=Aug 23 2011, 09:33 PM:name=AlanJohn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AlanJohn @ Aug 23 2011, 09:33 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849557"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3849556:date=Aug 23 2011, 10:33 PM:name=prowler_)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(prowler_ @ Aug 23 2011, 10:33 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849556"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3849552:date=Aug 23 2011, 07:30 PM:name=AlanJohn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AlanJohn @ Aug 23 2011, 07:30 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849552"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Bitch squad is better.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->too bad you aren't apart of it.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yes I am.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80037--><span style="color:#C80037"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82500--><span style="color:#C82500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74C00--><span style="color:#C74C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85900--><span style="color:#C85900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78A00--><span style="color:#C78A00"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A500--><span style="color:#C8A500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro-->J<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC700--><span style="color:#9BC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C800--><span style="color:#70C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13C800--><span style="color:#13C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C735--><span style="color:#00C735"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C7--><span style="color:#00A5C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C8--><span style="color:#0040C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800C7--><span style="color:#2800C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C7--><span style="color:#7F00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3849547:date=Aug 23 2011, 09:29 PM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Aug 23 2011, 09:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849547"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->My girl's hotter


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-05/art/praa3-mia-fey4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71200--><span style="color:#C71200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B00--><span style="color:#C72B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74900--><span style="color:#C74900"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC700--><span style="color:#9FC700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->Q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC800--><span style="color:#5EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC700--><span style="color:#1FC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C815--><span style="color:#00C815"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81F--><span style="color:#00C81F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C832--><span style="color:#00C832"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73B--><span style="color:#00C73B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C766--><span style="color:#00C766"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C786--><span style="color:#00C786"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C797--><span style="color:#00C797"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B1--><span style="color:#00C7B1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC7--><span style="color:#009FC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C7--><span style="color:#0090C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C7--><span style="color:#0088C7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C7--><span style="color:#7F00C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C7--><span style="color:#9100C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C7--><span style="color:#9A00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
.....<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002F--><span style="color:#C8002F"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70023--><span style="color:#C70023"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80017--><span style="color:#C80017"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70200--><span style="color:#C70200"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73C00--><span style="color:#C73C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89500--><span style="color:#C89500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C400--><span style="color:#C7C400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C800--><span style="color:#77C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DC800--><span style="color:#3DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C800--><span style="color:#30C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C832--><span style="color:#00C832"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83E--><span style="color:#00C83E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84A--><span style="color:#00C84A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C756--><span style="color:#00C756"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C783--><span style="color:#00C783"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A6--><span style="color:#00C7A6"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B2--><span style="color:#00C8B2"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC7--><span style="color:#009FC7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC7--><span style="color:#008AC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C8--><span style="color:#0045C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC7--><span style="color:#003BC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C7--><span style="color:#0026C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC7--><span style="color:#000EC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C7--><span style="color:#0001C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C7--><span style="color:#0B00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C8--><span style="color:#3000C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C7--><span style="color:#8C00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C8--><span style="color:#9900C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600C7--><span style="color:#A600C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B400C8--><span style="color:#B400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> if my Queen can stun an explosive army of angry, angsty teen Prinnies with just her face...








i'll go back to my anime/manga girls.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3849564:date=Aug 23 2011, 03:39 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 23 2011, 03:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849564"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3849557:date=Aug 23 2011, 09:33 PM:name=AlanJohn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AlanJohn @ Aug 23 2011, 09:33 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849557"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3849556:date=Aug 23 2011, 10:33 PM:name=prowler_)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(prowler_ @ Aug 23 2011, 10:33 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849556"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3849552:date=Aug 23 2011, 07:30 PM:name=AlanJohn)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(AlanJohn @ Aug 23 2011, 07:30 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849552"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Bitch squad is better.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->too bad you aren't apart of it.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yes I am.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80037--><span style="color:#C80037"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80600--><span style="color:#C80600"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82500--><span style="color:#C82500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74C00--><span style="color:#C74C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85900--><span style="color:#C85900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78A00--><span style="color:#C78A00"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A500--><span style="color:#C8A500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro-->J<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC700--><span style="color:#9BC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C800--><span style="color:#70C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62C800--><span style="color:#62C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13C800--><span style="color:#13C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C735--><span style="color:#00C735"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B4C8--><span style="color:#00B4C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C7--><span style="color:#00A5C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C8--><span style="color:#0040C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800C7--><span style="color:#2800C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C7--><span style="color:#7F00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3849547:date=Aug 23 2011, 09:29 PM:name=machomuu)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(machomuu @ Aug 23 2011, 09:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3849547"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->My girl's hotter


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-05/art/praa3-mia-fey4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80024--><span style="color:#C80024"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80000--><span style="color:#C80000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71200--><span style="color:#C71200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B00--><span style="color:#C72B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74900--><span style="color:#C74900"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC700--><span style="color:#9FC700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->Q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC800--><span style="color:#5EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#44C800--><span style="color:#44C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC700--><span style="color:#1FC700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BC800--><span style="color:#0BC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C815--><span style="color:#00C815"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81F--><span style="color:#00C81F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C832--><span style="color:#00C832"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73B--><span style="color:#00C73B"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C766--><span style="color:#00C766"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C786--><span style="color:#00C786"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C797--><span style="color:#00C797"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B1--><span style="color:#00C7B1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BA--><span style="color:#00C8BA"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC7--><span style="color:#009FC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C7--><span style="color:#0090C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C7--><span style="color:#0088C7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C8--><span style="color:#0065C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C8--><span style="color:#7700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C7--><span style="color:#7F00C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C7--><span style="color:#9100C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00C7--><span style="color:#9A00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00C8--><span style="color:#AE00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800C8--><span style="color:#B800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
.....<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002F--><span style="color:#C8002F"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70023--><span style="color:#C70023"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80017--><span style="color:#C80017"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70200--><span style="color:#C70200"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73C00--><span style="color:#C73C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89500--><span style="color:#C89500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C400--><span style="color:#C7C400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C800--><span style="color:#A5C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC800--><span style="color:#8DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C800--><span style="color:#77C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BC800--><span style="color:#6BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DC800--><span style="color:#3DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C800--><span style="color:#30C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C832--><span style="color:#00C832"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83E--><span style="color:#00C83E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84A--><span style="color:#00C84A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C756--><span style="color:#00C756"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C783--><span style="color:#00C783"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A6--><span style="color:#00C7A6"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B2--><span style="color:#00C8B2"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC7--><span style="color:#009FC7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC7--><span style="color:#008AC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C8--><span style="color:#0045C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC7--><span style="color:#003BC7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C7--><span style="color:#0026C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC7--><span style="color:#000EC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C7--><span style="color:#0001C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0B00C7--><span style="color:#0B00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C8--><span style="color:#3000C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00C8--><span style="color:#5D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C7--><span style="color:#8C00C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C8--><span style="color:#9900C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600C7--><span style="color:#A600C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B400C8--><span style="color:#B400C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
She has no effect on me, because SPOILERS THAT AREN'T REALLY SPOILERS AT ALL AS IT'S PRETTY UNIMPORTANT WHEN YOU'RE FIRST TOLD IT I can't see the color red END SPOILERS THAT AREN'T REALLY SPOILERS AT ALL AS IT'S PRETTY UNIMPORTANT WHEN YOU'RE FIRST TOLD IT


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ponies. I come in piss. How do you do the rainbo colored text thingy?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

Like this!



Spoiler



HINT: The Sparklelord uses a rainbow bbcode generator.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

I prefer to think of him as the spark guy... he's too dodgy to be a lord...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

hi zorua.


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3850275:date=Aug 24 2011, 06:14 AM:name=Hydreigon)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hydreigon @ Aug 24 2011, 06:14 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850275"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80035--><span style="color:#C80035"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70019--><span style="color:#C70019"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80006--><span style="color:#C80006"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81600--><span style="color:#C81600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73000--><span style="color:#C73000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84F00--><span style="color:#C84F00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78A00--><span style="color:#C78A00"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C700--><span style="color:#76C700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC700--><span style="color:#4AC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC800--><span style="color:#2EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC700--><span style="color:#0FC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#04C800--><span style="color:#04C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C807--><span style="color:#00C807"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C831--><span style="color:#00C831"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C781--><span style="color:#00C781"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89B--><span style="color:#00C89B"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC7--><span style="color:#008FC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C7--><span style="color:#0088C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC7--><span style="color:#006AC7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C8--><span style="color:#0045C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC8--><span style="color:#000AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300C8--><span style="color:#1300C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500C8--><span style="color:#2500C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C7--><span style="color:#4800C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200C8--><span style="color:#6200C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00C8--><span style="color:#7C00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C7--><span style="color:#A200C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00C8--><span style="color:#AD00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000F--><span style="color:#C8000F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81D00--><span style="color:#C81D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82900--><span style="color:#C82900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83900--><span style="color:#C83900"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83E00--><span style="color:#C83E00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74E00--><span style="color:#C74E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85300--><span style="color:#C85300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76100--><span style="color:#C76100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76600--><span style="color:#C76600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86B00--><span style="color:#C86B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79A00--><span style="color:#C79A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A500--><span style="color:#C7A500"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AB00--><span style="color:#C8AB00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BE00--><span style="color:#C7BE00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAC800--><span style="color:#AAC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C700--><span style="color:#A4C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC800--><span style="color:#9EC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC800--><span style="color:#8CC800"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC700--><span style="color:#6FC700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C800--><span style="color:#69C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC800--><span style="color:#5EC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52C800--><span style="color:#52C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC700--><span style="color:#4CC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C800--><span style="color:#46C800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C700--><span style="color:#40C700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39C800--><span style="color:#39C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C700--><span style="color:#10C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C700--><span style="color:#08C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C806--><span style="color:#00C806"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80E--><span style="color:#00C80E"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C816--><span style="color:#00C816"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C831--><span style="color:#00C831"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C838--><span style="color:#00C838"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83E--><span style="color:#00C83E"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74A--><span style="color:#00C74A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C850--><span style="color:#00C850"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C862--><span style="color:#00C862"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C768--><span style="color:#00C768"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86D--><span style="color:#00C86D"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C773--><span style="color:#00C773"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C879--><span style="color:#00C879"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78A--><span style="color:#00C78A"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89C--><span style="color:#00C89C"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7A2--><span style="color:#00C7A2"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AE--><span style="color:#00C8AE"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B5--><span style="color:#00C8B5"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BB--><span style="color:#00C7BB"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C2--><span style="color:#00C8C2"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC8--><span style="color:#00BFC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C7--><span style="color:#00B9C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2C8--><span style="color:#00B2C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACC8--><span style="color:#00ACC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC7--><span style="color:#009BC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0096C8--><span style="color:#0096C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C7--><span style="color:#0090C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC7--><span style="color:#008BC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C8--><span style="color:#0086C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CC8--><span style="color:#007CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C8--><span style="color:#0072C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C7--><span style="color:#0068C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC8--><span style="color:#004FC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045C8--><span style="color:#0045C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040C8--><span style="color:#0040C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC7--><span style="color:#002AC7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C7--><span style="color:#0019C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013C8--><span style="color:#0013C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006C8--><span style="color:#0006C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C7--><span style="color:#1400C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C7--><span style="color:#2700C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C7--><span style="color:#4A00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5000C8--><span style="color:#5000C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C8--><span style="color:#8500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C8--><span style="color:#8B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C8--><span style="color:#A500C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B400C8--><span style="color:#B400C8"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C8--><span style="color:#BB00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[rainbow][/rainbow]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" />



<!--quoteo(post=3850280:date=Aug 24 2011, 06:17 AM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Aug 24 2011, 06:17 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850280"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I prefer to think of him as the spark guy... he's too dodgy to be a lord...<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70023--><span style="color:#C70023"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000D--><span style="color:#C8000D"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70200--><span style="color:#C70200"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70A00--><span style="color:#C70A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82D00--><span style="color:#C82D00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73300--><span style="color:#C73300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76E00--><span style="color:#C76E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78600--><span style="color:#C78600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79900--><span style="color:#C79900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79F00--><span style="color:#C79F00"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A600--><span style="color:#C7A600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BB00--><span style="color:#C7BB00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC700--><span style="color:#9EC700"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C700--><span style="color:#75C700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC700--><span style="color:#6FC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C700--><span style="color:#68C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C700--><span style="color:#36C700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EC800--><span style="color:#0EC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C704--><span style="color:#00C704"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C815--><span style="color:#00C815"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81E--><span style="color:#00C81E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C826--><span style="color:#00C826"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C760--><span style="color:#00C760"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87B--><span style="color:#00C87B"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C782--><span style="color:#00C782"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C789--><span style="color:#00C789"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78F--><span style="color:#00C78F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79D--><span style="color:#00C79D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AC--><span style="color:#00C8AC"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BB--><span style="color:#00C8BB"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C7--><span style="color:#00A0C7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC7--><span style="color:#005EC7"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C7--><span style="color:#0034C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC7--><span style="color:#000BC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C8--><span style="color:#0003C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300C7--><span style="color:#1300C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C8--><span style="color:#2900C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C7--><span style="color:#3000C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C8--><span style="color:#4500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C8--><span style="color:#9900C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C7--><span style="color:#A100C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 24, 2011)

This whole thread makes me want to puke rainbows.






And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

i have a question....

where are your people?


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3850341:date=Aug 24 2011, 07:25 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 24 2011, 07:25 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850341"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->i have a question....

where are your people?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80017--><span style="color:#C80017"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70600--><span style="color:#C70600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81400--><span style="color:#C81400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73400--><span style="color:#C73400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79400--><span style="color:#C79400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BB00--><span style="color:#C7BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C200--><span style="color:#C7C200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C800--><span style="color:#C5C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C700--><span style="color:#A8C700"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C800--><span style="color:#46C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FC700--><span style="color:#3FC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C807--><span style="color:#00C807"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C710--><span style="color:#00C710"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C720--><span style="color:#00C720"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C872--><span style="color:#00C872"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C899--><span style="color:#00C899"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BC--><span style="color:#00C8BC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C7--><span style="color:#00B6C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC7--><span style="color:#008FC7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC8--><span style="color:#005DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C7--><span style="color:#0052C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C7--><span style="color:#3E00C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C7--><span style="color:#A200C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C7--><span style="color:#BA00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80037--><span style="color:#C80037"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70008--><span style="color:#C70008"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73600--><span style="color:#C73600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79D00--><span style="color:#C79D00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AC00--><span style="color:#C7AC00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BC00--><span style="color:#C8BC00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C700--><span style="color:#C2C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C800--><span style="color:#02C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C711--><span style="color:#00C711"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C723--><span style="color:#00C723"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C862--><span style="color:#00C862"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C880--><span style="color:#00C880"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89D--><span style="color:#00C89D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DC8--><span style="color:#000DC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C7--><span style="color:#1400C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C7--><span style="color:#5100C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C7--><span style="color:#B000C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->








<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC700--><span style="color:#0FC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi. I am the new Sparklelord. ^_^


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3850344:date=Aug 24 2011, 03:30 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 24 2011, 03:30 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850344"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3850341:date=Aug 24 2011, 07:25 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 24 2011, 07:25 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850341"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->i have a question....

where are your people?<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80025--><span style="color:#C80025"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80017--><span style="color:#C80017"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80010--><span style="color:#C80010"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80009--><span style="color:#C80009"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70600--><span style="color:#C70600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81400--><span style="color:#C81400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73400--><span style="color:#C73400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84500--><span style="color:#C84500"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85600--><span style="color:#C85600"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87200--><span style="color:#C87200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87700--><span style="color:#C87700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79400--><span style="color:#C79400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BB00--><span style="color:#C7BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C200--><span style="color:#C7C200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C800--><span style="color:#C5C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDC800--><span style="color:#BDC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6C800--><span style="color:#B6C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C700--><span style="color:#A8C700"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94C800--><span style="color:#94C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C800--><span style="color:#46C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FC700--><span style="color:#3FC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29C800--><span style="color:#29C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#09C800--><span style="color:#09C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C800--><span style="color:#01C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C807--><span style="color:#00C807"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C710--><span style="color:#00C710"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C720--><span style="color:#00C720"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82F--><span style="color:#00C82F"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C752--><span style="color:#00C752"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C872--><span style="color:#00C872"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C885--><span style="color:#00C885"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C899--><span style="color:#00C899"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89F--><span style="color:#00C89F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BC--><span style="color:#00C8BC"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDC8--><span style="color:#00BDC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C7--><span style="color:#00B6C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC7--><span style="color:#008FC7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC8--><span style="color:#005DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C7--><span style="color:#0052C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035C8--><span style="color:#0035C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FC7--><span style="color:#000FC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008C8--><span style="color:#0008C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C7--><span style="color:#0000C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100C8--><span style="color:#3100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C7--><span style="color:#3E00C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700C8--><span style="color:#5700C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800C8--><span style="color:#7800C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00C8--><span style="color:#7F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500C7--><span style="color:#8500C7"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300C8--><span style="color:#9300C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200C7--><span style="color:#A200C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C7--><span style="color:#BA00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80037--><span style="color:#C80037"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70008--><span style="color:#C70008"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73600--><span style="color:#C73600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79D00--><span style="color:#C79D00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AC00--><span style="color:#C7AC00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BC00--><span style="color:#C8BC00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C700--><span style="color:#C2C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C800--><span style="color:#02C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C711--><span style="color:#00C711"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C723--><span style="color:#00C723"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C862--><span style="color:#00C862"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C880--><span style="color:#00C880"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89D--><span style="color:#00C89D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DC8--><span style="color:#000DC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C7--><span style="color:#1400C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C7--><span style="color:#5100C7"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C7--><span style="color:#B000C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I am a brony who spammed eof with ponies >_<; but GBAtemp considered it a sin, so when I died I became a prinny...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2011)

STOP WITH THE PONIES
-dood


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 24, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Hi. I am the new Sparkelord. ^_^


NONSENSE ONLY I SHALL BECOME THE NEXT SPARKLELORD, FOR THE GODS DEMAND IT!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 24, 2011)

Zorua stfu your just a stupid pokemon


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3850435:date=Aug 24 2011, 09:35 AM:name=Zorua)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Zorua @ Aug 24 2011, 09:35 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850435"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#FF0059--><span style="color:#FF0059"><!--/coloro-->Hi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0001--><span style="color:#FF0001"><!--/coloro-->. <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5100--><span style="color:#FF5100"><!--/coloro-->I <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9800--><span style="color:#FF9800"><!--/coloro-->am<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE600--><span style="color:#FFE600"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFF00--><span style="color:#BDFF00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AFF00--><span style="color:#6AFF00"><!--/coloro--> n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CFF00--><span style="color:#0CFF00"><!--/coloro-->ew<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FE57--><span style="color:#00FE57"><!--/coloro--> S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAA--><span style="color:#00FFAA"><!--/coloro-->pa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FAFF--><span style="color:#00FAFF"><!--/coloro-->rk<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->le<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062FE--><span style="color:#0062FE"><!--/coloro-->lor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013FE--><span style="color:#0013FE"><!--/coloro-->d.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro--> ^<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900FF--><span style="color:#9900FF"><!--/coloro-->_^<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70023--><span style="color:#C70023"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000D--><span style="color:#C8000D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70200--><span style="color:#C70200"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70A00--><span style="color:#C70A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82D00--><span style="color:#C82D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73300--><span style="color:#C73300"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->é<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76E00--><span style="color:#C76E00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88000--><span style="color:#C88000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78600--><span style="color:#C78600"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79900--><span style="color:#C79900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79F00--><span style="color:#C79F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A600--><span style="color:#C7A600"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BB00--><span style="color:#C7BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC700--><span style="color:#9EC700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C700--><span style="color:#75C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC700--><span style="color:#6FC700"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C700--><span style="color:#68C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CC800--><span style="color:#4CC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C700--><span style="color:#36C700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FC800--><span style="color:#2FC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EC800--><span style="color:#0EC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C704--><span style="color:#00C704"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C815--><span style="color:#00C815"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81E--><span style="color:#00C81E"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C826--><span style="color:#00C826"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C760--><span style="color:#00C760"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87B--><span style="color:#00C87B"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C782--><span style="color:#00C782"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C789--><span style="color:#00C789"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C78F--><span style="color:#00C78F"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79D--><span style="color:#00C79D"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AC--><span style="color:#00C8AC"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BB--><span style="color:#00C8BB"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->é<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C7--><span style="color:#00A0C7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075C8--><span style="color:#0075C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C8--><span style="color:#0069C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC7--><span style="color:#005EC7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C8--><span style="color:#0052C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C7--><span style="color:#0034C7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AC8--><span style="color:#001AC8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC7--><span style="color:#000BC7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C8--><span style="color:#0003C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300C7--><span style="color:#1300C7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00C8--><span style="color:#1B00C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C8--><span style="color:#2900C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C7--><span style="color:#3000C7"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C8--><span style="color:#4500C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C8--><span style="color:#9900C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C7--><span style="color:#A100C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3850440:date=Aug 24 2011, 09:40 AM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Aug 24 2011, 09:40 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850440"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I am a brony who spammed eof with ponies >_<; but GBAtemp considered it a sin, so when I died I became a prinny...<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003C--><span style="color:#C8003C"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80032--><span style="color:#C80032"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001D--><span style="color:#C8001D"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80007--><span style="color:#C80007"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70F00--><span style="color:#C70F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72D00--><span style="color:#C72D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85A00--><span style="color:#C85A00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86200--><span style="color:#C86200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A00--><span style="color:#C76A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B00--><span style="color:#C77B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BF00--><span style="color:#C8BF00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9C800--><span style="color:#B9C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC800--><span style="color:#AEC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC800--><span style="color:#8FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C700--><span style="color:#85C700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BC700--><span style="color:#7BC700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC700--><span style="color:#5DC700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53C800--><span style="color:#53C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#03C800--><span style="color:#03C800"><!--/coloro-->(<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C817--><span style="color:#00C817"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C823--><span style="color:#00C823"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82E--><span style="color:#00C82E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C859--><span style="color:#00C859"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C863--><span style="color:#00C863"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86C--><span style="color:#00C86C"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C780--><span style="color:#00C780"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79E--><span style="color:#00C79E"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B4--><span style="color:#00C8B4"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BF--><span style="color:#00C8BF"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4C8--><span style="color:#00C4C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C8--><span style="color:#00B9C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4C8--><span style="color:#00A4C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C8--><span style="color:#0088C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066C8--><span style="color:#0066C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC8--><span style="color:#004CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC8--><span style="color:#003BC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032C8--><span style="color:#0032C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC7--><span style="color:#001EC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C7--><span style="color:#0014C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C7--><span style="color:#0100C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00C8--><span style="color:#0D00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1800C7--><span style="color:#1800C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C8--><span style="color:#2300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700C8--><span style="color:#3700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C8--><span style="color:#4100C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C7--><span style="color:#5500C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900C8--><span style="color:#6900C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00C8--><span style="color:#7D00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200C8--><span style="color:#9200C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C7--><span style="color:#9E00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600C7--><span style="color:#B600C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--quoteo(post=3850471:date=Aug 24 2011, 10:34 AM:name=tigris)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(tigris @ Aug 24 2011, 10:34 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850471"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><div align='center'><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->STOP WITH THE PONIES<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#00BFFF--><span style="color:#00BFFF"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->-dood<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></div><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><div align='center'><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></div><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--quoteo(post=3850552:date=Aug 24 2011, 12:34 PM:name=SonicXXXthehedgehog)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SonicXXXthehedgehog @ Aug 24 2011, 12:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3850552"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002A--><span style="color:#C7002A"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000B--><span style="color:#C8000B"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81400--><span style="color:#C81400"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73D00--><span style="color:#C73D00"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78500--><span style="color:#C78500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79100--><span style="color:#C79100"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BC00--><span style="color:#C7BC00"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3C800--><span style="color:#C3C800"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88C800--><span style="color:#88C800"><!--/coloro-->C<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC700--><span style="color:#6CC700"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC700--><span style="color:#5EC700"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C701--><span style="color:#00C701"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C814--><span style="color:#00C814"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro-->X<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C753--><span style="color:#00C753"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76F--><span style="color:#00C76F"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C899--><span style="color:#00C899"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A7--><span style="color:#00C8A7"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C7--><span style="color:#0052C7"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011C8--><span style="color:#0011C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C8--><span style="color:#0001C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900C8--><span style="color:#4900C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C7--><span style="color:#8100C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000C7--><span style="color:#9000C7"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80037--><span style="color:#C80037"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70008--><span style="color:#C70008"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73600--><span style="color:#C73600"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79D00--><span style="color:#C79D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AC00--><span style="color:#C7AC00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BC00--><span style="color:#C8BC00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C700--><span style="color:#C2C700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#02C800--><span style="color:#02C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C711--><span style="color:#00C711"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C723--><span style="color:#00C723"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C862--><span style="color:#00C862"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C880--><span style="color:#00C880"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89D--><span style="color:#00C89D"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DC8--><span style="color:#000DC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C7--><span style="color:#1400C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C7--><span style="color:#5100C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C7--><span style="color:#B000C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002A--><span style="color:#C7002A"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000B--><span style="color:#C8000B"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81400--><span style="color:#C81400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82200--><span style="color:#C82200"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73D00--><span style="color:#C73D00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86D00--><span style="color:#C86D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78500--><span style="color:#C78500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79100--><span style="color:#C79100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89F00--><span style="color:#C89F00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BC00--><span style="color:#C7BC00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C3C800--><span style="color:#C3C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#96C800--><span style="color:#96C800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88C800--><span style="color:#88C800"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC700--><span style="color:#6CC700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EC700--><span style="color:#5EC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C800--><span style="color:#50C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22C800--><span style="color:#22C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C701--><span style="color:#00C701"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C814--><span style="color:#00C814"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C753--><span style="color:#00C753"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76F--><span style="color:#00C76F"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C899--><span style="color:#00C899"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A7--><span style="color:#00C8A7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C8--><span style="color:#00B8C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAC8--><span style="color:#00AAC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C7--><span style="color:#0052C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046C8--><span style="color:#0046C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AC8--><span style="color:#003AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011C8--><span style="color:#0011C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C8--><span style="color:#0001C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00C8--><span style="color:#3B00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900C8--><span style="color:#4900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400C8--><span style="color:#6400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C7--><span style="color:#8100C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000C7--><span style="color:#9000C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70039--><span style="color:#C70039"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002C--><span style="color:#C8002C"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000A--><span style="color:#C7000A"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C71200--><span style="color:#C71200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82600--><span style="color:#C82600"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72C00--><span style="color:#C72C00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83200--><span style="color:#C83200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84300--><span style="color:#C84300"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75400--><span style="color:#C75400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85900--><span style="color:#C85900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75E00--><span style="color:#C75E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87900--><span style="color:#C87900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87F00--><span style="color:#C87F00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78500--><span style="color:#C78500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A00--><span style="color:#C88A00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89000--><span style="color:#C89000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89600--><span style="color:#C89600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79C00--><span style="color:#C79C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A800--><span style="color:#C8A800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B600--><span style="color:#C7B600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C400--><span style="color:#C8C400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4C800--><span style="color:#C4C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5C800--><span style="color:#B5C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC700--><span style="color:#AEC700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C800--><span style="color:#A7C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C700--><span style="color:#87C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DC800--><span style="color:#6DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C700--><span style="color:#61C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C800--><span style="color:#54C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C700--><span style="color:#47C700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40C800--><span style="color:#40C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39C700--><span style="color:#39C700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C800--><span style="color:#32C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0CC800--><span style="color:#0CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#04C800--><span style="color:#04C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C704--><span style="color:#00C704"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80D--><span style="color:#00C80D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C715--><span style="color:#00C715"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C824--><span style="color:#00C824"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72C--><span style="color:#00C72C"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C833--><span style="color:#00C833"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C841--><span style="color:#00C841"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C847--><span style="color:#00C847"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84E--><span style="color:#00C84E"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C855--><span style="color:#00C855"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85B--><span style="color:#00C85B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C761--><span style="color:#00C761"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76E--><span style="color:#00C76E"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C874--><span style="color:#00C874"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87A--><span style="color:#00C87A"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C881--><span style="color:#00C881"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C887--><span style="color:#00C887"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AF--><span style="color:#00C8AF"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B6--><span style="color:#00C8B6"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BD--><span style="color:#00C7BD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C4--><span style="color:#00C8C4"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3C8--><span style="color:#00C3C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC7--><span style="color:#00AEC7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C8--><span style="color:#00A2C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084C8--><span style="color:#0084C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069C7--><span style="color:#0069C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063C8--><span style="color:#0063C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EC8--><span style="color:#005EC8"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059C8--><span style="color:#0059C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC7--><span style="color:#004EC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C7--><span style="color:#0048C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC7--><span style="color:#003DC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CC7--><span style="color:#002CC7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025C8--><span style="color:#0025C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FC8--><span style="color:#001FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0019C8--><span style="color:#0019C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC8--><span style="color:#000BC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00C8--><span style="color:#0A00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C8--><span style="color:#1200C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00C8--><span style="color:#1F00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600C8--><span style="color:#2600C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300C8--><span style="color:#3300C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00C7--><span style="color:#3A00C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C7--><span style="color:#4600C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900C8--><span style="color:#5900C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C8--><span style="color:#6C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600C8--><span style="color:#8600C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8D00C8--><span style="color:#8D00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C8--><span style="color:#9400C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00C8--><span style="color:#9B00C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00C8--><span style="color:#AA00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't I be part of the Prinny Squad? I'm a king. Literally. If you recruit (?) me, you shall rule the sea!


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Can't I be part of the Prinny Squad? I'm a king. Literally. If you recruit (?) me, you shall rule the sea!



Sure, but there's criteria to follow to be a lord. Want me to PM moar?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat?
Ok...
EDIT: Wait wait wait. I said I wanted to be part of the Prinny Squad!


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

BUT SPARKLELORD, THIS FOOLISH JELLYFISH DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO SPARKLE. I URGE YOU TO FORGET THE IDEA OF MAKING HIM YOUR FOLLOWER.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 24, 2011)

lolwut?
You're doing it wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nvm


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

so, what's all the fuss?


----------



## Zorua (Aug 24, 2011)

Mortal being, how dare you say that to the Rainbow lord?! 
YOU SHALL BE CURSED...maybe...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

what's with the rainbows??


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3851021:date=Aug 24 2011, 08:18 PM:name=Zorua)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Zorua @ Aug 24 2011, 08:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3851021"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#FF0059--><span style="color:#FF0059"><!--/coloro-->Mor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->tal<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0500--><span style="color:#FF0500"><!--/coloro--> be<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3400--><span style="color:#FF3400"><!--/coloro-->ing<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5D00--><span style="color:#FF5D00"><!--/coloro-->, h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8300--><span style="color:#FE8300"><!--/coloro-->ow <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA900--><span style="color:#FFA900"><!--/coloro-->dar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED200--><span style="color:#FED200"><!--/coloro-->e y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFF00--><span style="color:#FAFF00"><!--/coloro-->ou <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C9FF00--><span style="color:#C9FF00"><!--/coloro-->say<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CFE00--><span style="color:#9CFE00"><!--/coloro--> th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70FF00--><span style="color:#70FF00"><!--/coloro-->at <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41FF00--><span style="color:#41FF00"><!--/coloro-->to <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BFE00--><span style="color:#0BFE00"><!--/coloro-->the<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF2E--><span style="color:#00FF2E"><!--/coloro--> Ra<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FE5F--><span style="color:#00FE5F"><!--/coloro-->inb<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF8C--><span style="color:#00FF8C"><!--/coloro-->ow <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->lor<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE7--><span style="color:#00FFE7"><!--/coloro-->d?!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E4FF--><span style="color:#00E4FF"><!--/coloro--> 
Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8FE--><span style="color:#00B8FE"><!--/coloro-->OU <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091FF--><span style="color:#0091FF"><!--/coloro-->SHA<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFF--><span style="color:#006BFF"><!--/coloro-->LL <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FF--><span style="color:#0044FF"><!--/coloro-->BE <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->CUR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00FE--><span style="color:#1A00FE"><!--/coloro-->SED<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800FF--><span style="color:#4800FF"><!--/coloro-->...<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500FF--><span style="color:#7500FF"><!--/coloro-->may<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FF--><span style="color:#A200FF"><!--/coloro-->be.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D300FF--><span style="color:#D300FF"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003D--><span style="color:#C8003D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80021--><span style="color:#C80021"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70017--><span style="color:#C70017"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000D--><span style="color:#C8000D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80700--><span style="color:#C80700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81B00--><span style="color:#C81B00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82D00--><span style="color:#C82D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84E00--><span style="color:#C84E00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76C00--><span style="color:#C76C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87400--><span style="color:#C87400"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89D00--><span style="color:#C89D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A600--><span style="color:#C7A600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B900--><span style="color:#C8B900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1C700--><span style="color:#C1C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC800--><span style="color:#9AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90C800--><span style="color:#90C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C700--><span style="color:#75C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AC800--><span style="color:#5AC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C700--><span style="color:#51C700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C700--><span style="color:#48C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2AC800--><span style="color:#2AC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14C800--><span style="color:#14C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C704--><span style="color:#00C704"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C710--><span style="color:#00C710"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81B--><span style="color:#00C81B"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C826--><span style="color:#00C826"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C730--><span style="color:#00C730"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83A--><span style="color:#00C83A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74E--><span style="color:#00C74E"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C760--><span style="color:#00C760"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C769--><span style="color:#00C769"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C772--><span style="color:#00C772"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87B--><span style="color:#00C87B"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88D--><span style="color:#00C88D"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A0--><span style="color:#00C8A0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B3--><span style="color:#00C8B3"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C8--><span style="color:#00C7C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCC8--><span style="color:#00BCC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C7--><span style="color:#00B3C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C7--><span style="color:#00A0C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087C8--><span style="color:#0087C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060C8--><span style="color:#0060C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038C7--><span style="color:#0038C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C7--><span style="color:#0030C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027C8--><span style="color:#0027C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BC7--><span style="color:#000BC7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0001C8--><span style="color:#0001C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300C7--><span style="color:#1300C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C7--><span style="color:#3000C7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C8--><span style="color:#4300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00C8--><span style="color:#5E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000C8--><span style="color:#7000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00C8--><span style="color:#8C00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9600C7--><span style="color:#9600C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100C7--><span style="color:#A100C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700C8--><span style="color:#B700C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what's with the rainbows??


What's with with  your avatar and sig!?


----------



## Ace (Aug 24, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....and even less likely, it appears you have a traitor now, does it not?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm not traitor.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little known fact:
The founding fathers can freely change forms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So no he's not a traitor


----------



## Ace (Aug 27, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3851063:date=Aug 24 2011, 08:45 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Aug 24 2011, 08:45 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3851063"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3851046:date=Aug 24 2011, 07:36 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Aug 24 2011, 07:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3851046"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3851044:date=Aug 24 2011, 08:34 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Aug 24 2011, 08:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3851044"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3851026:date=Aug 24 2011, 07:21 PM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 24 2011, 07:21 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3851026"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->what's with the rainbows?? <!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
What's with with  your avatar and sig!? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Little known fact:
The founding fathers can freely change forms. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />
So no he's not a traitor <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7003F--><span style="color:#C7003F"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001C--><span style="color:#C8001C"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80014--><span style="color:#C80014"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80005--><span style="color:#C80005"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81200--><span style="color:#C81200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82000--><span style="color:#C82000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82700--><span style="color:#C82700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83400--><span style="color:#C83400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84000--><span style="color:#C84000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85200--><span style="color:#C85200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86A00--><span style="color:#C86A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86F00--><span style="color:#C86F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89A00--><span style="color:#C89A00"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A100--><span style="color:#C8A100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AE00--><span style="color:#C8AE00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B600--><span style="color:#C8B600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BD00--><span style="color:#C8BD00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAC800--><span style="color:#BAC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2C800--><span style="color:#B2C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC800--><span style="color:#9CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C800--><span style="color:#95C800"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EC800--><span style="color:#8EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#87C800--><span style="color:#87C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73C800--><span style="color:#73C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC800--><span style="color:#5FC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C800--><span style="color:#58C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC700--><span style="color:#4AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C800--><span style="color:#42C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC700--><span style="color:#3BC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BC800--><span style="color:#1BC800"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13C800--><span style="color:#13C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AC800--><span style="color:#0AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#01C700--><span style="color:#01C700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C808--><span style="color:#00C808"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C811--><span style="color:#00C811"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82A--><span style="color:#00C82A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C831--><span style="color:#00C831"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C839--><span style="color:#00C839"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C840--><span style="color:#00C840"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C848--><span style="color:#00C848"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84F--><span style="color:#00C84F"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C856--><span style="color:#00C856"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85D--><span style="color:#00C85D"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C778--><span style="color:#00C778"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87F--><span style="color:#00C87F"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C886--><span style="color:#00C886"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88C--><span style="color:#00C88C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79A--><span style="color:#00C79A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C0--><span style="color:#00C8C0"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C8--><span style="color:#00C7C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFC7--><span style="color:#00BFC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8C7--><span style="color:#00B8C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C8--><span style="color:#00B0C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2C7--><span style="color:#00A2C7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CC8--><span style="color:#009CC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FC8--><span style="color:#008FC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089C8--><span style="color:#0089C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083C8--><span style="color:#0083C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC7--><span style="color:#007DC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BC8--><span style="color:#006BC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065C7--><span style="color:#0065C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054C8--><span style="color:#0054C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048C7--><span style="color:#0048C7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C7--><span style="color:#0042C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC7--><span style="color:#003CC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FC7--><span style="color:#002FC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC8--><span style="color:#001BC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200C8--><span style="color:#0200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00C7--><span style="color:#0A00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200C7--><span style="color:#1200C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C8--><span style="color:#1A00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100C8--><span style="color:#2100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800C7--><span style="color:#2800C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C7--><span style="color:#3D00C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400C8--><span style="color:#4400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00C8--><span style="color:#4B00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200C8--><span style="color:#5200C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C7--><span style="color:#5F00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900C7--><span style="color:#9900C7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900C8--><span style="color:#A900C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ph34r.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ph34r.gif" />


----------



## Ace (Sep 14, 2011)

So you guys regrouping, or what's going on?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2011)

The prinnies completed their service and were reborn under the red moon.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The prinnies completed their service and were reborn under the red moon.


SPOILERS!
not really


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2011)

Addendum: Apart from FrozenIndignation. She was particularly naughty.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Addendum: Apart from FrozenIndignation. She was particularly naughty.


It feels like red moon will never come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ... ... d00d...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2011)

Guess you shouldn't have done what you did.
On camera.
In front of a bus full of retired nuns. 
On their trip to Vatican City.
On Easter Sunday.
With power tools....


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Guess you shouldn't have done what you did.
> On camera.
> In front of a bus full of retired nuns.
> On their trip to Vatican City.
> ...


In my defense; that hobo claimed he was Jesus before I nailed him to a cross, which I later nailed to that bus...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 15, 2011)

That "hobo" was a 9 year old boy who had been playing in the fountain. 
He was pretending to be Jesus by walking on the thin sheen of water cascading over the side. 





And 200 16p nails from an air gun is just overkill.


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003E--><span style="color:#C8003E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70036--><span style="color:#C70036"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70026--><span style="color:#C70026"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001E--><span style="color:#C8001E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80016--><span style="color:#C80016"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000D--><span style="color:#C7000D"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81D00--><span style="color:#C81D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82500--><span style="color:#C82500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82C00--><span style="color:#C82C00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84100--><span style="color:#C84100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84F00--><span style="color:#C84F00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85C00--><span style="color:#C85C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86300--><span style="color:#C86300"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87000--><span style="color:#C87000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88400--><span style="color:#C88400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B00--><span style="color:#C88B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89900--><span style="color:#C89900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A000--><span style="color:#C8A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A800--><span style="color:#C7A800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C100--><span style="color:#C7C100"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C800--><span style="color:#C5C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCC800--><span style="color:#BCC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3C800--><span style="color:#B3C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC800--><span style="color:#ABC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BC800--><span style="color:#9BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC800--><span style="color:#8BC800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC700--><span style="color:#7CC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC800--><span style="color:#6CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C800--><span style="color:#65C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC800--><span style="color:#5DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DC800--><span style="color:#3DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CC800--><span style="color:#2CC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C700--><span style="color:#23C700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC700--><span style="color:#1AC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C804--><span style="color:#00C804"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80E--><span style="color:#00C80E"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C822--><span style="color:#00C822"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82B--><span style="color:#00C82B"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C733--><span style="color:#00C733"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C844--><span style="color:#00C844"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84C--><span style="color:#00C84C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C854--><span style="color:#00C854"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85C--><span style="color:#00C85C"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76B--><span style="color:#00C76B"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C873--><span style="color:#00C873"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87B--><span style="color:#00C87B"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C892--><span style="color:#00C892"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A2--><span style="color:#00C8A2"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B2--><span style="color:#00C8B2"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BB--><span style="color:#00C7BB"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C4--><span style="color:#00C7C4"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C7--><span style="color:#00B9C7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1C8--><span style="color:#00B1C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9C8--><span style="color:#00A9C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC7--><span style="color:#009AC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CC8--><span style="color:#008CC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EC8--><span style="color:#007EC8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C7--><span style="color:#0071C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BC7--><span style="color:#003BC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034C7--><span style="color:#0034C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DC8--><span style="color:#002DC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0026C8--><span style="color:#0026C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC7--><span style="color:#001EC7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC7--><span style="color:#000EC7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005C8--><span style="color:#0005C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00C8--><span style="color:#1D00C8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500C8--><span style="color:#2500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00C8--><span style="color:#2D00C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->q<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500C8--><span style="color:#4500C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00C8--><span style="color:#4C00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C8--><span style="color:#5C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C8--><span style="color:#6300C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00C8--><span style="color:#7B00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8300C8--><span style="color:#8300C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00C8--><span style="color:#8B00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C7--><span style="color:#9400C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C8--><span style="color:#A500C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00C8--><span style="color:#AF00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900C8--><span style="color:#B900C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80031--><span style="color:#C80031"><!--/coloro-->z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002A--><span style="color:#C8002A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80023--><span style="color:#C80023"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70014--><span style="color:#C70014"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000C--><span style="color:#C8000C"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70300--><span style="color:#C70300"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81A00--><span style="color:#C81A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82100--><span style="color:#C82100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82800--><span style="color:#C82800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82E00--><span style="color:#C82E00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83500--><span style="color:#C83500"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74100--><span style="color:#C74100"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84700--><span style="color:#C84700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84D00--><span style="color:#C84D00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85300--><span style="color:#C85300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75900--><span style="color:#C75900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76B00--><span style="color:#C76B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77000--><span style="color:#C77000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88800--><span style="color:#C88800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78F00--><span style="color:#C78F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89500--><span style="color:#C89500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89C00--><span style="color:#C89C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A200--><span style="color:#C8A200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BF00--><span style="color:#C8BF00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C700--><span style="color:#C7C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC700--><span style="color:#BFC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C800--><span style="color:#B8C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8C800--><span style="color:#A8C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A1C800--><span style="color:#A1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AC700--><span style="color:#9AC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C700--><span style="color:#93C700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC700--><span style="color:#8CC700"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C800--><span style="color:#85C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#77C700--><span style="color:#77C700"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71C800--><span style="color:#71C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AC800--><span style="color:#6AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5CC800--><span style="color:#5CC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47C800--><span style="color:#47C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FC800--><span style="color:#3FC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C800--><span style="color:#30C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28C800--><span style="color:#28C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20C700--><span style="color:#20C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18C800--><span style="color:#18C800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC700--><span style="color:#0FC700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C803--><span style="color:#00C803"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80C--><span style="color:#00C80C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C715--><span style="color:#00C715"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81D--><span style="color:#00C81D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C852--><span style="color:#00C852"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C759--><span style="color:#00C759"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C860--><span style="color:#00C860"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C867--><span style="color:#00C867"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86E--><span style="color:#00C86E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C875--><span style="color:#00C875"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87C--><span style="color:#00C87C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C890--><span style="color:#00C890"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C897--><span style="color:#00C897"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79F--><span style="color:#00C79F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B5--><span style="color:#00C8B5"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BD--><span style="color:#00C8BD"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC8--><span style="color:#00BAC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C8--><span style="color:#00B3C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACC8--><span style="color:#00ACC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5C8--><span style="color:#00A5C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EC7--><span style="color:#009EC7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091C8--><span style="color:#0091C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC7--><span style="color:#008BC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C8--><span style="color:#0085C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079C8--><span style="color:#0079C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073C8--><span style="color:#0073C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061C8--><span style="color:#0061C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BC8--><span style="color:#005BC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C7--><span style="color:#0055C7"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037C7--><span style="color:#0037C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023C8--><span style="color:#0023C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006C8--><span style="color:#0006C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100C8--><span style="color:#0100C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C7--><span style="color:#2E00C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500C8--><span style="color:#3500C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C7--><span style="color:#3C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300C7--><span style="color:#4300C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00C8--><span style="color:#4A00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100C8--><span style="color:#5100C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800C8--><span style="color:#5800C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F00C8--><span style="color:#5F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00C8--><span style="color:#6C00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200C8--><span style="color:#8200C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900C8--><span style="color:#8900C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000C8--><span style="color:#A000C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800C8--><span style="color:#A800C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100C8--><span style="color:#B100C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003A--><span style="color:#C8003A"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70034--><span style="color:#C70034"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002E--><span style="color:#C8002E"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80028--><span style="color:#C80028"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70022--><span style="color:#C70022"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001B--><span style="color:#C8001B"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80015--><span style="color:#C80015"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000E--><span style="color:#C8000E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70008--><span style="color:#C70008"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80001--><span style="color:#C80001"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80C00--><span style="color:#C80C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81300--><span style="color:#C81300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81900--><span style="color:#C81900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72500--><span style="color:#C72500"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B00--><span style="color:#C82B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73600--><span style="color:#C73600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74000--><span style="color:#C74000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84600--><span style="color:#C84600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74B00--><span style="color:#C74B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85500--><span style="color:#C85500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A00--><span style="color:#C75A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85F00--><span style="color:#C85F00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86400--><span style="color:#C86400"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87300--><span style="color:#C87300"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77800--><span style="color:#C77800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87D00--><span style="color:#C87D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78200--><span style="color:#C78200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78800--><span style="color:#C78800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88D00--><span style="color:#C88D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89200--><span style="color:#C89200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79D00--><span style="color:#C79D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A300--><span style="color:#C8A300"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AF00--><span style="color:#C8AF00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B600--><span style="color:#C7B600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BC00--><span style="color:#C7BC00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C300--><span style="color:#C8C300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5C700--><span style="color:#C5C700"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC800--><span style="color:#BEC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C800--><span style="color:#B8C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC700--><span style="color:#ABC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C800--><span style="color:#A4C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC700--><span style="color:#9EC700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92C800--><span style="color:#92C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC700--><span style="color:#8CC700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C700--><span style="color:#86C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C800--><span style="color:#80C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC700--><span style="color:#7AC700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C800--><span style="color:#74C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FC700--><span style="color:#6FC700"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C700--><span style="color:#69C700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC800--><span style="color:#5DC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57C800--><span style="color:#57C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C700--><span style="color:#51C700"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BC800--><span style="color:#4BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45C800--><span style="color:#45C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC800--><span style="color:#3EC800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38C800--><span style="color:#38C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31C800--><span style="color:#31C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#24C800--><span style="color:#24C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DC700--><span style="color:#1DC700"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0EC800--><span style="color:#0EC800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C709--><span style="color:#00C709"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C711--><span style="color:#00C711"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C818--><span style="color:#00C818"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C820--><span style="color:#00C820"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C834--><span style="color:#00C834"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73B--><span style="color:#00C73B"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C841--><span style="color:#00C841"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C747--><span style="color:#00C747"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84D--><span style="color:#00C84D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C853--><span style="color:#00C853"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C759--><span style="color:#00C759"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85F--><span style="color:#00C85F"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C865--><span style="color:#00C865"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C76B--><span style="color:#00C76B"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C871--><span style="color:#00C871"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C877--><span style="color:#00C877"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77D--><span style="color:#00C77D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C888--><span style="color:#00C888"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C894--><span style="color:#00C894"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A7--><span style="color:#00C8A7"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AD--><span style="color:#00C8AD"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B4--><span style="color:#00C7B4"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7BA--><span style="color:#00C7BA"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C1--><span style="color:#00C8C1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C8--><span style="color:#00C7C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0C8--><span style="color:#00C0C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9C7--><span style="color:#00B9C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C8--><span style="color:#00B3C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADC8--><span style="color:#00ADC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7C8--><span style="color:#00A7C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0096C8--><span style="color:#0096C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BC7--><span style="color:#008BC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BC8--><span style="color:#007BC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076C8--><span style="color:#0076C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071C8--><span style="color:#0071C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC8--><span style="color:#006CC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC7--><span style="color:#005DC7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058C7--><span style="color:#0058C7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053C8--><span style="color:#0053C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EC8--><span style="color:#004EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EC8--><span style="color:#003EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C7--><span style="color:#0033C7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CC8--><span style="color:#001CC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016C8--><span style="color:#0016C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010C8--><span style="color:#0010C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009C8--><span style="color:#0009C8"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003C8--><span style="color:#0003C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300C8--><span style="color:#0300C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00C8--><span style="color:#0A00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1100C8--><span style="color:#1100C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700C8--><span style="color:#1700C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00C8--><span style="color:#1E00C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00C8--><span style="color:#2A00C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000C8--><span style="color:#3000C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C7--><span style="color:#3C00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C8--><span style="color:#4200C8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400C8--><span style="color:#5400C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500C8--><span style="color:#6500C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00C8--><span style="color:#6B00C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700C7--><span style="color:#7700C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7E00C8--><span style="color:#7E00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00C8--><span style="color:#8A00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100C8--><span style="color:#9100C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00C8--><span style="color:#9E00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500C8--><span style="color:#A500C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C7--><span style="color:#BB00C7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Imagine: a thousand years of chaos


The only game from the series I would want to try.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

Who the heck bump this thread!?


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887567:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:18 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887567"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Who the heck bump this thread!? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80030--><span style="color:#C80030"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70012--><span style="color:#C70012"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72A00--><span style="color:#C72A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78100--><span style="color:#C78100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C800--><span style="color:#A7C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C700--><span style="color:#33C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C713--><span style="color:#00C713"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C753--><span style="color:#00C753"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86F--><span style="color:#00C86F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77D--><span style="color:#00C77D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C7--><span style="color:#0050C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C7--><span style="color:#5C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C7--><span style="color:#6A00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800C8--><span style="color:#A800C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900C7--><span style="color:#B900C7"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887569:date=Sep 15 2011, 05:20 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 05:20 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887569"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887567:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:18 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887567"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Who the heck bump this thread!? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80030--><span style="color:#C80030"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70012--><span style="color:#C70012"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72A00--><span style="color:#C72A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78100--><span style="color:#C78100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C800--><span style="color:#A7C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C700--><span style="color:#33C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C713--><span style="color:#00C713"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C753--><span style="color:#00C753"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86F--><span style="color:#00C86F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77D--><span style="color:#00C77D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C7--><span style="color:#0050C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C7--><span style="color:#5C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C7--><span style="color:#6A00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800C8--><span style="color:#A800C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900C7--><span style="color:#B900C7"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I shall do a Nintendo and reject these rumours <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" />


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887580:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887580"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I shall do a Nintendo and reject these rumours <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70040--><span style="color:#C70040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002D--><span style="color:#C7002D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000B--><span style="color:#C7000B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80300--><span style="color:#C80300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74100--><span style="color:#C74100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C700--><span style="color:#80C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C700--><span style="color:#74C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC800--><span style="color:#0FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73D--><span style="color:#00C73D"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C751--><span style="color:#00C751"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88F--><span style="color:#00C88F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79C--><span style="color:#00C79C"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C7--><span style="color:#2900C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C7--><span style="color:#4200C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C7--><span style="color:#9C00C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C8--><span style="color:#BB00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887585:date=Sep 15 2011, 05:35 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 05:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887585"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887580:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887580"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I shall do a Nintendo and reject these rumours <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70040--><span style="color:#C70040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002D--><span style="color:#C7002D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000B--><span style="color:#C7000B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80300--><span style="color:#C80300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74100--><span style="color:#C74100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C700--><span style="color:#80C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C700--><span style="color:#74C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC800--><span style="color:#0FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73D--><span style="color:#00C73D"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C751--><span style="color:#00C751"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88F--><span style="color:#00C88F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79C--><span style="color:#00C79C"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C7--><span style="color:#2900C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C7--><span style="color:#4200C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C7--><span style="color:#9C00C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C8--><span style="color:#BB00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
WTH!? I'm the leader! I am the original founder of the Kanonno trio; hence I am the leader of the Prinny Squad!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887580:date=Sep 15 2011, 08:28 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 08:28 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887580"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887569:date=Sep 15 2011, 05:20 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 05:20 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887569"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887567:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:18 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:18 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887567"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Who the heck bump this thread!? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8003F--><span style="color:#C8003F"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80038--><span style="color:#C80038"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80030--><span style="color:#C80030"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80029--><span style="color:#C80029"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001A--><span style="color:#C8001A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70012--><span style="color:#C70012"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000A--><span style="color:#C8000A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80002--><span style="color:#C80002"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80500--><span style="color:#C80500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80D00--><span style="color:#C80D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81500--><span style="color:#C81500"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81C00--><span style="color:#C81C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72A00--><span style="color:#C72A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83800--><span style="color:#C83800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E00--><span style="color:#C73E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84400--><span style="color:#C84400"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84B00--><span style="color:#C84B00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85100--><span style="color:#C85100"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85D00--><span style="color:#C85D00"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86900--><span style="color:#C86900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76F00--><span style="color:#C76F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87500--><span style="color:#C87500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87B00--><span style="color:#C87B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78100--><span style="color:#C78100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78700--><span style="color:#C78700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88E00--><span style="color:#C88E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89400--><span style="color:#C89400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A200--><span style="color:#C7A200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A900--><span style="color:#C8A900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B000--><span style="color:#C8B000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B800--><span style="color:#C8B800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C000--><span style="color:#C8C000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C800--><span style="color:#C7C800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC800--><span style="color:#BFC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFC800--><span style="color:#AFC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7C800--><span style="color:#A7C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98C800--><span style="color:#98C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C800--><span style="color:#91C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83C800--><span style="color:#83C800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75C800--><span style="color:#75C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C700--><span style="color:#67C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60C800--><span style="color:#60C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59C800--><span style="color:#59C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C800--><span style="color:#51C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC800--><span style="color:#4AC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C700--><span style="color:#33C700"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC800--><span style="color:#2BC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23C800--><span style="color:#23C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AC800--><span style="color:#1AC800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12C800--><span style="color:#12C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08C800--><span style="color:#08C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C713--><span style="color:#00C713"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81C--><span style="color:#00C81C"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C825--><span style="color:#00C825"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C82D--><span style="color:#00C82D"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C835--><span style="color:#00C835"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83C--><span style="color:#00C83C"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C753--><span style="color:#00C753"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85A--><span style="color:#00C85A"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C861--><span style="color:#00C861"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C868--><span style="color:#00C868"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86F--><span style="color:#00C86F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C77D--><span style="color:#00C77D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C784--><span style="color:#00C784"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88B--><span style="color:#00C88B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C792--><span style="color:#00C792"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C89A--><span style="color:#00C89A"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A1--><span style="color:#00C8A1"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7B0--><span style="color:#00C7B0"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7C0--><span style="color:#00C7C0"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6C8--><span style="color:#00C6C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEC8--><span style="color:#00BEC8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6C8--><span style="color:#00B6C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC8--><span style="color:#00AFC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0C8--><span style="color:#00A0C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AC8--><span style="color:#009AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093C8--><span style="color:#0093C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086C7--><span style="color:#0086C7"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080C8--><span style="color:#0080C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC7--><span style="color:#006EC7"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068C8--><span style="color:#0068C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CC8--><span style="color:#005CC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056C8--><span style="color:#0056C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C7--><span style="color:#0050C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049C8--><span style="color:#0049C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0043C7--><span style="color:#0043C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DC8--><span style="color:#003DC8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C8--><span style="color:#0030C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029C8--><span style="color:#0029C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022C8--><span style="color:#0022C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014C8--><span style="color:#0014C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CC8--><span style="color:#000CC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0004C8--><span style="color:#0004C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C8--><span style="color:#0400C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C7--><span style="color:#0C00C7"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400C8--><span style="color:#1400C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300C7--><span style="color:#2300C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00C8--><span style="color:#2B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200C8--><span style="color:#3200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900C8--><span style="color:#3900C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000C8--><span style="color:#4000C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C7--><span style="color:#4700C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00C8--><span style="color:#4E00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00C7--><span style="color:#5C00C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300C7--><span style="color:#6300C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A00C7--><span style="color:#6A00C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100C8--><span style="color:#7100C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00C8--><span style="color:#8F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700C8--><span style="color:#9700C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00C8--><span style="color:#9F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A800C8--><span style="color:#A800C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B000C8--><span style="color:#B000C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900C7--><span style="color:#B900C7"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I shall do a Nintendo and reject these rumours <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I shall do a Sony and sue you because of this. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887591:date=Sep 16 2011, 02:40 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 16 2011, 02:40 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887591"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887585:date=Sep 15 2011, 05:35 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 05:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887585"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887580:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887580"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I shall do a Nintendo and reject these rumours <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70040--><span style="color:#C70040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002D--><span style="color:#C7002D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000B--><span style="color:#C7000B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80300--><span style="color:#C80300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74100--><span style="color:#C74100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C700--><span style="color:#80C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C700--><span style="color:#74C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC800--><span style="color:#0FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73D--><span style="color:#00C73D"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C751--><span style="color:#00C751"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88F--><span style="color:#00C88F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79C--><span style="color:#00C79C"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C7--><span style="color:#2900C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C7--><span style="color:#4200C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C7--><span style="color:#9C00C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C8--><span style="color:#BB00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
WTH!? <b>I'm the leader!</b> I am the original founder of the Kanonno trio; hence I am the leader of the Prinny Squad!
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Hehehe, silly Paarish <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />

We are a trio.
To a trio that has eaten a pie, a peach pie...Please close your eyes Paarish, just this once and ask yourself. Is there any room in a trio that enjoys the taste of pie...for a sole "leader" to exist?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887614:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:01 PM:name=FrozenIndignation)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FrozenIndignation @ Sep 15 2011, 06:01 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887614"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887591:date=Sep 16 2011, 02:40 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 16 2011, 02:40 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887591"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887585:date=Sep 15 2011, 05:35 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 05:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887585"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887580:date=Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 06:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887580"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I shall do a Nintendo and reject these rumours <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C70040--><span style="color:#C70040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002D--><span style="color:#C7002D"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80020--><span style="color:#C80020"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80019--><span style="color:#C80019"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80012--><span style="color:#C80012"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000B--><span style="color:#C7000B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80004--><span style="color:#C80004"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80300--><span style="color:#C80300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80A00--><span style="color:#C80A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81100--><span style="color:#C81100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81700--><span style="color:#C81700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81E00--><span style="color:#C81E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82400--><span style="color:#C82400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82A00--><span style="color:#C82A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83000--><span style="color:#C83000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83600--><span style="color:#C83600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83B00--><span style="color:#C83B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74100--><span style="color:#C74100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74700--><span style="color:#C74700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84C00--><span style="color:#C84C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75100--><span style="color:#C75100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85700--><span style="color:#C85700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C00--><span style="color:#C75C00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86100--><span style="color:#C86100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C00--><span style="color:#C86C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87100--><span style="color:#C87100"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87C00--><span style="color:#C87C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88100--><span style="color:#C88100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88700--><span style="color:#C88700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78C00--><span style="color:#C78C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79200--><span style="color:#C79200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89800--><span style="color:#C89800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89E00--><span style="color:#C89E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A400--><span style="color:#C8A400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AA00--><span style="color:#C8AA00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B100--><span style="color:#C8B100"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B700--><span style="color:#C8B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BE00--><span style="color:#C8BE00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C500--><span style="color:#C8C500"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBC800--><span style="color:#BBC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4C800--><span style="color:#B4C800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADC800--><span style="color:#ADC800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6C800--><span style="color:#A6C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0C800--><span style="color:#A0C800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C800--><span style="color:#99C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C800--><span style="color:#93C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DC700--><span style="color:#8DC700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C800--><span style="color:#86C800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C700--><span style="color:#80C700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC800--><span style="color:#7AC800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C700--><span style="color:#74C700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC800--><span style="color:#6EC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C800--><span style="color:#68C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C800--><span style="color:#61C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC800--><span style="color:#5BC800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C700--><span style="color:#55C700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EC800--><span style="color:#4EC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#48C800--><span style="color:#48C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#41C800--><span style="color:#41C800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC800--><span style="color:#3BC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34C800--><span style="color:#34C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2DC800--><span style="color:#2DC800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26C800--><span style="color:#26C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EC800--><span style="color:#1EC800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17C800--><span style="color:#17C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FC800--><span style="color:#0FC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06C800--><span style="color:#06C800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C801--><span style="color:#00C801"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C80A--><span style="color:#00C80A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C81A--><span style="color:#00C81A"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C830--><span style="color:#00C830"><!--/coloro-->!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C837--><span style="color:#00C837"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C73D--><span style="color:#00C73D"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C751--><span style="color:#00C751"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C857--><span style="color:#00C857"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C764--><span style="color:#00C764"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86A--><span style="color:#00C86A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C870--><span style="color:#00C870"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C876--><span style="color:#00C876"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C883--><span style="color:#00C883"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C889--><span style="color:#00C889"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88F--><span style="color:#00C88F"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C896--><span style="color:#00C896"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79C--><span style="color:#00C79C"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A3--><span style="color:#00C8A3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A9--><span style="color:#00C8A9"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B0--><span style="color:#00C8B0"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B7--><span style="color:#00C8B7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8BE--><span style="color:#00C8BE"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C5--><span style="color:#00C8C5"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBC8--><span style="color:#00BBC8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5C8--><span style="color:#00B5C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEC8--><span style="color:#00AEC8"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8C8--><span style="color:#00A8C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1C8--><span style="color:#00A1C8"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BC8--><span style="color:#009BC8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095C8--><span style="color:#0095C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090C8--><span style="color:#0090C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AC8--><span style="color:#008AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085C7--><span style="color:#0085C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FC8--><span style="color:#007FC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AC8--><span style="color:#007AC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074C8--><span style="color:#0074C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006FC8--><span style="color:#006FC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AC8--><span style="color:#006AC8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064C8--><span style="color:#0064C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AC8--><span style="color:#005AC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0055C8--><span style="color:#0055C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FC7--><span style="color:#004FC7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AC8--><span style="color:#004AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044C8--><span style="color:#0044C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FC8--><span style="color:#003FC8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039C8--><span style="color:#0039C8"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EC8--><span style="color:#002EC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028C8--><span style="color:#0028C8"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0021C8--><span style="color:#0021C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BC7--><span style="color:#001BC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0015C8--><span style="color:#0015C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0007C7--><span style="color:#0007C7"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000C8--><span style="color:#0000C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700C8--><span style="color:#0700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00C8--><span style="color:#0E00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1500C8--><span style="color:#1500C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00C8--><span style="color:#1C00C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200C8--><span style="color:#2200C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900C7--><span style="color:#2900C7"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00C8--><span style="color:#2F00C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600C8--><span style="color:#3600C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00C8--><span style="color:#3C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200C7--><span style="color:#4200C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800C8--><span style="color:#4800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C7--><span style="color:#4F00C7"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500C8--><span style="color:#5500C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00C8--><span style="color:#5B00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700C8--><span style="color:#6700C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C8--><span style="color:#6D00C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7400C8--><span style="color:#7400C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00C8--><span style="color:#7A00C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100C8--><span style="color:#8100C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500C8--><span style="color:#9500C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C7--><span style="color:#9C00C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C8--><span style="color:#AB00C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300C8--><span style="color:#B300C8"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BB00C8--><span style="color:#BB00C8"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
WTH!? <b>I'm the leader!</b> I am the original founder of the Kanonno trio; hence I am the leader of the Prinny Squad!
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Hehehe, silly Paarish <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />

We are a trio.
To a trio that has eaten a pie, a peach pie...Please close your eyes Paarish, just this once and ask yourself. Is there any room in a trio that enjoys the taste of pie...for a sole "leader" to exist?
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
My mistake. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="sad.gif" /> 


Spoiler



<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rofl.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rofl.gif" />


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

...AND YOUR LEADERLESS WAYS WILL ULTIMATELY LEAD TO YOUR DOOM.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ...AND YOUR LEADERLESS WAYS WILL ULTIMATELY LEAD TO YOUR DOOM.


Ace Faith
Posts: 666





 THE DEVIL!


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887724:date=Sep 15 2011, 08:39 PM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 15 2011, 08:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887724"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3887716:date=Sep 15 2011, 07:35 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 07:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887716"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#A000FF--><span style="color:#A000FF"><!--/coloro-->..<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500FF--><span style="color:#7500FF"><!--/coloro-->.A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00FF--><span style="color:#4A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ND<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00FF--><span style="color:#1E00FF"><!--/coloro--> Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012FE--><span style="color:#0012FE"><!--/coloro-->OU<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->R <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063FF--><span style="color:#0063FF"><!--/coloro-->LE<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FE--><span style="color:#0087FE"><!--/coloro-->AD<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACFF--><span style="color:#00ACFF"><!--/coloro-->ER<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D4FF--><span style="color:#00D4FF"><!--/coloro-->LE<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFB--><span style="color:#00FFFB"><!--/coloro-->SS<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECC--><span style="color:#00FECC"><!--/coloro--> W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFA1--><span style="color:#00FFA1"><!--/coloro-->AY<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF76--><span style="color:#00FF76"><!--/coloro-->S <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF4A--><span style="color:#00FF4A"><!--/coloro-->WI<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FF18--><span style="color:#00FF18"><!--/coloro-->LL<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FFF00--><span style="color:#1FFF00"><!--/coloro--> U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50FF00--><span style="color:#50FF00"><!--/coloro-->LT<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CFF00--><span style="color:#7CFF00"><!--/coloro-->IM<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6FE00--><span style="color:#A6FE00"><!--/coloro-->AT<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1FF00--><span style="color:#D1FF00"><!--/coloro-->EL<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFC00--><span style="color:#FFFC00"><!--/coloro-->Y <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCE00--><span style="color:#FFCE00"><!--/coloro-->LE<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA700--><span style="color:#FEA700"><!--/coloro-->AD<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8200--><span style="color:#FE8200"><!--/coloro--> T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5E00--><span style="color:#FE5E00"><!--/coloro-->O <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3700--><span style="color:#FE3700"><!--/coloro-->YO<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0B00--><span style="color:#FF0B00"><!--/coloro-->UR<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0024--><span style="color:#FF0024"><!--/coloro--> D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0050--><span style="color:#FF0050"><!--/coloro-->OO<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro-->M.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Ace Faith
Posts: 666
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohmy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ohmy.gif" /> THE DEVIL! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->S̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEA9--><span style="color:#00FEA9"><!--/coloro-->͂͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAC--><span style="color:#00FFAC"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB0--><span style="color:#00FFB0"><!--/coloro-->̤̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->̬e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->e͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBC--><span style="color:#00FFBC"><!--/coloro-->̂̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC0--><span style="color:#00FFC0"><!--/coloro-->̑̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC7--><span style="color:#00FFC7"><!--/coloro-->̵̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECB--><span style="color:#00FECB"><!--/coloro-->͕̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCF--><span style="color:#00FFCF"><!--/coloro-->̲̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD3--><span style="color:#00FFD3"><!--/coloro-->̯̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->m̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDC--><span style="color:#00FFDC"><!--/coloro-->̀ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEE0--><span style="color:#00FEE0"><!--/coloro-->́̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->̙̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE8--><span style="color:#00FFE8"><!--/coloro-->̜͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEC--><span style="color:#00FFEC"><!--/coloro-->̜̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF1--><span style="color:#00FFF1"><!--/coloro-->͔s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF5--><span style="color:#00FFF5"><!--/coloro-->̇̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF9--><span style="color:#00FFF9"><!--/coloro-->̓ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFE--><span style="color:#00FFFE"><!--/coloro-->̋̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FBFF--><span style="color:#00FBFF"><!--/coloro-->̪ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F6FF--><span style="color:#00F6FF"><!--/coloro-->͇ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F2FE--><span style="color:#00F2FE"><!--/coloro-->̒ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EEFF--><span style="color:#00EEFF"><!--/coloro-->͐ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E9FF--><span style="color:#00E9FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E5FE--><span style="color:#00E5FE"><!--/coloro-->l̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E1FF--><span style="color:#00E1FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DDFF--><span style="color:#00DDFF"><!--/coloro-->̂ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D9FF--><span style="color:#00D9FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro-->̢i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D2FF--><span style="color:#00D2FF"><!--/coloro-->̑̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CEFF--><span style="color:#00CEFF"><!--/coloro-->̽͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CAFF--><span style="color:#00CAFF"><!--/coloro-->̉ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FF--><span style="color:#00C7FF"><!--/coloro-->͐͝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3FF--><span style="color:#00C3FF"><!--/coloro-->̘k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFFF--><span style="color:#00BFFF"><!--/coloro-->̅͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCFE--><span style="color:#00BCFE"><!--/coloro-->̂̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8FF--><span style="color:#00B8FF"><!--/coloro-->ͣ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->͕͡<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1FF--><span style="color:#00B1FF"><!--/coloro-->͓͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFF--><span style="color:#00AEFF"><!--/coloro-->e͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABFF--><span style="color:#00ABFF"><!--/coloro-->͛̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7FF--><span style="color:#00A7FF"><!--/coloro-->̊̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4FF--><span style="color:#00A4FF"><!--/coloro-->̮͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1FF--><span style="color:#00A1FF"><!--/coloro-->̝̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DFF--><span style="color:#009DFF"><!--/coloro-->͈͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AFF--><span style="color:#009AFF"><!--/coloro-->̪ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097FF--><span style="color:#0097FF"><!--/coloro-->͑ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093FF--><span style="color:#0093FF"><!--/coloro-->̄ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->̫̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DFE--><span style="color:#008DFE"><!--/coloro-->̥̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AFE--><span style="color:#008AFE"><!--/coloro-->y̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FF--><span style="color:#0087FF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FE--><span style="color:#0083FE"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080FF--><span style="color:#0080FF"><!--/coloro-->̣͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->̤͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AFE--><span style="color:#007AFE"><!--/coloro-->͈o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076FF--><span style="color:#0076FF"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073FF--><span style="color:#0073FF"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070FF--><span style="color:#0070FF"><!--/coloro-->͂̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DFF--><span style="color:#006DFF"><!--/coloro-->̶ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FF--><span style="color:#0069FF"><!--/coloro-->̥ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066FF--><span style="color:#0066FF"><!--/coloro-->̭͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063FF--><span style="color:#0063FF"><!--/coloro-->̺u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->̃́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CFF--><span style="color:#005CFF"><!--/coloro-->͓ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059FF--><span style="color:#0059FF"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056FE--><span style="color:#0056FE"><!--/coloro-->ͯ͜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052FF--><span style="color:#0052FF"><!--/coloro-->̹̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FFF--><span style="color:#004FFF"><!--/coloro-->͕̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004BFF--><span style="color:#004BFF"><!--/coloro-->͖͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048FF--><span style="color:#0048FF"><!--/coloro-->ca<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->́̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041FE--><span style="color:#0041FE"><!--/coloro-->̜̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->͈̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AFF--><span style="color:#003AFF"><!--/coloro-->͚t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036FE--><span style="color:#0036FE"><!--/coloro-->͌̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033FF--><span style="color:#0033FF"><!--/coloro-->̀̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FFF--><span style="color:#002FFF"><!--/coloro-->͐̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BFF--><span style="color:#002BFF"><!--/coloro-->̹͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027FF--><span style="color:#0027FF"><!--/coloro-->̻͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023FF--><span style="color:#0023FF"><!--/coloro-->̬c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FFF--><span style="color:#001FFF"><!--/coloro-->̢ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CFF--><span style="color:#001CFF"><!--/coloro-->̗̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017FE--><span style="color:#0017FE"><!--/coloro-->̘̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013FF--><span style="color:#0013FF"><!--/coloro-->̫h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FFF--><span style="color:#000FFF"><!--/coloro-->͑̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000BFF--><span style="color:#000BFF"><!--/coloro-->͋͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006FF--><span style="color:#0006FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002FF--><span style="color:#0002FF"><!--/coloro-->͈̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0100FF--><span style="color:#0100FF"><!--/coloro-->͖͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600FF--><span style="color:#0600FF"><!--/coloro-->̦ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00FF--><span style="color:#0A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00FF--><span style="color:#0F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̅͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300FF--><span style="color:#1300FF"><!--/coloro-->̧̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700FF--><span style="color:#1700FF"><!--/coloro-->̞o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FE--><span style="color:#1C00FE"><!--/coloro-->̦̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000FF--><span style="color:#2000FF"><!--/coloro-->͉n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400FE--><span style="color:#2400FE"><!--/coloro-->̄͡<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800FE--><span style="color:#2800FE"><!--/coloro-->̘͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00FF--><span style="color:#2C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000FF--><span style="color:#3000FF"><!--/coloro-->̟ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400FF--><span style="color:#3400FF"><!--/coloro-->͛̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3800FF--><span style="color:#3800FF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00FF--><span style="color:#3C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̼̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000FF--><span style="color:#4000FF"><!--/coloro-->̲͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro-->̝̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro-->͓f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B00FF--><span style="color:#4B00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FF--><span style="color:#4F00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FF--><span style="color:#5300FF"><!--/coloro-->̴̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700FF--><span style="color:#5700FF"><!--/coloro-->aͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00FF--><span style="color:#5A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00FF--><span style="color:#5E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̪ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200FF--><span style="color:#6200FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FE--><span style="color:#6600FE"><!--/coloro-->̭̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00FE--><span style="color:#6D00FE"><!--/coloro-->̎͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro-->̘̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500FE--><span style="color:#7500FE"><!--/coloro-->̳̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900FF--><span style="color:#7900FF"><!--/coloro-->,̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FF--><span style="color:#7C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̑̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000FF--><span style="color:#8000FF"><!--/coloro-->͉̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400FF--><span style="color:#8400FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800FF--><span style="color:#8800FF"><!--/coloro-->̞͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FF--><span style="color:#8C00FF"><!--/coloro--> ͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00FF--><span style="color:#8F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300FF--><span style="color:#9300FF"><!--/coloro-->̙̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700FF--><span style="color:#9700FF"><!--/coloro-->̺̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B00FF--><span style="color:#9B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̼P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9F00FE--><span style="color:#9F00FE"><!--/coloro-->͐̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300FE--><span style="color:#A300FE"><!--/coloro-->͊̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700FF--><span style="color:#A700FF"><!--/coloro-->͋̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00FF--><span style="color:#AB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̥͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00FF--><span style="color:#AF00FF"><!--/coloro-->̼r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300FF--><span style="color:#B300FF"><!--/coloro-->̔͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->̤̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00FE--><span style="color:#BC00FE"><!--/coloro-->͍̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C000FF--><span style="color:#C000FF"><!--/coloro-->iͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C400FE--><span style="color:#C400FE"><!--/coloro-->̎̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C800FF--><span style="color:#C800FF"><!--/coloro-->̒̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CD00FF--><span style="color:#CD00FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D100FF--><span style="color:#D100FF"><!--/coloro-->͓̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D600FF--><span style="color:#D600FF"><!--/coloro-->̝̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB00FF--><span style="color:#DB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̝n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DF00FF--><span style="color:#DF00FF"><!--/coloro-->̥̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E400FF--><span style="color:#E400FF"><!--/coloro-->̫͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E900FF--><span style="color:#E900FF"><!--/coloro-->̫̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EE00FE--><span style="color:#EE00FE"><!--/coloro-->̪n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F300FF--><span style="color:#F300FF"><!--/coloro-->͛̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F800FF--><span style="color:#F800FF"><!--/coloro-->̐͘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FD00FF--><span style="color:#FD00FF"><!--/coloro-->̩̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FB--><span style="color:#FF00FB"><!--/coloro-->̖y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F5--><span style="color:#FF00F5"><!--/coloro-->̴͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F0--><span style="color:#FF00F0"><!--/coloro-->̼.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EB--><span style="color:#FF00EB"><!--/coloro-->͔͜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E7--><span style="color:#FF00E7"><!--/coloro-->̬̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E2--><span style="color:#FF00E2"><!--/coloro-->͙̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00DD--><span style="color:#FE00DD"><!--/coloro--> ̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D8--><span style="color:#FF00D8"><!--/coloro-->̊́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D4--><span style="color:#FF00D4"><!--/coloro-->ͯ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CF--><span style="color:#FF00CF"><!--/coloro-->̑͟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CB--><span style="color:#FF00CB"><!--/coloro-->͙̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C6--><span style="color:#FF00C6"><!--/coloro-->C̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C2--><span style="color:#FE00C2"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BE--><span style="color:#FF00BE"><!--/coloro-->ͫͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BA--><span style="color:#FF00BA"><!--/coloro-->̡h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B5--><span style="color:#FF00B5"><!--/coloro-->ͧͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B1--><span style="color:#FF00B1"><!--/coloro-->͗̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AD--><span style="color:#FF00AD"><!--/coloro-->͔͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A9--><span style="color:#FF00A9"><!--/coloro-->͙̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A5--><span style="color:#FE00A5"><!--/coloro-->e̷<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A1--><span style="color:#FF00A1"><!--/coloro-->c̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009D--><span style="color:#FF009D"><!--/coloro-->͈ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0099--><span style="color:#FF0099"><!--/coloro-->̩k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0095--><span style="color:#FF0095"><!--/coloro-->ͨ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0091--><span style="color:#FF0091"><!--/coloro-->̦̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE008E--><span style="color:#FE008E"><!--/coloro-->̻̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008A--><span style="color:#FF008A"><!--/coloro-->̖̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0086--><span style="color:#FF0086"><!--/coloro-->mͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0082--><span style="color:#FF0082"><!--/coloro-->̃͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007E--><span style="color:#FF007E"><!--/coloro-->̉̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007B--><span style="color:#FF007B"><!--/coloro-->͕̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0077--><span style="color:#FE0077"><!--/coloro-->̬̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0073--><span style="color:#FF0073"><!--/coloro-->̤͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->̫y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006B--><span style="color:#FF006B"><!--/coloro--> ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0068--><span style="color:#FF0068"><!--/coloro-->̒̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0064--><span style="color:#FF0064"><!--/coloro-->̶̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0060--><span style="color:#FF0060"><!--/coloro-->̜͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE005C--><span style="color:#FE005C"><!--/coloro-->̩b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0059--><span style="color:#FF0059"><!--/coloro-->̔̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0055--><span style="color:#FF0055"><!--/coloro-->̚͞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro-->̮̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004D--><span style="color:#FF004D"><!--/coloro-->l̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0049--><span style="color:#FF0049"><!--/coloro-->̍̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0046--><span style="color:#FF0046"><!--/coloro-->̍̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0042--><span style="color:#FF0042"><!--/coloro-->̃͢<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003E--><span style="color:#FF003E"><!--/coloro-->o̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003A--><span style="color:#FF003A"><!--/coloro-->g̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0036--><span style="color:#FF0036"><!--/coloro-->̬̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0032--><span style="color:#FF0032"><!--/coloro-->̖̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002E--><span style="color:#FF002E"><!--/coloro--> ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002A--><span style="color:#FF002A"><!--/coloro-->̇̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0026--><span style="color:#FE0026"><!--/coloro-->̰̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0022--><span style="color:#FF0022"><!--/coloro-->ͅp<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE001E--><span style="color:#FE001E"><!--/coloro-->̋́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001A--><span style="color:#FF001A"><!--/coloro-->͗̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0015--><span style="color:#FF0015"><!--/coloro-->̡͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0011--><span style="color:#FF0011"><!--/coloro-->̰͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000D--><span style="color:#FF000D"><!--/coloro-->̟̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0008--><span style="color:#FF0008"><!--/coloro-->o̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0004--><span style="color:#FE0004"><!--/coloro-->̋ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->̊̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0400--><span style="color:#FE0400"><!--/coloro-->s̛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0900--><span style="color:#FF0900"><!--/coloro-->͖͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0D00--><span style="color:#FF0D00"><!--/coloro-->̹t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1100--><span style="color:#FE1100"><!--/coloro-->̯̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1500--><span style="color:#FF1500"><!--/coloro-->̘̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1900--><span style="color:#FE1900"><!--/coloro-->̘͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1D00--><span style="color:#FE1D00"><!--/coloro-->͓,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2100--><span style="color:#FE2100"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2500--><span style="color:#FF2500"><!--/coloro-->̈̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2900--><span style="color:#FF2900"><!--/coloro-->̱͡<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2D00--><span style="color:#FF2D00"><!--/coloro--> ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->̫i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3400--><span style="color:#FF3400"><!--/coloro-->̒̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3800--><span style="color:#FF3800"><!--/coloro-->͂̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3C00--><span style="color:#FE3C00"><!--/coloro-->ͭͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3F00--><span style="color:#FF3F00"><!--/coloro-->̰͠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4300--><span style="color:#FF4300"><!--/coloro-->̩̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4600--><span style="color:#FF4600"><!--/coloro-->t̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4A00--><span style="color:#FF4A00"><!--/coloro-->̆ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4D00--><span style="color:#FF4D00"><!--/coloro-->͚̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5100--><span style="color:#FF5100"><!--/coloro-->͓̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5400--><span style="color:#FF5400"><!--/coloro-->̣̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5700--><span style="color:#FF5700"><!--/coloro--> ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5B00--><span style="color:#FE5B00"><!--/coloro-->̍̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5E00--><span style="color:#FE5E00"><!--/coloro-->̋̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6100--><span style="color:#FF6100"><!--/coloro-->͙̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro-->̩ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6800--><span style="color:#FF6800"><!--/coloro-->͔h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6B00--><span style="color:#FF6B00"><!--/coloro-->̊ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->̔̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7100--><span style="color:#FF7100"><!--/coloro-->̥̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7500--><span style="color:#FF7500"><!--/coloro-->̦̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7800--><span style="color:#FF7800"><!--/coloro-->̩a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7B00--><span style="color:#FF7B00"><!--/coloro-->̍͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7E00--><span style="color:#FF7E00"><!--/coloro-->̿ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8200--><span style="color:#FF8200"><!--/coloro-->̒ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8500--><span style="color:#FF8500"><!--/coloro-->͛s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8800--><span style="color:#FE8800"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8B00--><span style="color:#FF8B00"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->҉̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9200--><span style="color:#FF9200"><!--/coloro-->̯͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9500--><span style="color:#FF9500"><!--/coloro-->̤ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9800--><span style="color:#FF9800"><!--/coloro-->̐͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->̈́͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9F00--><span style="color:#FE9F00"><!--/coloro-->͛̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA200--><span style="color:#FFA200"><!--/coloro-->ͧ͢<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->͎ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA900--><span style="color:#FFA900"><!--/coloro-->̟̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAC00--><span style="color:#FFAC00"><!--/coloro-->͚m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEB000--><span style="color:#FEB000"><!--/coloro-->̽̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB300--><span style="color:#FFB300"><!--/coloro-->͑̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB600--><span style="color:#FFB600"><!--/coloro-->̫ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBA00--><span style="color:#FFBA00"><!--/coloro-->͚̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro-->̗͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC100--><span style="color:#FFC100"><!--/coloro-->oͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC500--><span style="color:#FFC500"><!--/coloro-->̢̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEC800--><span style="color:#FEC800"><!--/coloro-->̠͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCC00--><span style="color:#FFCC00"><!--/coloro-->̤͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD000--><span style="color:#FFD000"><!--/coloro-->r̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED300--><span style="color:#FED300"><!--/coloro-->ͬͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD700--><span style="color:#FFD700"><!--/coloro-->̄̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDB00--><span style="color:#FFDB00"><!--/coloro-->̶̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDF00--><span style="color:#FFDF00"><!--/coloro-->̹e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE300--><span style="color:#FFE300"><!--/coloro-->̱́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE700--><span style="color:#FFE700"><!--/coloro-->̜̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEB00--><span style="color:#FFEB00"><!--/coloro-->͚̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF000--><span style="color:#FEF000"><!--/coloro-->̳̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF400--><span style="color:#FFF400"><!--/coloro--> ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF800--><span style="color:#FFF800"><!--/coloro-->̷̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFD00--><span style="color:#FFFD00"><!--/coloro-->͔̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FCFF00--><span style="color:#FCFF00"><!--/coloro-->̼̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F7FE00--><span style="color:#F7FE00"><!--/coloro-->̹̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F3FF00--><span style="color:#F3FF00"><!--/coloro-->ì<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EFFE00--><span style="color:#EFFE00"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAFE00--><span style="color:#EAFE00"><!--/coloro-->͌ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E6FF00--><span style="color:#E6FF00"><!--/coloro-->͛͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E2FF00--><span style="color:#E2FF00"><!--/coloro-->͔̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEFF00--><span style="color:#DEFF00"><!--/coloro-->͚̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DAFF00--><span style="color:#DAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̘̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D6FE00--><span style="color:#D6FE00"><!--/coloro-->͓n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1FF00--><span style="color:#D1FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CDFF00--><span style="color:#CDFF00"><!--/coloro-->̡̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFE00--><span style="color:#CAFE00"><!--/coloro-->͚͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6FF00--><span style="color:#C6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̳̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2FF00--><span style="color:#C2FF00"><!--/coloro-->f͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEFF00--><span style="color:#BEFF00"><!--/coloro-->͏͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAFF00--><span style="color:#BAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̼̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6FF00--><span style="color:#B6FF00"><!--/coloro-->ö́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FF00--><span style="color:#B2FF00"><!--/coloro-->͓̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFF00--><span style="color:#AEFF00"><!--/coloro-->̯̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABFF00--><span style="color:#ABFF00"><!--/coloro-->̠r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7FF00--><span style="color:#A7FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3FF00--><span style="color:#A3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̆̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̊̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CFE00--><span style="color:#9CFE00"><!--/coloro-->͕̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98FF00--><span style="color:#98FF00"><!--/coloro-->̥͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94FF00--><span style="color:#94FF00"><!--/coloro-->͈̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90FF00--><span style="color:#90FF00"><!--/coloro-->͖m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89FF00--><span style="color:#89FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85FE00--><span style="color:#85FE00"><!--/coloro-->҉͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DFF00--><span style="color:#7DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̯̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AFF00--><span style="color:#7AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͉a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76FE00--><span style="color:#76FE00"><!--/coloro-->̩̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72FF00--><span style="color:#72FF00"><!--/coloro-->̣t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EFF00--><span style="color:#6EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͒͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AFF00--><span style="color:#6AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̒͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66FF00--><span style="color:#66FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62FF00--><span style="color:#62FF00"><!--/coloro-->͕̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̙i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AFF00--><span style="color:#5AFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro-->͂̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52FF00--><span style="color:#52FF00"><!--/coloro-->͚͟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̪̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFF00--><span style="color:#4AFF00"><!--/coloro-->oͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42FF00--><span style="color:#42FF00"><!--/coloro-->̉ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EFF00--><span style="color:#3EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̋̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39FE00--><span style="color:#39FE00"><!--/coloro-->̧̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FE00--><span style="color:#35FE00"><!--/coloro-->̱ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30FE00--><span style="color:#30FE00"><!--/coloro-->͍͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CFF00--><span style="color:#2CFF00"><!--/coloro-->̞̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27FF00--><span style="color:#27FF00"><!--/coloro-->n̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23FF00--><span style="color:#23FF00"><!--/coloro-->͊ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EFF00--><span style="color:#1EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19FF00--><span style="color:#19FF00"><!--/coloro-->̕.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14FF00--><span style="color:#14FF00"><!--/coloro-->̑̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10FF00--><span style="color:#10FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BFF00--><span style="color:#0BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͚ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

No!
i wont check your blog post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*goes and looks anyway*


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--coloro:#30E1A2--><span style="color:#30E1A2"><!--/coloro-->.͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1A5--><span style="color:#30E1A5"><!--/coloro-->̽ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0A7--><span style="color:#30E0A7"><!--/coloro-->̣.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1AA--><span style="color:#30E1AA"><!--/coloro-->ͪ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1AC--><span style="color:#30E1AC"><!--/coloro-->̈́̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1AF--><span style="color:#30E1AF"><!--/coloro-->̄̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0B2--><span style="color:#30E0B2"><!--/coloro-->̗͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0B4--><span style="color:#30E0B4"><!--/coloro-->̮.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1B7--><span style="color:#30E1B7"><!--/coloro-->̇̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1B9--><span style="color:#30E1B9"><!--/coloro-->͗ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1BC--><span style="color:#30E1BC"><!--/coloro-->̇ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1BE--><span style="color:#30E1BE"><!--/coloro-->̞̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1C1--><span style="color:#30E1C1"><!--/coloro-->̭̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1C4--><span style="color:#30E1C4"><!--/coloro-->ă<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0C6--><span style="color:#30E0C6"><!--/coloro-->͐͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1C9--><span style="color:#30E1C9"><!--/coloro-->͖n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0CC--><span style="color:#30E0CC"><!--/coloro-->ͭͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1CF--><span style="color:#30E1CF"><!--/coloro-->͙͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1D2--><span style="color:#30E1D2"><!--/coloro-->̠͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1D4--><span style="color:#30E1D4"><!--/coloro-->̼d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1D7--><span style="color:#30E1D7"><!--/coloro-->͋͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1DA--><span style="color:#30E1DA"><!--/coloro-->ͥͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1DD--><span style="color:#30E1DD"><!--/coloro-->͒̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1E0--><span style="color:#30E1E0"><!--/coloro-->̜ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30DEE1--><span style="color:#30DEE1"><!--/coloro-->̖ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30DBE0--><span style="color:#30DBE0"><!--/coloro-->͉n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D8E1--><span style="color:#30D8E1"><!--/coloro-->̖o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D5E0--><span style="color:#30D5E0"><!--/coloro-->͛ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D3E1--><span style="color:#30D3E1"><!--/coloro-->̗̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D0E1--><span style="color:#30D0E1"><!--/coloro-->̻͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30CDE1--><span style="color:#30CDE1"><!--/coloro-->̗̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30CBE0--><span style="color:#30CBE0"><!--/coloro-->̬̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C8E1--><span style="color:#30C8E1"><!--/coloro-->wͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C5E0--><span style="color:#30C5E0"><!--/coloro-->͆͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C3E1--><span style="color:#30C3E1"><!--/coloro-->͗ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C0E1--><span style="color:#30C0E1"><!--/coloro-->̖̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30BEE1--><span style="color:#30BEE1"><!--/coloro--> ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30BBE0--><span style="color:#30BBE0"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B9E1--><span style="color:#30B9E1"><!--/coloro-->̍ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B7E0--><span style="color:#30B7E0"><!--/coloro-->͖͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B4E0--><span style="color:#30B4E0"><!--/coloro-->ẗ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B2E0--><span style="color:#30B2E0"><!--/coloro-->͊h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B0E1--><span style="color:#30B0E1"><!--/coloro-->͆̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30ADE1--><span style="color:#30ADE1"><!--/coloro-->͐̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30ABE1--><span style="color:#30ABE1"><!--/coloro-->̞̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A9E1--><span style="color:#30A9E1"><!--/coloro-->̭͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A7E1--><span style="color:#30A7E1"><!--/coloro-->͓̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A4E1--><span style="color:#30A4E1"><!--/coloro-->̣̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A2E1--><span style="color:#30A2E1"><!--/coloro-->a͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A0E0--><span style="color:#30A0E0"><!--/coloro-->̱̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#309EE0--><span style="color:#309EE0"><!--/coloro-->͓̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#309CE1--><span style="color:#309CE1"><!--/coloro-->̝̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3099E1--><span style="color:#3099E1"><!--/coloro-->͓t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3097E1--><span style="color:#3097E1"><!--/coloro-->̗̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3095E1--><span style="color:#3095E1"><!--/coloro-->̼ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3093E1--><span style="color:#3093E1"><!--/coloro-->͙̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3091E1--><span style="color:#3091E1"><!--/coloro--> ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#308FE1--><span style="color:#308FE1"><!--/coloro-->̈̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#308DE1--><span style="color:#308DE1"><!--/coloro-->ͤͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#308BE0--><span style="color:#308BE0"><!--/coloro-->̦̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3088E1--><span style="color:#3088E1"><!--/coloro-->y̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3086E1--><span style="color:#3086E1"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3084E1--><span style="color:#3084E1"><!--/coloro-->̑̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3082E0--><span style="color:#3082E0"><!--/coloro-->̅̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3080E0--><span style="color:#3080E0"><!--/coloro-->̭͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#307EE1--><span style="color:#307EE1"><!--/coloro-->̜̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#307CE0--><span style="color:#307CE0"><!--/coloro-->͔o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3079E1--><span style="color:#3079E1"><!--/coloro-->̀̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3077E1--><span style="color:#3077E1"><!--/coloro-->̔̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3075E0--><span style="color:#3075E0"><!--/coloro-->̘u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3073E1--><span style="color:#3073E1"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3071E0--><span style="color:#3071E0"><!--/coloro-->ͦͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#306FE1--><span style="color:#306FE1"><!--/coloro-->ͨͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#306CE1--><span style="color:#306CE1"><!--/coloro-->͓ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#306AE1--><span style="color:#306AE1"><!--/coloro-->̻̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3068E1--><span style="color:#3068E1"><!--/coloro-->̲ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3066E1--><span style="color:#3066E1"><!--/coloro-->̈́h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3063E1--><span style="color:#3063E1"><!--/coloro-->̾̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3061E1--><span style="color:#3061E1"><!--/coloro-->̤ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#305FE1--><span style="color:#305FE1"><!--/coloro-->aͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#305CE1--><span style="color:#305CE1"><!--/coloro-->͐̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#305AE1--><span style="color:#305AE1"><!--/coloro-->͚̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3058E1--><span style="color:#3058E1"><!--/coloro-->̫̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3055E1--><span style="color:#3055E1"><!--/coloro-->̯v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3053E1--><span style="color:#3053E1"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3050E1--><span style="color:#3050E1"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#304EE1--><span style="color:#304EE1"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#304BE1--><span style="color:#304BE1"><!--/coloro-->̬̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3049E1--><span style="color:#3049E1"><!--/coloro-->͙e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3046E1--><span style="color:#3046E1"><!--/coloro-->̬̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3044E1--><span style="color:#3044E1"><!--/coloro-->̱ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3041E1--><span style="color:#3041E1"><!--/coloro-->̈́̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#303EE0--><span style="color:#303EE0"><!--/coloro-->̑̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#303BE1--><span style="color:#303BE1"><!--/coloro-->̇̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3039E1--><span style="color:#3039E1"><!--/coloro-->͍r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3036E1--><span style="color:#3036E1"><!--/coloro-->̐͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3033E1--><span style="color:#3033E1"><!--/coloro-->̂ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3030E1--><span style="color:#3030E1"><!--/coloro-->͕͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3330E1--><span style="color:#3330E1"><!--/coloro-->̼͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3630E1--><span style="color:#3630E1"><!--/coloro-->e͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3930E1--><span style="color:#3930E1"><!--/coloro-->͎͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C30E1--><span style="color:#3C30E1"><!--/coloro-->̳̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F30E1--><span style="color:#3F30E1"><!--/coloro-->̳̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4130E1--><span style="color:#4130E1"><!--/coloro-->a̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4430E1--><span style="color:#4430E1"><!--/coloro-->̐̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4730E1--><span style="color:#4730E1"><!--/coloro-->̋̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A30E1--><span style="color:#4A30E1"><!--/coloro-->dͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C30E1--><span style="color:#4C30E1"><!--/coloro-->̇͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F30E1--><span style="color:#4F30E1"><!--/coloro-->͌ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5230E1--><span style="color:#5230E1"><!--/coloro-->̦ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5430E1--><span style="color:#5430E1"><!--/coloro-->͎̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5730E1--><span style="color:#5730E1"><!--/coloro--> ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A30E1--><span style="color:#5A30E1"><!--/coloro-->̔͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C30E1--><span style="color:#5C30E1"><!--/coloro-->̾̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F30E1--><span style="color:#5F30E1"><!--/coloro-->̯i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6130E1--><span style="color:#6130E1"><!--/coloro-->͉̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6430E1--><span style="color:#6430E1"><!--/coloro-->̯͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6630E1--><span style="color:#6630E1"><!--/coloro-->t̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6930E1--><span style="color:#6930E1"><!--/coloro-->̄̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B30E1--><span style="color:#6B30E1"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E30E1--><span style="color:#6E30E1"><!--/coloro-->̲̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7030E1--><span style="color:#7030E1"><!--/coloro-->͉̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7330E0--><span style="color:#7330E0"><!--/coloro-->̺̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7530E1--><span style="color:#7530E1"><!--/coloro-->,̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7830E1--><span style="color:#7830E1"><!--/coloro-->̽͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A30E1--><span style="color:#7A30E1"><!--/coloro-->̘͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D30E1--><span style="color:#7D30E1"><!--/coloro-->͉̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F30E1--><span style="color:#7F30E1"><!--/coloro-->̣̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8230E1--><span style="color:#8230E1"><!--/coloro--> ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8430E1--><span style="color:#8430E1"><!--/coloro-->̬̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8730E1--><span style="color:#8730E1"><!--/coloro-->I̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8930E1--><span style="color:#8930E1"><!--/coloro-->̍̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C30E0--><span style="color:#8C30E0"><!--/coloro-->̅͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E30E0--><span style="color:#8E30E0"><!--/coloro-->̘͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9130E1--><span style="color:#9130E1"><!--/coloro-->͎ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9330E0--><span style="color:#9330E0"><!--/coloro--> ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9630E1--><span style="color:#9630E1"><!--/coloro-->̄ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9830E1--><span style="color:#9830E1"><!--/coloro-->͊̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B30E1--><span style="color:#9B30E1"><!--/coloro-->ͤc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E30E1--><span style="color:#9E30E1"><!--/coloro-->̋̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A030E1--><span style="color:#A030E1"><!--/coloro-->̇̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A330E1--><span style="color:#A330E1"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A530E1--><span style="color:#A530E1"><!--/coloro-->̘ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A830E0--><span style="color:#A830E0"><!--/coloro-->̻̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB30E0--><span style="color:#AB30E0"><!--/coloro-->̹̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE30E1--><span style="color:#AE30E1"><!--/coloro-->a͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B030E1--><span style="color:#B030E1"><!--/coloro-->͙̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B330E0--><span style="color:#B330E0"><!--/coloro-->n̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B630E1--><span style="color:#B630E1"><!--/coloro-->̒̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B930E1--><span style="color:#B930E1"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC30E1--><span style="color:#BC30E1"><!--/coloro-->̯̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BF30E1--><span style="color:#BF30E1"><!--/coloro-->͉ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C230E0--><span style="color:#C230E0"><!--/coloro-->̯͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C530E1--><span style="color:#C530E1"><!--/coloro-->'̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C830E1--><span style="color:#C830E1"><!--/coloro-->̘̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB30E1--><span style="color:#CB30E1"><!--/coloro-->̻͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CE30E0--><span style="color:#CE30E0"><!--/coloro-->̝̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D130E1--><span style="color:#D130E1"><!--/coloro-->̞t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D430E1--><span style="color:#D430E1"><!--/coloro-->ͅ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D830E1--><span style="color:#D830E1"><!--/coloro-->̈́̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB30E1--><span style="color:#DB30E1"><!--/coloro-->͌͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE30E1--><span style="color:#DE30E1"><!--/coloro-->ͭͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130DF--><span style="color:#E130DF"><!--/coloro-->̦̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130DC--><span style="color:#E130DC"><!--/coloro-->̲̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130D8--><span style="color:#E130D8"><!--/coloro-->h̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130D5--><span style="color:#E130D5"><!--/coloro-->̲̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130D2--><span style="color:#E130D2"><!--/coloro-->̲e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E030CE--><span style="color:#E030CE"><!--/coloro-->̿ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130CB--><span style="color:#E130CB"><!--/coloro-->̑͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130C8--><span style="color:#E130C8"><!--/coloro-->͎ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130C5--><span style="color:#E130C5"><!--/coloro-->l̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130C2--><span style="color:#E130C2"><!--/coloro-->͔͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130BF--><span style="color:#E130BF"><!--/coloro-->̞͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130BC--><span style="color:#E130BC"><!--/coloro-->̮͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B9--><span style="color:#E130B9"><!--/coloro-->̙p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B7--><span style="color:#E130B7"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B4--><span style="color:#E130B4"><!--/coloro-->ͪ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B1--><span style="color:#E130B1"><!--/coloro-->̯̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130AE--><span style="color:#E130AE"><!--/coloro-->b̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130AB--><span style="color:#E130AB"><!--/coloro-->̍͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130A9--><span style="color:#E130A9"><!--/coloro-->͖̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130A6--><span style="color:#E130A6"><!--/coloro-->̪͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E030A3--><span style="color:#E030A3"><!--/coloro-->u͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130A1--><span style="color:#E130A1"><!--/coloro-->͍ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0309E--><span style="color:#E0309E"><!--/coloro-->t͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1309B--><span style="color:#E1309B"><!--/coloro-->ͦͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13099--><span style="color:#E13099"><!--/coloro-->̰̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13096--><span style="color:#E13096"><!--/coloro-->̣͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13094--><span style="color:#E13094"><!--/coloro--> ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03091--><span style="color:#E03091"><!--/coloro-->̔͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1308F--><span style="color:#E1308F"><!--/coloro-->́̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0308C--><span style="color:#E0308C"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1308A--><span style="color:#E1308A"><!--/coloro-->̱ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13087--><span style="color:#E13087"><!--/coloro-->̳̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13085--><span style="color:#E13085"><!--/coloro-->s̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13082--><span style="color:#E13082"><!--/coloro-->͌̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13080--><span style="color:#E13080"><!--/coloro-->͆̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1307D--><span style="color:#E1307D"><!--/coloro-->̌ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1307B--><span style="color:#E1307B"><!--/coloro-->̼̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13078--><span style="color:#E13078"><!--/coloro-->̳͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13076--><span style="color:#E13076"><!--/coloro-->͎̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13073--><span style="color:#E13073"><!--/coloro-->e̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13071--><span style="color:#E13071"><!--/coloro-->̍́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0306E--><span style="color:#E0306E"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1306C--><span style="color:#E1306C"><!--/coloro-->̝͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13069--><span style="color:#E13069"><!--/coloro-->͍̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13067--><span style="color:#E13067"><!--/coloro-->n̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13064--><span style="color:#E13064"><!--/coloro-->̹̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13062--><span style="color:#E13062"><!--/coloro-->sͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1305F--><span style="color:#E1305F"><!--/coloro-->͐͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1305D--><span style="color:#E1305D"><!--/coloro-->̓͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1305A--><span style="color:#E1305A"><!--/coloro-->̉̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13057--><span style="color:#E13057"><!--/coloro-->̥ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13055--><span style="color:#E13055"><!--/coloro-->͔͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13052--><span style="color:#E13052"><!--/coloro-->̼͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13050--><span style="color:#E13050"><!--/coloro-->̞e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1304D--><span style="color:#E1304D"><!--/coloro-->̞ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1304A--><span style="color:#E1304A"><!--/coloro--> ͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03048--><span style="color:#E03048"><!--/coloro-->̪a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03045--><span style="color:#E03045"><!--/coloro-->̅ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03042--><span style="color:#E03042"><!--/coloro-->͂̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1303F--><span style="color:#E1303F"><!--/coloro-->̄̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1303C--><span style="color:#E1303C"><!--/coloro-->̞ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1303A--><span style="color:#E1303A"><!--/coloro--> ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03037--><span style="color:#E03037"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13034--><span style="color:#E13034"><!--/coloro-->̫͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13031--><span style="color:#E13031"><!--/coloro-->f̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13230--><span style="color:#E13230"><!--/coloro-->́ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03530--><span style="color:#E03530"><!--/coloro-->e͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13830--><span style="color:#E13830"><!--/coloro-->͑͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13B30--><span style="color:#E13B30"><!--/coloro-->̟̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13E30--><span style="color:#E13E30"><!--/coloro-->͚̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14030--><span style="color:#E14030"><!--/coloro-->̹̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14330--><span style="color:#E14330"><!--/coloro-->̰e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E04630--><span style="color:#E04630"><!--/coloro-->̄ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14830--><span style="color:#E14830"><!--/coloro-->̋̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E04B30--><span style="color:#E04B30"><!--/coloro-->̫̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14D30--><span style="color:#E14D30"><!--/coloro-->ĺ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15030--><span style="color:#E15030"><!--/coloro-->ͫ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15230--><span style="color:#E15230"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15530--><span style="color:#E15530"><!--/coloro-->̳͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15730--><span style="color:#E15730"><!--/coloro-->i͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15A30--><span style="color:#E15A30"><!--/coloro-->̐̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15C30--><span style="color:#E15C30"><!--/coloro-->͎͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15E30--><span style="color:#E15E30"><!--/coloro-->̲̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16130--><span style="color:#E16130"><!--/coloro-->nͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16330--><span style="color:#E16330"><!--/coloro-->̭̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E06530--><span style="color:#E06530"><!--/coloro-->̟g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16730--><span style="color:#E16730"><!--/coloro-->̿̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16A30--><span style="color:#E16A30"><!--/coloro--> ̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16C30--><span style="color:#E16C30"><!--/coloro-->̭̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E06E30--><span style="color:#E06E30"><!--/coloro-->͓̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17030--><span style="color:#E17030"><!--/coloro-->̘͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E07330--><span style="color:#E07330"><!--/coloro-->͎͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17530--><span style="color:#E17530"><!--/coloro-->oͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E07730--><span style="color:#E07730"><!--/coloro-->̾ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17930--><span style="color:#E17930"><!--/coloro-->͌f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E07B30--><span style="color:#E07B30"><!--/coloro-->̘͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17D30--><span style="color:#E17D30"><!--/coloro-->̳̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17F30--><span style="color:#E17F30"><!--/coloro-->͍̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E08230--><span style="color:#E08230"><!--/coloro--> ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18430--><span style="color:#E18430"><!--/coloro-->́ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E08630--><span style="color:#E08630"><!--/coloro-->͙̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E08830--><span style="color:#E08830"><!--/coloro-->̗̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18A30--><span style="color:#E18A30"><!--/coloro-->͖ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18C30--><span style="color:#E18C30"><!--/coloro-->g̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18E30--><span style="color:#E18E30"><!--/coloro-->̃̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19030--><span style="color:#E19030"><!--/coloro-->̅ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19330--><span style="color:#E19330"><!--/coloro-->͆͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19530--><span style="color:#E19530"><!--/coloro-->̟̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19730--><span style="color:#E19730"><!--/coloro-->̰ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19930--><span style="color:#E19930"><!--/coloro-->ù<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19B30--><span style="color:#E19B30"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19D30--><span style="color:#E19D30"><!--/coloro-->̌̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A030--><span style="color:#E1A030"><!--/coloro-->̜͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0A230--><span style="color:#E0A230"><!--/coloro-->i͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A430--><span style="color:#E1A430"><!--/coloro-->̋̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A630--><span style="color:#E1A630"><!--/coloro-->͚̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A830--><span style="color:#E1A830"><!--/coloro-->͔l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AB30--><span style="color:#E1AB30"><!--/coloro-->͌̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AD30--><span style="color:#E1AD30"><!--/coloro-->͒̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AF30--><span style="color:#E1AF30"><!--/coloro-->͋͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1B230--><span style="color:#E1B230"><!--/coloro-->͓t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1B430--><span style="color:#E1B430"><!--/coloro-->͗ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0B630--><span style="color:#E0B630"><!--/coloro-->̬̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1B930--><span style="color:#E1B930"><!--/coloro-->̝͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0BB30--><span style="color:#E0BB30"><!--/coloro-->̱̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1BD30--><span style="color:#E1BD30"><!--/coloro-->͍͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0C030--><span style="color:#E0C030"><!--/coloro--> ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1C230--><span style="color:#E1C230"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1C530--><span style="color:#E1C530"><!--/coloro-->͚̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1C730--><span style="color:#E1C730"><!--/coloro-->̬̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1CA30--><span style="color:#E1CA30"><!--/coloro-->i͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0CD30--><span style="color:#E0CD30"><!--/coloro-->͒̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0CF30--><span style="color:#E0CF30"><!--/coloro-->̜̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1D230--><span style="color:#E1D230"><!--/coloro-->n̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1D530--><span style="color:#E1D530"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1D830--><span style="color:#E1D830"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1DB30--><span style="color:#E1DB30"><!--/coloro-->̝̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1DD30--><span style="color:#E1DD30"><!--/coloro-->̻ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1E030--><span style="color:#E1E030"><!--/coloro-->̌̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEE130--><span style="color:#DEE130"><!--/coloro-->̐͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DBE130--><span style="color:#DBE130"><!--/coloro-->͚ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8E130--><span style="color:#D8E130"><!--/coloro-->͔̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D5E130--><span style="color:#D5E130"><!--/coloro-->y͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D2E130--><span style="color:#D2E130"><!--/coloro-->͉̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CFE130--><span style="color:#CFE130"><!--/coloro-->o̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CCE130--><span style="color:#CCE130"><!--/coloro-->̘̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAE130--><span style="color:#CAE130"><!--/coloro-->̝͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7E030--><span style="color:#C7E030"><!--/coloro-->͖͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4E130--><span style="color:#C4E130"><!--/coloro-->̠u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2E130--><span style="color:#C2E130"><!--/coloro-->̂̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFE130--><span style="color:#BFE130"><!--/coloro-->̀̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCE030--><span style="color:#BCE030"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAE130--><span style="color:#BAE130"><!--/coloro-->͚̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7E130--><span style="color:#B7E130"><!--/coloro-->,̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5E130--><span style="color:#B5E130"><!--/coloro-->͗ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2E130--><span style="color:#B2E130"><!--/coloro-->̳ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0E130--><span style="color:#B0E130"><!--/coloro-->̈̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADE130--><span style="color:#ADE130"><!--/coloro-->̖̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAE130--><span style="color:#AAE130"><!--/coloro-->̫̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8E130--><span style="color:#A8E130"><!--/coloro-->̹͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5E030--><span style="color:#A5E030"><!--/coloro-->͉a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3E130--><span style="color:#A3E130"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0E130--><span style="color:#A0E130"><!--/coloro-->ͥͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EE130--><span style="color:#9EE130"><!--/coloro-->͙̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BE030--><span style="color:#9BE030"><!--/coloro-->̘̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99E130--><span style="color:#99E130"><!--/coloro-->̦̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97E130--><span style="color:#97E130"><!--/coloro-->̳m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94E130--><span style="color:#94E130"><!--/coloro-->̰̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92E130--><span style="color:#92E130"><!--/coloro-->̮ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FE130--><span style="color:#8FE130"><!--/coloro-->̖̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DE130--><span style="color:#8DE130"><!--/coloro--> ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AE030--><span style="color:#8AE030"><!--/coloro-->ͧͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88E030--><span style="color:#88E030"><!--/coloro-->̈̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85E130--><span style="color:#85E130"><!--/coloro-->̜͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83E130--><span style="color:#83E130"><!--/coloro-->͍͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80E130--><span style="color:#80E130"><!--/coloro-->I̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DE130--><span style="color:#7DE130"><!--/coloro-->̎̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BE130--><span style="color:#7BE130"><!--/coloro-->̝ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78E130--><span style="color:#78E130"><!--/coloro-->͚͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76E130--><span style="color:#76E130"><!--/coloro-->͓ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73E130--><span style="color:#73E130"><!--/coloro-->͌ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71E130--><span style="color:#71E130"><!--/coloro-->̳̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EE030--><span style="color:#6EE030"><!--/coloro-->̘r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BE030--><span style="color:#6BE030"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69E130--><span style="color:#69E130"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66E130--><span style="color:#66E130"><!--/coloro-->͚̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63E130--><span style="color:#63E130"><!--/coloro-->͖i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60E030--><span style="color:#60E030"><!--/coloro-->ͣͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EE130--><span style="color:#5EE130"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BE130--><span style="color:#5BE130"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58E030--><span style="color:#58E030"><!--/coloro-->̽g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55E130--><span style="color:#55E130"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52E130--><span style="color:#52E130"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FE130--><span style="color:#4FE130"><!--/coloro-->͚̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CE130--><span style="color:#4CE130"><!--/coloro-->̖h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49E130--><span style="color:#49E130"><!--/coloro-->̽͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46E130--><span style="color:#46E130"><!--/coloro-->͍ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43E130--><span style="color:#43E130"><!--/coloro-->̼ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40E130--><span style="color:#40E130"><!--/coloro-->̱̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CE130--><span style="color:#3CE130"><!--/coloro-->͍t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39E130--><span style="color:#39E130"><!--/coloro-->̦?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36E130--><span style="color:#36E130"><!--/coloro-->̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887794:date=Sep 15 2011, 08:17 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 08:17 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887794"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#30E1A2--><span style="color:#30E1A2"><!--/coloro-->.͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1A5--><span style="color:#30E1A5"><!--/coloro-->̽ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0A7--><span style="color:#30E0A7"><!--/coloro-->̣.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1AA--><span style="color:#30E1AA"><!--/coloro-->ͪ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1AC--><span style="color:#30E1AC"><!--/coloro-->̈́̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1AF--><span style="color:#30E1AF"><!--/coloro-->̄̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0B2--><span style="color:#30E0B2"><!--/coloro-->̗͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0B4--><span style="color:#30E0B4"><!--/coloro-->̮.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1B7--><span style="color:#30E1B7"><!--/coloro-->̇̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1B9--><span style="color:#30E1B9"><!--/coloro-->͗ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1BC--><span style="color:#30E1BC"><!--/coloro-->̇ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1BE--><span style="color:#30E1BE"><!--/coloro-->̞̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1C1--><span style="color:#30E1C1"><!--/coloro-->̭̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1C4--><span style="color:#30E1C4"><!--/coloro-->ă<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0C6--><span style="color:#30E0C6"><!--/coloro-->͐͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1C9--><span style="color:#30E1C9"><!--/coloro-->͖n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E0CC--><span style="color:#30E0CC"><!--/coloro-->ͭͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1CF--><span style="color:#30E1CF"><!--/coloro-->͙͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1D2--><span style="color:#30E1D2"><!--/coloro-->̠͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1D4--><span style="color:#30E1D4"><!--/coloro-->̼d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1D7--><span style="color:#30E1D7"><!--/coloro-->͋͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1DA--><span style="color:#30E1DA"><!--/coloro-->ͥͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1DD--><span style="color:#30E1DD"><!--/coloro-->͒̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30E1E0--><span style="color:#30E1E0"><!--/coloro-->̜ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30DEE1--><span style="color:#30DEE1"><!--/coloro-->̖ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30DBE0--><span style="color:#30DBE0"><!--/coloro-->͉n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D8E1--><span style="color:#30D8E1"><!--/coloro-->̖o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D5E0--><span style="color:#30D5E0"><!--/coloro-->͛ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D3E1--><span style="color:#30D3E1"><!--/coloro-->̗̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30D0E1--><span style="color:#30D0E1"><!--/coloro-->̻͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30CDE1--><span style="color:#30CDE1"><!--/coloro-->̗̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30CBE0--><span style="color:#30CBE0"><!--/coloro-->̬̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C8E1--><span style="color:#30C8E1"><!--/coloro-->wͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C5E0--><span style="color:#30C5E0"><!--/coloro-->͆͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C3E1--><span style="color:#30C3E1"><!--/coloro-->͗ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C0E1--><span style="color:#30C0E1"><!--/coloro-->̖̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30BEE1--><span style="color:#30BEE1"><!--/coloro--> ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30BBE0--><span style="color:#30BBE0"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B9E1--><span style="color:#30B9E1"><!--/coloro-->̍ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B7E0--><span style="color:#30B7E0"><!--/coloro-->͖͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B4E0--><span style="color:#30B4E0"><!--/coloro-->ẗ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B2E0--><span style="color:#30B2E0"><!--/coloro-->͊h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30B0E1--><span style="color:#30B0E1"><!--/coloro-->͆̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30ADE1--><span style="color:#30ADE1"><!--/coloro-->͐̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30ABE1--><span style="color:#30ABE1"><!--/coloro-->̞̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A9E1--><span style="color:#30A9E1"><!--/coloro-->̭͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A7E1--><span style="color:#30A7E1"><!--/coloro-->͓̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A4E1--><span style="color:#30A4E1"><!--/coloro-->̣̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A2E1--><span style="color:#30A2E1"><!--/coloro-->a͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30A0E0--><span style="color:#30A0E0"><!--/coloro-->̱̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#309EE0--><span style="color:#309EE0"><!--/coloro-->͓̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#309CE1--><span style="color:#309CE1"><!--/coloro-->̝̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3099E1--><span style="color:#3099E1"><!--/coloro-->͓t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3097E1--><span style="color:#3097E1"><!--/coloro-->̗̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3095E1--><span style="color:#3095E1"><!--/coloro-->̼ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3093E1--><span style="color:#3093E1"><!--/coloro-->͙̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3091E1--><span style="color:#3091E1"><!--/coloro--> ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#308FE1--><span style="color:#308FE1"><!--/coloro-->̈̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#308DE1--><span style="color:#308DE1"><!--/coloro-->ͤͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#308BE0--><span style="color:#308BE0"><!--/coloro-->̦̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3088E1--><span style="color:#3088E1"><!--/coloro-->y̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3086E1--><span style="color:#3086E1"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3084E1--><span style="color:#3084E1"><!--/coloro-->̑̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3082E0--><span style="color:#3082E0"><!--/coloro-->̅̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3080E0--><span style="color:#3080E0"><!--/coloro-->̭͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#307EE1--><span style="color:#307EE1"><!--/coloro-->̜̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#307CE0--><span style="color:#307CE0"><!--/coloro-->͔o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3079E1--><span style="color:#3079E1"><!--/coloro-->̀̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3077E1--><span style="color:#3077E1"><!--/coloro-->̔̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3075E0--><span style="color:#3075E0"><!--/coloro-->̘u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3073E1--><span style="color:#3073E1"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3071E0--><span style="color:#3071E0"><!--/coloro-->ͦͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#306FE1--><span style="color:#306FE1"><!--/coloro-->ͨͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#306CE1--><span style="color:#306CE1"><!--/coloro-->͓ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#306AE1--><span style="color:#306AE1"><!--/coloro-->̻̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3068E1--><span style="color:#3068E1"><!--/coloro-->̲ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3066E1--><span style="color:#3066E1"><!--/coloro-->̈́h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3063E1--><span style="color:#3063E1"><!--/coloro-->̾̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3061E1--><span style="color:#3061E1"><!--/coloro-->̤ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#305FE1--><span style="color:#305FE1"><!--/coloro-->aͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#305CE1--><span style="color:#305CE1"><!--/coloro-->͐̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#305AE1--><span style="color:#305AE1"><!--/coloro-->͚̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3058E1--><span style="color:#3058E1"><!--/coloro-->̫̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3055E1--><span style="color:#3055E1"><!--/coloro-->̯v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3053E1--><span style="color:#3053E1"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3050E1--><span style="color:#3050E1"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#304EE1--><span style="color:#304EE1"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#304BE1--><span style="color:#304BE1"><!--/coloro-->̬̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3049E1--><span style="color:#3049E1"><!--/coloro-->͙e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3046E1--><span style="color:#3046E1"><!--/coloro-->̬̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3044E1--><span style="color:#3044E1"><!--/coloro-->̱ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3041E1--><span style="color:#3041E1"><!--/coloro-->̈́̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#303EE0--><span style="color:#303EE0"><!--/coloro-->̑̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#303BE1--><span style="color:#303BE1"><!--/coloro-->̇̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3039E1--><span style="color:#3039E1"><!--/coloro-->͍r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3036E1--><span style="color:#3036E1"><!--/coloro-->̐͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3033E1--><span style="color:#3033E1"><!--/coloro-->̂ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3030E1--><span style="color:#3030E1"><!--/coloro-->͕͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3330E1--><span style="color:#3330E1"><!--/coloro-->̼͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3630E1--><span style="color:#3630E1"><!--/coloro-->e͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3930E1--><span style="color:#3930E1"><!--/coloro-->͎͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C30E1--><span style="color:#3C30E1"><!--/coloro-->̳̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F30E1--><span style="color:#3F30E1"><!--/coloro-->̳̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4130E1--><span style="color:#4130E1"><!--/coloro-->a̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4430E1--><span style="color:#4430E1"><!--/coloro-->̐̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4730E1--><span style="color:#4730E1"><!--/coloro-->̋̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A30E1--><span style="color:#4A30E1"><!--/coloro-->dͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C30E1--><span style="color:#4C30E1"><!--/coloro-->̇͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F30E1--><span style="color:#4F30E1"><!--/coloro-->͌ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5230E1--><span style="color:#5230E1"><!--/coloro-->̦ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5430E1--><span style="color:#5430E1"><!--/coloro-->͎̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5730E1--><span style="color:#5730E1"><!--/coloro--> ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A30E1--><span style="color:#5A30E1"><!--/coloro-->̔͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C30E1--><span style="color:#5C30E1"><!--/coloro-->̾̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5F30E1--><span style="color:#5F30E1"><!--/coloro-->̯i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6130E1--><span style="color:#6130E1"><!--/coloro-->͉̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6430E1--><span style="color:#6430E1"><!--/coloro-->̯͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6630E1--><span style="color:#6630E1"><!--/coloro-->t̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6930E1--><span style="color:#6930E1"><!--/coloro-->̄̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B30E1--><span style="color:#6B30E1"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E30E1--><span style="color:#6E30E1"><!--/coloro-->̲̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7030E1--><span style="color:#7030E1"><!--/coloro-->͉̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7330E0--><span style="color:#7330E0"><!--/coloro-->̺̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7530E1--><span style="color:#7530E1"><!--/coloro-->,̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7830E1--><span style="color:#7830E1"><!--/coloro-->̽͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A30E1--><span style="color:#7A30E1"><!--/coloro-->̘͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D30E1--><span style="color:#7D30E1"><!--/coloro-->͉̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F30E1--><span style="color:#7F30E1"><!--/coloro-->̣̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8230E1--><span style="color:#8230E1"><!--/coloro--> ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8430E1--><span style="color:#8430E1"><!--/coloro-->̬̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8730E1--><span style="color:#8730E1"><!--/coloro-->I̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8930E1--><span style="color:#8930E1"><!--/coloro-->̍̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C30E0--><span style="color:#8C30E0"><!--/coloro-->̅͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E30E0--><span style="color:#8E30E0"><!--/coloro-->̘͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9130E1--><span style="color:#9130E1"><!--/coloro-->͎ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9330E0--><span style="color:#9330E0"><!--/coloro--> ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9630E1--><span style="color:#9630E1"><!--/coloro-->̄ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9830E1--><span style="color:#9830E1"><!--/coloro-->͊̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9B30E1--><span style="color:#9B30E1"><!--/coloro-->ͤc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E30E1--><span style="color:#9E30E1"><!--/coloro-->̋̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A030E1--><span style="color:#A030E1"><!--/coloro-->̇̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A330E1--><span style="color:#A330E1"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A530E1--><span style="color:#A530E1"><!--/coloro-->̘ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A830E0--><span style="color:#A830E0"><!--/coloro-->̻̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB30E0--><span style="color:#AB30E0"><!--/coloro-->̹̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE30E1--><span style="color:#AE30E1"><!--/coloro-->a͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B030E1--><span style="color:#B030E1"><!--/coloro-->͙̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B330E0--><span style="color:#B330E0"><!--/coloro-->n̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B630E1--><span style="color:#B630E1"><!--/coloro-->̒̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B930E1--><span style="color:#B930E1"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC30E1--><span style="color:#BC30E1"><!--/coloro-->̯̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BF30E1--><span style="color:#BF30E1"><!--/coloro-->͉ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C230E0--><span style="color:#C230E0"><!--/coloro-->̯͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C530E1--><span style="color:#C530E1"><!--/coloro-->'̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C830E1--><span style="color:#C830E1"><!--/coloro-->̘̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB30E1--><span style="color:#CB30E1"><!--/coloro-->̻͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CE30E0--><span style="color:#CE30E0"><!--/coloro-->̝̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D130E1--><span style="color:#D130E1"><!--/coloro-->̞t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D430E1--><span style="color:#D430E1"><!--/coloro-->ͅ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D830E1--><span style="color:#D830E1"><!--/coloro-->̈́̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DB30E1--><span style="color:#DB30E1"><!--/coloro-->͌͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DE30E1--><span style="color:#DE30E1"><!--/coloro-->ͭͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130DF--><span style="color:#E130DF"><!--/coloro-->̦̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130DC--><span style="color:#E130DC"><!--/coloro-->̲̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130D8--><span style="color:#E130D8"><!--/coloro-->h̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130D5--><span style="color:#E130D5"><!--/coloro-->̲̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130D2--><span style="color:#E130D2"><!--/coloro-->̲e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E030CE--><span style="color:#E030CE"><!--/coloro-->̿ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130CB--><span style="color:#E130CB"><!--/coloro-->̑͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130C8--><span style="color:#E130C8"><!--/coloro-->͎ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130C5--><span style="color:#E130C5"><!--/coloro-->l̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130C2--><span style="color:#E130C2"><!--/coloro-->͔͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130BF--><span style="color:#E130BF"><!--/coloro-->̞͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130BC--><span style="color:#E130BC"><!--/coloro-->̮͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B9--><span style="color:#E130B9"><!--/coloro-->̙p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B7--><span style="color:#E130B7"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B4--><span style="color:#E130B4"><!--/coloro-->ͪ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130B1--><span style="color:#E130B1"><!--/coloro-->̯̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130AE--><span style="color:#E130AE"><!--/coloro-->b̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130AB--><span style="color:#E130AB"><!--/coloro-->̍͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130A9--><span style="color:#E130A9"><!--/coloro-->͖̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130A6--><span style="color:#E130A6"><!--/coloro-->̪͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E030A3--><span style="color:#E030A3"><!--/coloro-->u͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E130A1--><span style="color:#E130A1"><!--/coloro-->͍ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0309E--><span style="color:#E0309E"><!--/coloro-->t͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1309B--><span style="color:#E1309B"><!--/coloro-->ͦͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13099--><span style="color:#E13099"><!--/coloro-->̰̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13096--><span style="color:#E13096"><!--/coloro-->̣͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13094--><span style="color:#E13094"><!--/coloro--> ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03091--><span style="color:#E03091"><!--/coloro-->̔͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1308F--><span style="color:#E1308F"><!--/coloro-->́̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0308C--><span style="color:#E0308C"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1308A--><span style="color:#E1308A"><!--/coloro-->̱ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13087--><span style="color:#E13087"><!--/coloro-->̳̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13085--><span style="color:#E13085"><!--/coloro-->s̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13082--><span style="color:#E13082"><!--/coloro-->͌̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13080--><span style="color:#E13080"><!--/coloro-->͆̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1307D--><span style="color:#E1307D"><!--/coloro-->̌ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1307B--><span style="color:#E1307B"><!--/coloro-->̼̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13078--><span style="color:#E13078"><!--/coloro-->̳͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13076--><span style="color:#E13076"><!--/coloro-->͎̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13073--><span style="color:#E13073"><!--/coloro-->e̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13071--><span style="color:#E13071"><!--/coloro-->̍́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0306E--><span style="color:#E0306E"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1306C--><span style="color:#E1306C"><!--/coloro-->̝͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13069--><span style="color:#E13069"><!--/coloro-->͍̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13067--><span style="color:#E13067"><!--/coloro-->n̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13064--><span style="color:#E13064"><!--/coloro-->̹̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13062--><span style="color:#E13062"><!--/coloro-->sͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1305F--><span style="color:#E1305F"><!--/coloro-->͐͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1305D--><span style="color:#E1305D"><!--/coloro-->̓͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1305A--><span style="color:#E1305A"><!--/coloro-->̉̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13057--><span style="color:#E13057"><!--/coloro-->̥ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13055--><span style="color:#E13055"><!--/coloro-->͔͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13052--><span style="color:#E13052"><!--/coloro-->̼͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13050--><span style="color:#E13050"><!--/coloro-->̞e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1304D--><span style="color:#E1304D"><!--/coloro-->̞ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1304A--><span style="color:#E1304A"><!--/coloro--> ͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03048--><span style="color:#E03048"><!--/coloro-->̪a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03045--><span style="color:#E03045"><!--/coloro-->̅ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03042--><span style="color:#E03042"><!--/coloro-->͂̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1303F--><span style="color:#E1303F"><!--/coloro-->̄̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1303C--><span style="color:#E1303C"><!--/coloro-->̞ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1303A--><span style="color:#E1303A"><!--/coloro--> ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03037--><span style="color:#E03037"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13034--><span style="color:#E13034"><!--/coloro-->̫͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13031--><span style="color:#E13031"><!--/coloro-->f̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13230--><span style="color:#E13230"><!--/coloro-->́ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E03530--><span style="color:#E03530"><!--/coloro-->e͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13830--><span style="color:#E13830"><!--/coloro-->͑͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13B30--><span style="color:#E13B30"><!--/coloro-->̟̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E13E30--><span style="color:#E13E30"><!--/coloro-->͚̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14030--><span style="color:#E14030"><!--/coloro-->̹̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14330--><span style="color:#E14330"><!--/coloro-->̰e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E04630--><span style="color:#E04630"><!--/coloro-->̄ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14830--><span style="color:#E14830"><!--/coloro-->̋̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E04B30--><span style="color:#E04B30"><!--/coloro-->̫̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E14D30--><span style="color:#E14D30"><!--/coloro-->ĺ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15030--><span style="color:#E15030"><!--/coloro-->ͫ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15230--><span style="color:#E15230"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15530--><span style="color:#E15530"><!--/coloro-->̳͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15730--><span style="color:#E15730"><!--/coloro-->i͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15A30--><span style="color:#E15A30"><!--/coloro-->̐̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15C30--><span style="color:#E15C30"><!--/coloro-->͎͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E15E30--><span style="color:#E15E30"><!--/coloro-->̲̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16130--><span style="color:#E16130"><!--/coloro-->nͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16330--><span style="color:#E16330"><!--/coloro-->̭̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E06530--><span style="color:#E06530"><!--/coloro-->̟g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16730--><span style="color:#E16730"><!--/coloro-->̿̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16A30--><span style="color:#E16A30"><!--/coloro--> ̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E16C30--><span style="color:#E16C30"><!--/coloro-->̭̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E06E30--><span style="color:#E06E30"><!--/coloro-->͓̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17030--><span style="color:#E17030"><!--/coloro-->̘͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E07330--><span style="color:#E07330"><!--/coloro-->͎͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17530--><span style="color:#E17530"><!--/coloro-->oͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E07730--><span style="color:#E07730"><!--/coloro-->̾ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17930--><span style="color:#E17930"><!--/coloro-->͌f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E07B30--><span style="color:#E07B30"><!--/coloro-->̘͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17D30--><span style="color:#E17D30"><!--/coloro-->̳̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E17F30--><span style="color:#E17F30"><!--/coloro-->͍̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E08230--><span style="color:#E08230"><!--/coloro--> ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18430--><span style="color:#E18430"><!--/coloro-->́ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E08630--><span style="color:#E08630"><!--/coloro-->͙̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E08830--><span style="color:#E08830"><!--/coloro-->̗̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18A30--><span style="color:#E18A30"><!--/coloro-->͖ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18C30--><span style="color:#E18C30"><!--/coloro-->g̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E18E30--><span style="color:#E18E30"><!--/coloro-->̃̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19030--><span style="color:#E19030"><!--/coloro-->̅ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19330--><span style="color:#E19330"><!--/coloro-->͆͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19530--><span style="color:#E19530"><!--/coloro-->̟̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19730--><span style="color:#E19730"><!--/coloro-->̰ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19930--><span style="color:#E19930"><!--/coloro-->ù<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19B30--><span style="color:#E19B30"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E19D30--><span style="color:#E19D30"><!--/coloro-->̌̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A030--><span style="color:#E1A030"><!--/coloro-->̜͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0A230--><span style="color:#E0A230"><!--/coloro-->i͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A430--><span style="color:#E1A430"><!--/coloro-->̋̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A630--><span style="color:#E1A630"><!--/coloro-->͚̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1A830--><span style="color:#E1A830"><!--/coloro-->͔l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AB30--><span style="color:#E1AB30"><!--/coloro-->͌̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AD30--><span style="color:#E1AD30"><!--/coloro-->͒̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1AF30--><span style="color:#E1AF30"><!--/coloro-->͋͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1B230--><span style="color:#E1B230"><!--/coloro-->͓t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1B430--><span style="color:#E1B430"><!--/coloro-->͗ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0B630--><span style="color:#E0B630"><!--/coloro-->̬̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1B930--><span style="color:#E1B930"><!--/coloro-->̝͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0BB30--><span style="color:#E0BB30"><!--/coloro-->̱̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1BD30--><span style="color:#E1BD30"><!--/coloro-->͍͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0C030--><span style="color:#E0C030"><!--/coloro--> ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1C230--><span style="color:#E1C230"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1C530--><span style="color:#E1C530"><!--/coloro-->͚̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1C730--><span style="color:#E1C730"><!--/coloro-->̬̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1CA30--><span style="color:#E1CA30"><!--/coloro-->i͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0CD30--><span style="color:#E0CD30"><!--/coloro-->͒̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E0CF30--><span style="color:#E0CF30"><!--/coloro-->̜̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1D230--><span style="color:#E1D230"><!--/coloro-->n̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1D530--><span style="color:#E1D530"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1D830--><span style="color:#E1D830"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1DB30--><span style="color:#E1DB30"><!--/coloro-->̝̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1DD30--><span style="color:#E1DD30"><!--/coloro-->̻ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1E030--><span style="color:#E1E030"><!--/coloro-->̌̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEE130--><span style="color:#DEE130"><!--/coloro-->̐͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DBE130--><span style="color:#DBE130"><!--/coloro-->͚ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D8E130--><span style="color:#D8E130"><!--/coloro-->͔̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D5E130--><span style="color:#D5E130"><!--/coloro-->y͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D2E130--><span style="color:#D2E130"><!--/coloro-->͉̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CFE130--><span style="color:#CFE130"><!--/coloro-->o̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CCE130--><span style="color:#CCE130"><!--/coloro-->̘̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAE130--><span style="color:#CAE130"><!--/coloro-->̝͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7E030--><span style="color:#C7E030"><!--/coloro-->͖͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4E130--><span style="color:#C4E130"><!--/coloro-->̠u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2E130--><span style="color:#C2E130"><!--/coloro-->̂̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFE130--><span style="color:#BFE130"><!--/coloro-->̀̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCE030--><span style="color:#BCE030"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BAE130--><span style="color:#BAE130"><!--/coloro-->͚̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7E130--><span style="color:#B7E130"><!--/coloro-->,̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B5E130--><span style="color:#B5E130"><!--/coloro-->͗ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2E130--><span style="color:#B2E130"><!--/coloro-->̳ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0E130--><span style="color:#B0E130"><!--/coloro-->̈̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADE130--><span style="color:#ADE130"><!--/coloro-->̖̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAE130--><span style="color:#AAE130"><!--/coloro-->̫̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8E130--><span style="color:#A8E130"><!--/coloro-->̹͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5E030--><span style="color:#A5E030"><!--/coloro-->͉a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3E130--><span style="color:#A3E130"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0E130--><span style="color:#A0E130"><!--/coloro-->ͥͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EE130--><span style="color:#9EE130"><!--/coloro-->͙̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BE030--><span style="color:#9BE030"><!--/coloro-->̘̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99E130--><span style="color:#99E130"><!--/coloro-->̦̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97E130--><span style="color:#97E130"><!--/coloro-->̳m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94E130--><span style="color:#94E130"><!--/coloro-->̰̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92E130--><span style="color:#92E130"><!--/coloro-->̮ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FE130--><span style="color:#8FE130"><!--/coloro-->̖̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DE130--><span style="color:#8DE130"><!--/coloro--> ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AE030--><span style="color:#8AE030"><!--/coloro-->ͧͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88E030--><span style="color:#88E030"><!--/coloro-->̈̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85E130--><span style="color:#85E130"><!--/coloro-->̜͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83E130--><span style="color:#83E130"><!--/coloro-->͍͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80E130--><span style="color:#80E130"><!--/coloro-->I̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DE130--><span style="color:#7DE130"><!--/coloro-->̎̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BE130--><span style="color:#7BE130"><!--/coloro-->̝ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78E130--><span style="color:#78E130"><!--/coloro-->͚͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76E130--><span style="color:#76E130"><!--/coloro-->͓ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73E130--><span style="color:#73E130"><!--/coloro-->͌ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71E130--><span style="color:#71E130"><!--/coloro-->̳̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EE030--><span style="color:#6EE030"><!--/coloro-->̘r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BE030--><span style="color:#6BE030"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69E130--><span style="color:#69E130"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66E130--><span style="color:#66E130"><!--/coloro-->͚̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63E130--><span style="color:#63E130"><!--/coloro-->͖i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#60E030--><span style="color:#60E030"><!--/coloro-->ͣͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EE130--><span style="color:#5EE130"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BE130--><span style="color:#5BE130"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58E030--><span style="color:#58E030"><!--/coloro-->̽g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55E130--><span style="color:#55E130"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52E130--><span style="color:#52E130"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FE130--><span style="color:#4FE130"><!--/coloro-->͚̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4CE130--><span style="color:#4CE130"><!--/coloro-->̖h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49E130--><span style="color:#49E130"><!--/coloro-->̽͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46E130--><span style="color:#46E130"><!--/coloro-->͍ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43E130--><span style="color:#43E130"><!--/coloro-->̼ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40E130--><span style="color:#40E130"><!--/coloro-->̱̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CE130--><span style="color:#3CE130"><!--/coloro-->͍t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39E130--><span style="color:#39E130"><!--/coloro-->̦?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36E130--><span style="color:#36E130"><!--/coloro-->̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
maybe... <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/dry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="dry.gif" />
(damn it's hard to decipher these. Is there a special method to it or something?)


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

H????i????????????g??????????h????l????????i????????????g????h???????????t?????????i???n?????g??? ???h??????????e?????????????l????????p???s????????.?????


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> ????i??????????????????????h?????l?????????i????????????g????h???????????t?????????i???n?????g??? ???h??????????e?????????????l????????p???s????????.?????


That's what I do though!


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Å<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEA9--><span style="color:#00FEA9"><!--/coloro-->̊̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEAC--><span style="color:#00FEAC"><!--/coloro-->̏̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB0--><span style="color:#00FFB0"><!--/coloro-->͚̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->̟l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->̀ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBC--><span style="color:#00FFBC"><!--/coloro-->̉͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEC0--><span style="color:#00FEC0"><!--/coloro-->͎̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->̗̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEC7--><span style="color:#00FEC7"><!--/coloro-->̖t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECB--><span style="color:#00FECB"><!--/coloro-->̜ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECF--><span style="color:#00FECF"><!--/coloro-->̫͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD3--><span style="color:#00FFD3"><!--/coloro-->͈͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->̲e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDB--><span style="color:#00FFDB"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDF--><span style="color:#00FFDF"><!--/coloro-->̲́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE8--><span style="color:#00FFE8"><!--/coloro-->͕͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEC--><span style="color:#00FFEC"><!--/coloro-->r̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEF0--><span style="color:#00FEF0"><!--/coloro-->̈͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF5--><span style="color:#00FFF5"><!--/coloro-->̇̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF9--><span style="color:#00FFF9"><!--/coloro-->n͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEFE--><span style="color:#00FEFE"><!--/coloro-->̺a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FBFF--><span style="color:#00FBFF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F6FF--><span style="color:#00F6FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F2FF--><span style="color:#00F2FF"><!--/coloro-->̲t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EEFF--><span style="color:#00EEFF"><!--/coloro-->̤͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EAFE--><span style="color:#00EAFE"><!--/coloro-->͔͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E6FF--><span style="color:#00E6FF"><!--/coloro-->̼e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro-->̃́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFF--><span style="color:#00DEFF"><!--/coloro-->̔̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFF--><span style="color:#00DAFF"><!--/coloro-->̥͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D6FF--><span style="color:#00D6FF"><!--/coloro-->̬l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D2FF--><span style="color:#00D2FF"><!--/coloro-->̓̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CEFF--><span style="color:#00CEFF"><!--/coloro-->͌̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FF--><span style="color:#00C7FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3FF--><span style="color:#00C3FF"><!--/coloro-->y͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0FF--><span style="color:#00C0FF"><!--/coloro-->͑ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCFF--><span style="color:#00BCFF"><!--/coloro-->̍̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9FF--><span style="color:#00B9FF"><!--/coloro-->,̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2FF--><span style="color:#00B2FF"><!--/coloro-->ͪ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFF--><span style="color:#00AEFF"><!--/coloro-->́̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABFF--><span style="color:#00ABFF"><!--/coloro-->̖͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->͇j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4FE--><span style="color:#00A4FE"><!--/coloro-->ͯͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1FF--><span style="color:#00A1FF"><!--/coloro-->͒̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EFF--><span style="color:#009EFF"><!--/coloro-->̦u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AFF--><span style="color:#009AFF"><!--/coloro-->̲s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097FF--><span style="color:#0097FF"><!--/coloro-->͊̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094FE--><span style="color:#0094FE"><!--/coloro-->̈̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091FF--><span style="color:#0091FF"><!--/coloro-->̍͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DFF--><span style="color:#008DFF"><!--/coloro-->̝͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AFF--><span style="color:#008AFF"><!--/coloro-->̳͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FE--><span style="color:#0087FE"><!--/coloro-->̹͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084FF--><span style="color:#0084FF"><!--/coloro-->t̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081FF--><span style="color:#0081FF"><!--/coloro-->̜ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AFF--><span style="color:#007AFF"><!--/coloro-->̏ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077FE--><span style="color:#0077FE"><!--/coloro-->͇̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074FF--><span style="color:#0074FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FF--><span style="color:#0071FF"><!--/coloro-->̆ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DFF--><span style="color:#006DFF"><!--/coloro-->͙̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AFF--><span style="color:#006AFF"><!--/coloro-->̳o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067FE--><span style="color:#0067FE"><!--/coloro-->̝ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064FE--><span style="color:#0064FE"><!--/coloro-->͉p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DFF--><span style="color:#005DFF"><!--/coloro-->͙͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AFF--><span style="color:#005AFF"><!--/coloro-->͈̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056FF--><span style="color:#0056FF"><!--/coloro-->͙y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053FF--><span style="color:#0053FF"><!--/coloro-->͊̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CFE--><span style="color:#004CFE"><!--/coloro-->̑͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FF--><span style="color:#0049FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042FF--><span style="color:#0042FF"><!--/coloro-->̘ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EFF--><span style="color:#003EFF"><!--/coloro-->͒́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BFF--><span style="color:#003BFF"><!--/coloro-->̋́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037FF--><span style="color:#0037FF"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033FF--><span style="color:#0033FF"><!--/coloro-->̯͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030FF--><span style="color:#0030FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->̟͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028FF--><span style="color:#0028FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FF--><span style="color:#0024FF"><!--/coloro-->͍͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020FF--><span style="color:#0020FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CFF--><span style="color:#001CFF"><!--/coloro-->͍̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->̙n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014FF--><span style="color:#0014FF"><!--/coloro-->͗̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010FF--><span style="color:#0010FF"><!--/coloro-->͓̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CFF--><span style="color:#000CFF"><!--/coloro-->̙͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008FF--><span style="color:#0008FF"><!--/coloro-->̮̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FE--><span style="color:#0003FE"><!--/coloro-->̩̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->d͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500FF--><span style="color:#0500FF"><!--/coloro-->͔ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900FF--><span style="color:#0900FF"><!--/coloro-->̽͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00FF--><span style="color:#0E00FF"><!--/coloro-->͇̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->̦̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600FE--><span style="color:#1600FE"><!--/coloro-->̹͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00FE--><span style="color:#1A00FE"><!--/coloro-->̩p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00FF--><span style="color:#1F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̪̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300FF--><span style="color:#2300FF"><!--/coloro-->͙̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700FF--><span style="color:#2700FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00FF--><span style="color:#2B00FF"><!--/coloro-->aͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00FF--><span style="color:#2F00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300FE--><span style="color:#3300FE"><!--/coloro-->̫̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700FE--><span style="color:#3700FE"><!--/coloro-->ś<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̳͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00FF--><span style="color:#3E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200FF--><span style="color:#4200FF"><!--/coloro-->͇ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600FF--><span style="color:#4600FF"><!--/coloro-->̩t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00FF--><span style="color:#4A00FF"><!--/coloro-->͖ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00FF--><span style="color:#4E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̣͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FF--><span style="color:#5200FF"><!--/coloro-->̦e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500FF--><span style="color:#5500FF"><!--/coloro-->ͧ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900FF--><span style="color:#5900FF"><!--/coloro-->̖i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̍̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100FF--><span style="color:#6100FF"><!--/coloro-->̄ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->̀͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FF--><span style="color:#6800FF"><!--/coloro-->̖ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FF--><span style="color:#6C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000FF--><span style="color:#7000FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->̰̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700FF--><span style="color:#7700FF"><!--/coloro-->t̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00FF--><span style="color:#7B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̂͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00FF--><span style="color:#7F00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200FE--><span style="color:#8200FE"><!--/coloro-->̤̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600FE--><span style="color:#8600FE"><!--/coloro--> ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FE--><span style="color:#8A00FE"><!--/coloro-->̀̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200FF--><span style="color:#9200FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9600FF--><span style="color:#9600FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FF--><span style="color:#9A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̻i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00FF--><span style="color:#9D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100FF--><span style="color:#A100FF"><!--/coloro-->͕n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500FF--><span style="color:#A500FF"><!--/coloro-->͗͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900FF--><span style="color:#A900FF"><!--/coloro-->͎ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00FF--><span style="color:#AD00FF"><!--/coloro-->͚͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200FF--><span style="color:#B200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600FE--><span style="color:#B600FE"><!--/coloro-->̈̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00FE--><span style="color:#BA00FE"><!--/coloro-->̌̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BE00FF--><span style="color:#BE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C200FF--><span style="color:#C200FF"><!--/coloro-->̗̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FE--><span style="color:#C700FE"><!--/coloro-->̠o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->̊̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D900FF--><span style="color:#D900FF"><!--/coloro-->̝ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DD00FE--><span style="color:#DD00FE"><!--/coloro-->̆̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E200FF--><span style="color:#E200FF"><!--/coloro-->̐̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E700FF--><span style="color:#E700FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EC00FF--><span style="color:#EC00FF"><!--/coloro-->͇̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F100FF--><span style="color:#F100FF"><!--/coloro-->t̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F600FF--><span style="color:#F600FF"><!--/coloro-->̜h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB00FF--><span style="color:#FB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FD--><span style="color:#FF00FD"><!--/coloro-->̪̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F8--><span style="color:#FF00F8"><!--/coloro-->e̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F3--><span style="color:#FF00F3"><!--/coloro-->͇̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EE--><span style="color:#FF00EE"><!--/coloro-->̮̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E9--><span style="color:#FF00E9"><!--/coloro-->̗̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E4--><span style="color:#FF00E4"><!--/coloro--> ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DF--><span style="color:#FF00DF"><!--/coloro-->̈́̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DA--><span style="color:#FF00DA"><!--/coloro-->̭͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D6--><span style="color:#FF00D6"><!--/coloro-->͕r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D1--><span style="color:#FF00D1"><!--/coloro-->̉͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CD--><span style="color:#FF00CD"><!--/coloro-->͉ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C8--><span style="color:#FE00C8"><!--/coloro-->̖͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C4--><span style="color:#FF00C4"><!--/coloro-->͍͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C0--><span style="color:#FE00C0"><!--/coloro-->͓e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BC--><span style="color:#FF00BC"><!--/coloro-->ͧͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B7--><span style="color:#FF00B7"><!--/coloro-->̈ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00B3--><span style="color:#FE00B3"><!--/coloro-->̳̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AF--><span style="color:#FF00AF"><!--/coloro-->͖͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AB--><span style="color:#FF00AB"><!--/coloro-->pͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A7--><span style="color:#FF00A7"><!--/coloro-->̊̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A3--><span style="color:#FF00A3"><!--/coloro-->̏ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009F--><span style="color:#FF009F"><!--/coloro-->͐ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009B--><span style="color:#FF009B"><!--/coloro-->̲̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro-->l̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0093--><span style="color:#FF0093"><!--/coloro-->̆̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0090--><span style="color:#FE0090"><!--/coloro-->̏ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008C--><span style="color:#FF008C"><!--/coloro-->̣ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->̹̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0084--><span style="color:#FF0084"><!--/coloro-->͕y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0080--><span style="color:#FE0080"><!--/coloro-->ͫͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007D--><span style="color:#FF007D"><!--/coloro-->͔͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0079--><span style="color:#FF0079"><!--/coloro-->͔ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0075--><span style="color:#FF0075"><!--/coloro-->͈ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0071--><span style="color:#FF0071"><!--/coloro-->̗ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006D--><span style="color:#FF006D"><!--/coloro-->̠̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006A--><span style="color:#FF006A"><!--/coloro-->̣͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0066--><span style="color:#FF0066"><!--/coloro-->̟̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0062--><span style="color:#FF0062"><!--/coloro-->bͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005E--><span style="color:#FF005E"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005B--><span style="color:#FF005B"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0057--><span style="color:#FF0057"><!--/coloro-->͑̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0053--><span style="color:#FF0053"><!--/coloro-->͕͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004F--><span style="color:#FF004F"><!--/coloro-->̥͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE004C--><span style="color:#FE004C"><!--/coloro-->͇͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0048--><span style="color:#FE0048"><!--/coloro-->o͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0044--><span style="color:#FF0044"><!--/coloro-->͚̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0040--><span style="color:#FE0040"><!--/coloro-->̝ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003C--><span style="color:#FF003C"><!--/coloro-->̦̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->x͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0034--><span style="color:#FF0034"><!--/coloro-->̝:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0030--><span style="color:#FF0030"><!--/coloro-->̂͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE002C--><span style="color:#FE002C"><!--/coloro-->̤̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0028--><span style="color:#FF0028"><!--/coloro-->͎̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0024--><span style="color:#FF0024"><!--/coloro-->̪͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0020--><span style="color:#FF0020"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001C--><span style="color:#FF001C"><!--/coloro--> ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0018--><span style="color:#FE0018"><!--/coloro-->̒̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0014--><span style="color:#FE0014"><!--/coloro-->̋̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE000F--><span style="color:#FE000F"><!--/coloro-->̬̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000B--><span style="color:#FF000B"><!--/coloro-->̲i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0007--><span style="color:#FF0007"><!--/coloro-->̈́̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0002--><span style="color:#FF0002"><!--/coloro-->͗̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0100--><span style="color:#FF0100"><!--/coloro-->͓ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0600--><span style="color:#FF0600"><!--/coloro-->̼͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0A00--><span style="color:#FF0A00"><!--/coloro-->̯͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0E00--><span style="color:#FE0E00"><!--/coloro-->̥̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1300--><span style="color:#FF1300"><!--/coloro-->t͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->͚̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1B00--><span style="color:#FE1B00"><!--/coloro-->'ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1F00--><span style="color:#FF1F00"><!--/coloro-->̠̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2300--><span style="color:#FF2300"><!--/coloro-->̺ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2700--><span style="color:#FE2700"><!--/coloro-->̤͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->̻s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->̪̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->̩̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3600--><span style="color:#FF3600"><!--/coloro-->̥̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3900--><span style="color:#FF3900"><!--/coloro-->̲̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro--> ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4000--><span style="color:#FE4000"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4400--><span style="color:#FE4400"><!--/coloro-->̓͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4700--><span style="color:#FF4700"><!--/coloro-->̩̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4B00--><span style="color:#FF4B00"><!--/coloro-->̟͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5200--><span style="color:#FE5200"><!--/coloro-->̟̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5500--><span style="color:#FF5500"><!--/coloro-->e̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->̭̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->ã<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5F00--><span style="color:#FF5F00"><!--/coloro-->̽̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6200--><span style="color:#FF6200"><!--/coloro-->̓ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6500--><span style="color:#FF6500"><!--/coloro-->͓̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6900--><span style="color:#FF6900"><!--/coloro-->̬s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6C00--><span style="color:#FF6C00"><!--/coloro-->͂ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->͑̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7200--><span style="color:#FF7200"><!--/coloro-->͉̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7600--><span style="color:#FE7600"><!--/coloro-->iͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7900--><span style="color:#FF7900"><!--/coloro-->̊͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->̓̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7F00--><span style="color:#FE7F00"><!--/coloro-->͚̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8200--><span style="color:#FF8200"><!--/coloro-->̪e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8600--><span style="color:#FF8600"><!--/coloro-->̖̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8900--><span style="color:#FF8900"><!--/coloro-->̖̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->̞͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->r̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->̓͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9600--><span style="color:#FF9600"><!--/coloro-->̣ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9900--><span style="color:#FF9900"><!--/coloro-->̐ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->͑ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA000--><span style="color:#FEA000"><!--/coloro-->̱̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro-->̘͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA600--><span style="color:#FEA600"><!--/coloro-->tͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEAA00--><span style="color:#FEAA00"><!--/coloro-->̄̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAD00--><span style="color:#FFAD00"><!--/coloro-->̠͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB000--><span style="color:#FFB000"><!--/coloro-->̻o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB400--><span style="color:#FFB400"><!--/coloro-->̔͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB700--><span style="color:#FFB700"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBB00--><span style="color:#FEBB00"><!--/coloro-->̼ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBE00--><span style="color:#FEBE00"><!--/coloro-->̌ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC200--><span style="color:#FFC200"><!--/coloro-->̱̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC500--><span style="color:#FFC500"><!--/coloro-->͔͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC900--><span style="color:#FFC900"><!--/coloro-->͖̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCD00--><span style="color:#FFCD00"><!--/coloro-->ȑ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED000--><span style="color:#FED000"><!--/coloro-->̒̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD400--><span style="color:#FFD400"><!--/coloro-->̪̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD800--><span style="color:#FFD800"><!--/coloro-->͕e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDC00--><span style="color:#FFDC00"><!--/coloro-->͒ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE000--><span style="color:#FFE000"><!--/coloro-->ͯͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE400--><span style="color:#FFE400"><!--/coloro-->̽͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE800--><span style="color:#FFE800"><!--/coloro-->͕̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEEC00--><span style="color:#FEEC00"><!--/coloro-->̹̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF000--><span style="color:#FFF000"><!--/coloro-->̯a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF500--><span style="color:#FFF500"><!--/coloro-->̿̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF900--><span style="color:#FEF900"><!--/coloro-->͛̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFD00--><span style="color:#FFFD00"><!--/coloro-->̇͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFF00--><span style="color:#FBFF00"><!--/coloro-->͚ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F7FF00--><span style="color:#F7FF00"><!--/coloro-->d̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EEFF00--><span style="color:#EEFF00"><!--/coloro-->̏̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAFF00--><span style="color:#EAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̤̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E5FF00--><span style="color:#E5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1FE00--><span style="color:#E1FE00"><!--/coloro-->̝ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDFF00--><span style="color:#DDFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D9FF00--><span style="color:#D9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̦̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D5FF00--><span style="color:#D5FF00"><!--/coloro-->͖̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1FF00--><span style="color:#D1FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CDFF00--><span style="color:#CDFF00"><!--/coloro-->iͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C9FF00--><span style="color:#C9FF00"><!--/coloro-->͐̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FF00--><span style="color:#C5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̂̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1FF00--><span style="color:#C1FF00"><!--/coloro-->̬͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFF00--><span style="color:#BDFF00"><!--/coloro-->̗̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9FF00--><span style="color:#B9FF00"><!--/coloro-->͈̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6FF00--><span style="color:#B6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̝n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FF00--><span style="color:#B2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFF00--><span style="color:#AEFF00"><!--/coloro-->͊̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAFE00--><span style="color:#AAFE00"><!--/coloro-->̓͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6FE00--><span style="color:#A6FE00"><!--/coloro-->̗ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3FF00--><span style="color:#A3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̍̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->͋̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BFF00--><span style="color:#9BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͋ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FF00--><span style="color:#97FF00"><!--/coloro-->̺͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94FE00--><span style="color:#94FE00"><!--/coloro-->͇̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90FF00--><span style="color:#90FF00"><!--/coloro-->b̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͂̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88FF00--><span style="color:#88FF00"><!--/coloro-->̠̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85FF00--><span style="color:#85FF00"><!--/coloro-->̩l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DFF00--><span style="color:#7DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̓͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79FE00--><span style="color:#79FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75FF00--><span style="color:#75FF00"><!--/coloro-->̮̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72FE00--><span style="color:#72FE00"><!--/coloro-->͖͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EFF00--><span style="color:#6EFF00"><!--/coloro-->aͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AFF00--><span style="color:#6AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͐̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66FF00--><span style="color:#66FF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62FE00--><span style="color:#62FE00"><!--/coloro-->̐͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̯̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AFF00--><span style="color:#5AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͈c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro-->͑̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52FF00--><span style="color:#52FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͆̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFF00--><span style="color:#4AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̰̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->͙̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42FF00--><span style="color:#42FF00"><!--/coloro-->̰̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DFF00--><span style="color:#3DFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39FF00--><span style="color:#39FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30FF00--><span style="color:#30FF00"><!--/coloro-->̔ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CFF00--><span style="color:#2CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͔͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27FF00--><span style="color:#27FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23FF00--><span style="color:#23FF00"><!--/coloro-->̺͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EFF00--><span style="color:#1EFF00"><!--/coloro-->.̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19FF00--><span style="color:#19FF00"><!--/coloro-->̹ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14FF00--><span style="color:#14FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10FF00--><span style="color:#10FF00"><!--/coloro-->͖̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AFF00--><span style="color:#0AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Meh, I find your text easy to read >_>;


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3887905:date=Sep 15 2011, 09:34 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 15 2011, 09:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3887905"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Å<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEA9--><span style="color:#00FEA9"><!--/coloro-->̊̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEAC--><span style="color:#00FEAC"><!--/coloro-->̏̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB0--><span style="color:#00FFB0"><!--/coloro-->͚̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->̟l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->̀ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBC--><span style="color:#00FFBC"><!--/coloro-->̉͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEC0--><span style="color:#00FEC0"><!--/coloro-->͎̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->̗̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEC7--><span style="color:#00FEC7"><!--/coloro-->̖t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECB--><span style="color:#00FECB"><!--/coloro-->̜ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FECF--><span style="color:#00FECF"><!--/coloro-->̫͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD3--><span style="color:#00FFD3"><!--/coloro-->͈͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD7--><span style="color:#00FFD7"><!--/coloro-->̲e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDB--><span style="color:#00FFDB"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDF--><span style="color:#00FFDF"><!--/coloro-->̲́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE4--><span style="color:#00FFE4"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE8--><span style="color:#00FFE8"><!--/coloro-->͕͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEC--><span style="color:#00FFEC"><!--/coloro-->r̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEF0--><span style="color:#00FEF0"><!--/coloro-->̈͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF5--><span style="color:#00FFF5"><!--/coloro-->̇̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF9--><span style="color:#00FFF9"><!--/coloro-->n͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEFE--><span style="color:#00FEFE"><!--/coloro-->̺a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FBFF--><span style="color:#00FBFF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F6FF--><span style="color:#00F6FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F2FF--><span style="color:#00F2FF"><!--/coloro-->̲t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EEFF--><span style="color:#00EEFF"><!--/coloro-->̤͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EAFE--><span style="color:#00EAFE"><!--/coloro-->͔͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E6FF--><span style="color:#00E6FF"><!--/coloro-->̼e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E2FF--><span style="color:#00E2FF"><!--/coloro-->̃́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFF--><span style="color:#00DEFF"><!--/coloro-->̔̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFF--><span style="color:#00DAFF"><!--/coloro-->̥͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D6FF--><span style="color:#00D6FF"><!--/coloro-->̬l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D2FF--><span style="color:#00D2FF"><!--/coloro-->̓̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CEFF--><span style="color:#00CEFF"><!--/coloro-->͌̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FF--><span style="color:#00C7FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C3FF--><span style="color:#00C3FF"><!--/coloro-->y͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0FF--><span style="color:#00C0FF"><!--/coloro-->͑ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BCFF--><span style="color:#00BCFF"><!--/coloro-->̍̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9FF--><span style="color:#00B9FF"><!--/coloro-->,̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2FF--><span style="color:#00B2FF"><!--/coloro-->ͪ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFF--><span style="color:#00AEFF"><!--/coloro-->́̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ABFF--><span style="color:#00ABFF"><!--/coloro-->̖͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->͇j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4FE--><span style="color:#00A4FE"><!--/coloro-->ͯͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1FF--><span style="color:#00A1FF"><!--/coloro-->͒̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EFF--><span style="color:#009EFF"><!--/coloro-->̦u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AFF--><span style="color:#009AFF"><!--/coloro-->̲s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097FF--><span style="color:#0097FF"><!--/coloro-->͊̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094FE--><span style="color:#0094FE"><!--/coloro-->̈̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091FF--><span style="color:#0091FF"><!--/coloro-->̍͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DFF--><span style="color:#008DFF"><!--/coloro-->̝͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AFF--><span style="color:#008AFF"><!--/coloro-->̳͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FE--><span style="color:#0087FE"><!--/coloro-->̹͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084FF--><span style="color:#0084FF"><!--/coloro-->t̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081FF--><span style="color:#0081FF"><!--/coloro-->̜ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFF--><span style="color:#007DFF"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AFF--><span style="color:#007AFF"><!--/coloro-->̏ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077FE--><span style="color:#0077FE"><!--/coloro-->͇̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074FF--><span style="color:#0074FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FF--><span style="color:#0071FF"><!--/coloro-->̆ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DFF--><span style="color:#006DFF"><!--/coloro-->͙̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AFF--><span style="color:#006AFF"><!--/coloro-->̳o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067FE--><span style="color:#0067FE"><!--/coloro-->̝ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064FE--><span style="color:#0064FE"><!--/coloro-->͉p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DFF--><span style="color:#005DFF"><!--/coloro-->͙͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AFF--><span style="color:#005AFF"><!--/coloro-->͈̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056FF--><span style="color:#0056FF"><!--/coloro-->͙y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053FF--><span style="color:#0053FF"><!--/coloro-->͊̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CFE--><span style="color:#004CFE"><!--/coloro-->̑͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FF--><span style="color:#0049FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042FF--><span style="color:#0042FF"><!--/coloro-->̘ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EFF--><span style="color:#003EFF"><!--/coloro-->͒́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BFF--><span style="color:#003BFF"><!--/coloro-->̋́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037FF--><span style="color:#0037FF"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033FF--><span style="color:#0033FF"><!--/coloro-->̯͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030FF--><span style="color:#0030FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->̟͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028FF--><span style="color:#0028FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅa<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FF--><span style="color:#0024FF"><!--/coloro-->͍͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020FF--><span style="color:#0020FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CFF--><span style="color:#001CFF"><!--/coloro-->͍̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->̙n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014FF--><span style="color:#0014FF"><!--/coloro-->͗̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010FF--><span style="color:#0010FF"><!--/coloro-->͓̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CFF--><span style="color:#000CFF"><!--/coloro-->̙͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008FF--><span style="color:#0008FF"><!--/coloro-->̮̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FE--><span style="color:#0003FE"><!--/coloro-->̩̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->d͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500FF--><span style="color:#0500FF"><!--/coloro-->͔ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900FF--><span style="color:#0900FF"><!--/coloro-->̽͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0E00FF--><span style="color:#0E00FF"><!--/coloro-->͇̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->̦̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600FE--><span style="color:#1600FE"><!--/coloro-->̹͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00FE--><span style="color:#1A00FE"><!--/coloro-->̩p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00FF--><span style="color:#1F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̪̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2300FF--><span style="color:#2300FF"><!--/coloro-->͙̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700FF--><span style="color:#2700FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B00FF--><span style="color:#2B00FF"><!--/coloro-->aͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00FF--><span style="color:#2F00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300FE--><span style="color:#3300FE"><!--/coloro-->̫̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700FE--><span style="color:#3700FE"><!--/coloro-->ś<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̳͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00FF--><span style="color:#3E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200FF--><span style="color:#4200FF"><!--/coloro-->͇ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600FF--><span style="color:#4600FF"><!--/coloro-->̩t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00FF--><span style="color:#4A00FF"><!--/coloro-->͖ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00FF--><span style="color:#4E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̣͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FF--><span style="color:#5200FF"><!--/coloro-->̦e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5500FF--><span style="color:#5500FF"><!--/coloro-->ͧ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900FF--><span style="color:#5900FF"><!--/coloro-->̖i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̍̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100FF--><span style="color:#6100FF"><!--/coloro-->̄ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6400FF--><span style="color:#6400FF"><!--/coloro-->̀͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FF--><span style="color:#6800FF"><!--/coloro-->̖ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FF--><span style="color:#6C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000FF--><span style="color:#7000FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->̰̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700FF--><span style="color:#7700FF"><!--/coloro-->t̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00FF--><span style="color:#7B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̂͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00FF--><span style="color:#7F00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200FE--><span style="color:#8200FE"><!--/coloro-->̤̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600FE--><span style="color:#8600FE"><!--/coloro--> ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FE--><span style="color:#8A00FE"><!--/coloro-->̀̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9200FF--><span style="color:#9200FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9600FF--><span style="color:#9600FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FF--><span style="color:#9A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̻i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00FF--><span style="color:#9D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100FF--><span style="color:#A100FF"><!--/coloro-->͕n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500FF--><span style="color:#A500FF"><!--/coloro-->͗͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900FF--><span style="color:#A900FF"><!--/coloro-->͎ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00FF--><span style="color:#AD00FF"><!--/coloro-->͚͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200FF--><span style="color:#B200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͅt<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600FE--><span style="color:#B600FE"><!--/coloro-->̈̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00FE--><span style="color:#BA00FE"><!--/coloro-->̌̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BE00FF--><span style="color:#BE00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C200FF--><span style="color:#C200FF"><!--/coloro-->̗̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FE--><span style="color:#C700FE"><!--/coloro-->̠o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CF00FF--><span style="color:#CF00FF"><!--/coloro-->̊̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D900FF--><span style="color:#D900FF"><!--/coloro-->̝ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DD00FE--><span style="color:#DD00FE"><!--/coloro-->̆̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E200FF--><span style="color:#E200FF"><!--/coloro-->̐̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E700FF--><span style="color:#E700FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EC00FF--><span style="color:#EC00FF"><!--/coloro-->͇̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F100FF--><span style="color:#F100FF"><!--/coloro-->t̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F600FF--><span style="color:#F600FF"><!--/coloro-->̜h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB00FF--><span style="color:#FB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FD--><span style="color:#FF00FD"><!--/coloro-->̪̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F8--><span style="color:#FF00F8"><!--/coloro-->e̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F3--><span style="color:#FF00F3"><!--/coloro-->͇̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EE--><span style="color:#FF00EE"><!--/coloro-->̮̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E9--><span style="color:#FF00E9"><!--/coloro-->̗̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E4--><span style="color:#FF00E4"><!--/coloro--> ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DF--><span style="color:#FF00DF"><!--/coloro-->̈́̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DA--><span style="color:#FF00DA"><!--/coloro-->̭͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D6--><span style="color:#FF00D6"><!--/coloro-->͕r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D1--><span style="color:#FF00D1"><!--/coloro-->̉͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CD--><span style="color:#FF00CD"><!--/coloro-->͉ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C8--><span style="color:#FE00C8"><!--/coloro-->̖͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C4--><span style="color:#FF00C4"><!--/coloro-->͍͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C0--><span style="color:#FE00C0"><!--/coloro-->͓e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BC--><span style="color:#FF00BC"><!--/coloro-->ͧͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B7--><span style="color:#FF00B7"><!--/coloro-->̈ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00B3--><span style="color:#FE00B3"><!--/coloro-->̳̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AF--><span style="color:#FF00AF"><!--/coloro-->͖͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AB--><span style="color:#FF00AB"><!--/coloro-->pͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A7--><span style="color:#FF00A7"><!--/coloro-->̊̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A3--><span style="color:#FF00A3"><!--/coloro-->̏ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009F--><span style="color:#FF009F"><!--/coloro-->͐ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009B--><span style="color:#FF009B"><!--/coloro-->̲̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro-->l̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0093--><span style="color:#FF0093"><!--/coloro-->̆̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0090--><span style="color:#FE0090"><!--/coloro-->̏ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008C--><span style="color:#FF008C"><!--/coloro-->̣ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->̹̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0084--><span style="color:#FF0084"><!--/coloro-->͕y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0080--><span style="color:#FE0080"><!--/coloro-->ͫͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007D--><span style="color:#FF007D"><!--/coloro-->͔͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0079--><span style="color:#FF0079"><!--/coloro-->͔ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0075--><span style="color:#FF0075"><!--/coloro-->͈ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0071--><span style="color:#FF0071"><!--/coloro-->̗ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006D--><span style="color:#FF006D"><!--/coloro-->̠̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006A--><span style="color:#FF006A"><!--/coloro-->̣͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0066--><span style="color:#FF0066"><!--/coloro-->̟̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0062--><span style="color:#FF0062"><!--/coloro-->bͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005E--><span style="color:#FF005E"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005B--><span style="color:#FF005B"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0057--><span style="color:#FF0057"><!--/coloro-->͑̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0053--><span style="color:#FF0053"><!--/coloro-->͕͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004F--><span style="color:#FF004F"><!--/coloro-->̥͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE004C--><span style="color:#FE004C"><!--/coloro-->͇͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0048--><span style="color:#FE0048"><!--/coloro-->o͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0044--><span style="color:#FF0044"><!--/coloro-->͚̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0040--><span style="color:#FE0040"><!--/coloro-->̝ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003C--><span style="color:#FF003C"><!--/coloro-->̦̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->x͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0034--><span style="color:#FF0034"><!--/coloro-->̝:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0030--><span style="color:#FF0030"><!--/coloro-->̂͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE002C--><span style="color:#FE002C"><!--/coloro-->̤̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0028--><span style="color:#FF0028"><!--/coloro-->͎̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0024--><span style="color:#FF0024"><!--/coloro-->̪͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0020--><span style="color:#FF0020"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001C--><span style="color:#FF001C"><!--/coloro--> ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0018--><span style="color:#FE0018"><!--/coloro-->̒̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0014--><span style="color:#FE0014"><!--/coloro-->̋̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE000F--><span style="color:#FE000F"><!--/coloro-->̬̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000B--><span style="color:#FF000B"><!--/coloro-->̲i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0007--><span style="color:#FF0007"><!--/coloro-->̈́̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0002--><span style="color:#FF0002"><!--/coloro-->͗̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0100--><span style="color:#FF0100"><!--/coloro-->͓ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0600--><span style="color:#FF0600"><!--/coloro-->̼͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0A00--><span style="color:#FF0A00"><!--/coloro-->̯͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0E00--><span style="color:#FE0E00"><!--/coloro-->̥̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1300--><span style="color:#FF1300"><!--/coloro-->t͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1700--><span style="color:#FF1700"><!--/coloro-->͚̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1B00--><span style="color:#FE1B00"><!--/coloro-->'ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1F00--><span style="color:#FF1F00"><!--/coloro-->̠̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2300--><span style="color:#FF2300"><!--/coloro-->̺ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2700--><span style="color:#FE2700"><!--/coloro-->̤͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->̻s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->̪̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3200--><span style="color:#FF3200"><!--/coloro-->̩̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3600--><span style="color:#FF3600"><!--/coloro-->̥̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3900--><span style="color:#FF3900"><!--/coloro-->̲̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro--> ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4000--><span style="color:#FE4000"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4400--><span style="color:#FE4400"><!--/coloro-->̓͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4700--><span style="color:#FF4700"><!--/coloro-->̩̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4B00--><span style="color:#FF4B00"><!--/coloro-->̟͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5200--><span style="color:#FE5200"><!--/coloro-->̟̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5500--><span style="color:#FF5500"><!--/coloro-->e̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->̭̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->ã<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5F00--><span style="color:#FF5F00"><!--/coloro-->̽̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6200--><span style="color:#FF6200"><!--/coloro-->̓ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6500--><span style="color:#FF6500"><!--/coloro-->͓̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6900--><span style="color:#FF6900"><!--/coloro-->̬s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6C00--><span style="color:#FF6C00"><!--/coloro-->͂ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->͑̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7200--><span style="color:#FF7200"><!--/coloro-->͉̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7600--><span style="color:#FE7600"><!--/coloro-->iͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7900--><span style="color:#FF7900"><!--/coloro-->̊͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->̓̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7F00--><span style="color:#FE7F00"><!--/coloro-->͚̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8200--><span style="color:#FF8200"><!--/coloro-->̪e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8600--><span style="color:#FF8600"><!--/coloro-->̖̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8900--><span style="color:#FF8900"><!--/coloro-->̖̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8C00--><span style="color:#FF8C00"><!--/coloro-->̞͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->r̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->̓͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9600--><span style="color:#FF9600"><!--/coloro-->̣ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9900--><span style="color:#FF9900"><!--/coloro-->̐ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9C00--><span style="color:#FE9C00"><!--/coloro-->͑ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA000--><span style="color:#FEA000"><!--/coloro-->̱̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA300--><span style="color:#FFA300"><!--/coloro-->̘͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA600--><span style="color:#FEA600"><!--/coloro-->tͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEAA00--><span style="color:#FEAA00"><!--/coloro-->̄̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAD00--><span style="color:#FFAD00"><!--/coloro-->̠͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB000--><span style="color:#FFB000"><!--/coloro-->̻o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB400--><span style="color:#FFB400"><!--/coloro-->̔͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB700--><span style="color:#FFB700"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBB00--><span style="color:#FEBB00"><!--/coloro-->̼ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBE00--><span style="color:#FEBE00"><!--/coloro-->̌ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC200--><span style="color:#FFC200"><!--/coloro-->̱̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC500--><span style="color:#FFC500"><!--/coloro-->͔͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC900--><span style="color:#FFC900"><!--/coloro-->͖̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCD00--><span style="color:#FFCD00"><!--/coloro-->ȑ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED000--><span style="color:#FED000"><!--/coloro-->̒̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD400--><span style="color:#FFD400"><!--/coloro-->̪̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD800--><span style="color:#FFD800"><!--/coloro-->͕e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDC00--><span style="color:#FFDC00"><!--/coloro-->͒ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE000--><span style="color:#FFE000"><!--/coloro-->ͯͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE400--><span style="color:#FFE400"><!--/coloro-->̽͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE800--><span style="color:#FFE800"><!--/coloro-->͕̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEEC00--><span style="color:#FEEC00"><!--/coloro-->̹̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF000--><span style="color:#FFF000"><!--/coloro-->̯a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF500--><span style="color:#FFF500"><!--/coloro-->̿̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF900--><span style="color:#FEF900"><!--/coloro-->͛̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFD00--><span style="color:#FFFD00"><!--/coloro-->̇͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FBFF00--><span style="color:#FBFF00"><!--/coloro-->͚ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F7FF00--><span style="color:#F7FF00"><!--/coloro-->d̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FF00--><span style="color:#F2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EEFF00--><span style="color:#EEFF00"><!--/coloro-->̏̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EAFF00--><span style="color:#EAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̤̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E5FF00--><span style="color:#E5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1FE00--><span style="color:#E1FE00"><!--/coloro-->̝ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDFF00--><span style="color:#DDFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D9FF00--><span style="color:#D9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̦̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D5FF00--><span style="color:#D5FF00"><!--/coloro-->͖̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1FF00--><span style="color:#D1FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CDFF00--><span style="color:#CDFF00"><!--/coloro-->iͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C9FF00--><span style="color:#C9FF00"><!--/coloro-->͐̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FF00--><span style="color:#C5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̂̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1FF00--><span style="color:#C1FF00"><!--/coloro-->̬͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFF00--><span style="color:#BDFF00"><!--/coloro-->̗̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9FF00--><span style="color:#B9FF00"><!--/coloro-->͈̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6FF00--><span style="color:#B6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̝n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FF00--><span style="color:#B2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFF00--><span style="color:#AEFF00"><!--/coloro-->͊̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAFE00--><span style="color:#AAFE00"><!--/coloro-->̓͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A6FE00--><span style="color:#A6FE00"><!--/coloro-->̗ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3FF00--><span style="color:#A3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̍̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->͋̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9BFF00--><span style="color:#9BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͋ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FF00--><span style="color:#97FF00"><!--/coloro-->̺͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94FE00--><span style="color:#94FE00"><!--/coloro-->͇̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90FF00--><span style="color:#90FF00"><!--/coloro-->b̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CFF00--><span style="color:#8CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͂̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88FF00--><span style="color:#88FF00"><!--/coloro-->̠̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85FF00--><span style="color:#85FF00"><!--/coloro-->̩l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#81FF00--><span style="color:#81FF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DFF00--><span style="color:#7DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̓͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79FE00--><span style="color:#79FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75FF00--><span style="color:#75FF00"><!--/coloro-->̮̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72FE00--><span style="color:#72FE00"><!--/coloro-->͖͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EFF00--><span style="color:#6EFF00"><!--/coloro-->aͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AFF00--><span style="color:#6AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͐̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66FF00--><span style="color:#66FF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62FE00--><span style="color:#62FE00"><!--/coloro-->̐͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̯̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AFF00--><span style="color:#5AFF00"><!--/coloro-->͈c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro-->͑̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52FF00--><span style="color:#52FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͆̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFF00--><span style="color:#4AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̰̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->͙̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42FF00--><span style="color:#42FF00"><!--/coloro-->̰̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3DFF00--><span style="color:#3DFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39FF00--><span style="color:#39FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30FF00--><span style="color:#30FF00"><!--/coloro-->̔ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CFF00--><span style="color:#2CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͔͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27FF00--><span style="color:#27FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23FF00--><span style="color:#23FF00"><!--/coloro-->̺͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EFF00--><span style="color:#1EFF00"><!--/coloro-->.̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#19FF00--><span style="color:#19FF00"><!--/coloro-->̹ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#14FF00--><span style="color:#14FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10FF00--><span style="color:#10FF00"><!--/coloro-->͖̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AFF00--><span style="color:#0AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Did you even try doing that? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/glare.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="glare.gif" />
It gets all messed up...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 16, 2011)

forgive me for my absence. 

i also have a life y'know....


----------



## Narayan (Sep 16, 2011)

still someday, this will be back.

not sure if it'll still be prinnies though.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2011)

one day.... one day...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2011)

So long as there are people
so long as there are souls
so long as there is wickedness in the world
there will be prinnies.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 16, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> So long as there are people
> so long as there are souls
> so long as there is wickedness in the world
> there will be prinnies.


And violence 

YAY VIOLENCE


----------



## Ace (Sep 16, 2011)

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->Tͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFA6--><span style="color:#00FFA6"><!--/coloro-->̄̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFA7--><span style="color:#00FFA7"><!--/coloro-->̞̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFA9--><span style="color:#00FFA9"><!--/coloro-->̪̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAA--><span style="color:#00FFAA"><!--/coloro-->̼̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAB--><span style="color:#00FFAB"><!--/coloro-->̪̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAC--><span style="color:#00FFAC"><!--/coloro-->o͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAE--><span style="color:#00FFAE"><!--/coloro-->̎́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAF--><span style="color:#00FFAF"><!--/coloro-->̍͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB0--><span style="color:#00FFB0"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB1--><span style="color:#00FFB1"><!--/coloro-->̘̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB3--><span style="color:#00FFB3"><!--/coloro-->̘̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB4--><span style="color:#00FFB4"><!--/coloro-->̭̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEB5--><span style="color:#00FEB5"><!--/coloro-->̘͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB6--><span style="color:#00FFB6"><!--/coloro-->̖ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB9--><span style="color:#00FFB9"><!--/coloro-->̈̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEBA--><span style="color:#00FEBA"><!--/coloro-->̊ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBB--><span style="color:#00FFBB"><!--/coloro-->̂ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBD--><span style="color:#00FFBD"><!--/coloro-->̞̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBE--><span style="color:#00FFBE"><!--/coloro-->̭i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFBF--><span style="color:#00FFBF"><!--/coloro-->̽ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC0--><span style="color:#00FFC0"><!--/coloro-->̞͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC2--><span style="color:#00FFC2"><!--/coloro-->͖̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC3--><span style="color:#00FFC3"><!--/coloro-->̯n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC4--><span style="color:#00FFC4"><!--/coloro-->͋̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC6--><span style="color:#00FFC6"><!--/coloro-->̬ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC7--><span style="color:#00FFC7"><!--/coloro-->̪̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC8--><span style="color:#00FFC8"><!--/coloro-->̘̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCA--><span style="color:#00FFCA"><!--/coloro-->͓v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->͗͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCC--><span style="color:#00FFCC"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCD--><span style="color:#00FFCD"><!--/coloro-->̮̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCF--><span style="color:#00FFCF"><!--/coloro-->̯̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD0--><span style="color:#00FFD0"><!--/coloro-->̤̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD1--><span style="color:#00FFD1"><!--/coloro-->̠̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD3--><span style="color:#00FFD3"><!--/coloro-->̲̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FED4--><span style="color:#00FED4"><!--/coloro-->o͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD5--><span style="color:#00FFD5"><!--/coloro-->̦̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FED7--><span style="color:#00FED7"><!--/coloro-->͉͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FED8--><span style="color:#00FED8"><!--/coloro-->̳̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FED9--><span style="color:#00FED9"><!--/coloro-->̬̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDB--><span style="color:#00FFDB"><!--/coloro-->k̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDC--><span style="color:#00FFDC"><!--/coloro-->̾̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDD--><span style="color:#00FFDD"><!--/coloro-->̝̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDF--><span style="color:#00FFDF"><!--/coloro-->̗̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE0--><span style="color:#00FFE0"><!--/coloro-->eͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE2--><span style="color:#00FFE2"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE3--><span style="color:#00FFE3"><!--/coloro-->̈̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEE4--><span style="color:#00FEE4"><!--/coloro-->̀͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE6--><span style="color:#00FFE6"><!--/coloro-->̩ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE7--><span style="color:#00FFE7"><!--/coloro-->̗̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFE8--><span style="color:#00FFE8"><!--/coloro-->̖̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEEA--><span style="color:#00FEEA"><!--/coloro-->͕ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEB--><span style="color:#00FFEB"><!--/coloro-->͒ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFED--><span style="color:#00FFED"><!--/coloro-->̾̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEE--><span style="color:#00FFEE"><!--/coloro-->͇̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF0--><span style="color:#00FFF0"><!--/coloro-->̻͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF1--><span style="color:#00FFF1"><!--/coloro-->̲t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF2--><span style="color:#00FFF2"><!--/coloro-->̊̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF5--><span style="color:#00FFF5"><!--/coloro-->̿̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF7--><span style="color:#00FFF7"><!--/coloro-->͙h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF8--><span style="color:#00FFF8"><!--/coloro-->̆͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFA--><span style="color:#00FFFA"><!--/coloro-->͓̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFB--><span style="color:#00FFFB"><!--/coloro-->̭̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFD--><span style="color:#00FFFD"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFFE--><span style="color:#00FFFE"><!--/coloro-->e̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FDFF--><span style="color:#00FDFF"><!--/coloro-->́ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FCFF--><span style="color:#00FCFF"><!--/coloro-->̿̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FAFF--><span style="color:#00FAFF"><!--/coloro-->̄ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F9FE--><span style="color:#00F9FE"><!--/coloro-->͗ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F8FF--><span style="color:#00F8FF"><!--/coloro-->̮̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F6FF--><span style="color:#00F6FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F5FF--><span style="color:#00F5FF"><!--/coloro-->͈̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FE--><span style="color:#00F3FE"><!--/coloro-->̘ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F2FF--><span style="color:#00F2FF"><!--/coloro-->̓̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F0FF--><span style="color:#00F0FF"><!--/coloro-->̽̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EFFF--><span style="color:#00EFFF"><!--/coloro-->̃̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EEFF--><span style="color:#00EEFF"><!--/coloro-->̯ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ECFF--><span style="color:#00ECFF"><!--/coloro-->̤̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EBFF--><span style="color:#00EBFF"><!--/coloro-->͚͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00EAFF--><span style="color:#00EAFF"><!--/coloro-->h͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E8FF--><span style="color:#00E8FF"><!--/coloro-->̏ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E7FE--><span style="color:#00E7FE"><!--/coloro-->͍ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E5FE--><span style="color:#00E5FE"><!--/coloro-->̭͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E4FE--><span style="color:#00E4FE"><!--/coloro-->̘̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E3FE--><span style="color:#00E3FE"><!--/coloro-->͕i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E1FF--><span style="color:#00E1FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E0FF--><span style="color:#00E0FF"><!--/coloro-->̂̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DFFE--><span style="color:#00DFFE"><!--/coloro-->̋̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFF--><span style="color:#00DEFF"><!--/coloro-->͂̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DCFE--><span style="color:#00DCFE"><!--/coloro-->̺̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DBFE--><span style="color:#00DBFE"><!--/coloro-->͇͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DAFF--><span style="color:#00DAFF"><!--/coloro-->̭v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D8FF--><span style="color:#00D8FF"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D7FF--><span style="color:#00D7FF"><!--/coloro-->̻̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D6FE--><span style="color:#00D6FE"><!--/coloro-->̺̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FF--><span style="color:#00D5FF"><!--/coloro-->̱̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D3FF--><span style="color:#00D3FF"><!--/coloro-->̬e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D2FF--><span style="color:#00D2FF"><!--/coloro-->̒̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D1FF--><span style="color:#00D1FF"><!--/coloro-->͖ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D0FF--><span style="color:#00D0FF"><!--/coloro-->̝̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CEFE--><span style="color:#00CEFE"><!--/coloro-->̫̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CDFF--><span style="color:#00CDFF"><!--/coloro-->-ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CCFE--><span style="color:#00CCFE"><!--/coloro-->͒͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro-->̑ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CAFF--><span style="color:#00CAFF"><!--/coloro-->̜ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8FF--><span style="color:#00C8FF"><!--/coloro-->̱̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C7FF--><span style="color:#00C7FF"><!--/coloro-->̙͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C6FF--><span style="color:#00C6FF"><!--/coloro-->̞̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C5FF--><span style="color:#00C5FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C4FE--><span style="color:#00C4FE"><!--/coloro-->mͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2FF--><span style="color:#00C2FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1FE--><span style="color:#00C1FE"><!--/coloro-->͚͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C0FF--><span style="color:#00C0FF"><!--/coloro-->̪̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BFFF--><span style="color:#00BFFF"><!--/coloro-->̹̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BEFF--><span style="color:#00BEFF"><!--/coloro-->̰̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BDFF--><span style="color:#00BDFF"><!--/coloro-->i̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BBFF--><span style="color:#00BBFF"><!--/coloro-->ͮͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFF--><span style="color:#00BAFF"><!--/coloro-->̈͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B9FF--><span style="color:#00B9FF"><!--/coloro-->͙n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B8FE--><span style="color:#00B8FE"><!--/coloro-->̒̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B7FE--><span style="color:#00B7FE"><!--/coloro-->̔ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B6FF--><span style="color:#00B6FF"><!--/coloro-->̓̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B5FF--><span style="color:#00B5FF"><!--/coloro-->͈͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3FF--><span style="color:#00B3FF"><!--/coloro-->̞͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B2FF--><span style="color:#00B2FF"><!--/coloro-->̬d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1FE--><span style="color:#00B1FE"><!--/coloro-->͋͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0FE--><span style="color:#00B0FE"><!--/coloro-->̉̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFFF--><span style="color:#00AFFF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AEFF--><span style="color:#00AEFF"><!--/coloro-->̦̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ADFF--><span style="color:#00ADFF"><!--/coloro-->̣̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACFE--><span style="color:#00ACFE"><!--/coloro-->̤̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AAFF--><span style="color:#00AAFF"><!--/coloro--> ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9FF--><span style="color:#00A9FF"><!--/coloro-->ͪͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A8FF--><span style="color:#00A8FF"><!--/coloro-->͍̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A7FF--><span style="color:#00A7FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6FE--><span style="color:#00A6FE"><!--/coloro-->̫ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A5FF--><span style="color:#00A5FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A4FF--><span style="color:#00A4FF"><!--/coloro-->̜r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A3FF--><span style="color:#00A3FF"><!--/coloro-->̆ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A2FE--><span style="color:#00A2FE"><!--/coloro-->̈́̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A1FF--><span style="color:#00A1FF"><!--/coloro-->͙͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FFF--><span style="color:#009FFF"><!--/coloro-->̙͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009EFF--><span style="color:#009EFF"><!--/coloro-->̩̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DFF--><span style="color:#009DFF"><!--/coloro-->͙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009CFE--><span style="color:#009CFE"><!--/coloro-->̜e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009BFE--><span style="color:#009BFE"><!--/coloro-->̇̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009AFF--><span style="color:#009AFF"><!--/coloro-->̅̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099FF--><span style="color:#0099FF"><!--/coloro-->̘̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097FE--><span style="color:#0097FE"><!--/coloro-->̺̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0096FF--><span style="color:#0096FF"><!--/coloro-->̩̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0095FF--><span style="color:#0095FF"><!--/coloro-->̗ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094FF--><span style="color:#0094FF"><!--/coloro-->p̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0093FE--><span style="color:#0093FE"><!--/coloro-->̭͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0091FE--><span style="color:#0091FE"><!--/coloro-->͈̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008FFF--><span style="color:#008FFF"><!--/coloro-->̻r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EFF--><span style="color:#008EFF"><!--/coloro-->͆̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DFF--><span style="color:#008DFF"><!--/coloro-->̇ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008CFF--><span style="color:#008CFF"><!--/coloro-->̈́̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008BFF--><span style="color:#008BFF"><!--/coloro-->̻̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008AFF--><span style="color:#008AFF"><!--/coloro-->e͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0089FE--><span style="color:#0089FE"><!--/coloro-->̈́̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088FF--><span style="color:#0088FF"><!--/coloro-->̌̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0087FE--><span style="color:#0087FE"><!--/coloro-->̏͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0086FE--><span style="color:#0086FE"><!--/coloro-->̜ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0085FE--><span style="color:#0085FE"><!--/coloro-->̩̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0084FF--><span style="color:#0084FF"><!--/coloro-->͉͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0083FF--><span style="color:#0083FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082FF--><span style="color:#0082FF"><!--/coloro-->̜s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080FF--><span style="color:#0080FF"><!--/coloro-->̿̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007FFE--><span style="color:#007FFE"><!--/coloro-->͖̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007EFE--><span style="color:#007EFE"><!--/coloro-->͖̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DFE--><span style="color:#007DFE"><!--/coloro-->̦ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007CFF--><span style="color:#007CFF"><!--/coloro-->̻̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007BFF--><span style="color:#007BFF"><!--/coloro-->͚e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007AFF--><span style="color:#007AFF"><!--/coloro-->̏ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0079FF--><span style="color:#0079FF"><!--/coloro-->̓̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078FF--><span style="color:#0078FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077FE--><span style="color:#0077FE"><!--/coloro-->̽͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0076FF--><span style="color:#0076FF"><!--/coloro-->̯͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0075FF--><span style="color:#0075FF"><!--/coloro-->̯͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0074FF--><span style="color:#0074FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0073FF--><span style="color:#0073FF"><!--/coloro-->͖n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072FE--><span style="color:#0072FE"><!--/coloro-->̆͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0071FF--><span style="color:#0071FF"><!--/coloro-->̂͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070FE--><span style="color:#0070FE"><!--/coloro-->̲ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EFF--><span style="color:#006EFF"><!--/coloro-->͙̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DFE--><span style="color:#006DFE"><!--/coloro-->͇̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CFF--><span style="color:#006CFF"><!--/coloro-->̻̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006BFF--><span style="color:#006BFF"><!--/coloro-->t̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006AFF--><span style="color:#006AFF"><!--/coloro-->͔̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0069FE--><span style="color:#0069FE"><!--/coloro-->̙̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068FF--><span style="color:#0068FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067FE--><span style="color:#0067FE"><!--/coloro-->͎̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0066FF--><span style="color:#0066FF"><!--/coloro-->̝i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0065FF--><span style="color:#0065FF"><!--/coloro-->͆̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0064FF--><span style="color:#0064FF"><!--/coloro-->ͪ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0063FF--><span style="color:#0063FF"><!--/coloro-->̏̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062FF--><span style="color:#0062FF"><!--/coloro-->̘̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0061FF--><span style="color:#0061FF"><!--/coloro-->n̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FFE--><span style="color:#005FFE"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005EFE--><span style="color:#005EFE"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DFF--><span style="color:#005DFF"><!--/coloro-->͔̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005CFF--><span style="color:#005CFF"><!--/coloro-->̹͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005BFF--><span style="color:#005BFF"><!--/coloro-->̫̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005AFF--><span style="color:#005AFF"><!--/coloro-->̙g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0059FF--><span style="color:#0059FF"><!--/coloro-->ͣͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->̊ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057FE--><span style="color:#0057FE"><!--/coloro-->̀̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0056FF--><span style="color:#0056FF"><!--/coloro-->̼ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0054FE--><span style="color:#0054FE"><!--/coloro-->̞ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0053FF--><span style="color:#0053FF"><!--/coloro-->͐̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052FF--><span style="color:#0052FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0051FE--><span style="color:#0051FE"><!--/coloro-->̦c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050FF--><span style="color:#0050FF"><!--/coloro-->̃̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FFF--><span style="color:#004FFF"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004EFF--><span style="color:#004EFF"><!--/coloro-->ͮͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004DFF--><span style="color:#004DFF"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CFF--><span style="color:#004CFF"><!--/coloro-->̞̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004AFF--><span style="color:#004AFF"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0049FF--><span style="color:#0049FF"><!--/coloro-->̰̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0048FF--><span style="color:#0048FF"><!--/coloro-->h̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047FF--><span style="color:#0047FF"><!--/coloro-->̈̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0046FE--><span style="color:#0046FE"><!--/coloro-->̙͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0045FF--><span style="color:#0045FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0044FF--><span style="color:#0044FF"><!--/coloro-->a̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042FF--><span style="color:#0042FF"><!--/coloro-->͌͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041FF--><span style="color:#0041FF"><!--/coloro-->̑ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0040FF--><span style="color:#0040FF"><!--/coloro-->̏͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003FFE--><span style="color:#003FFE"><!--/coloro-->̩͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EFF--><span style="color:#003EFF"><!--/coloro-->o̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003DFF--><span style="color:#003DFF"><!--/coloro-->͗͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003BFF--><span style="color:#003BFF"><!--/coloro-->̹́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003AFF--><span style="color:#003AFF"><!--/coloro-->͉͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0039FF--><span style="color:#0039FF"><!--/coloro-->̤̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0038FF--><span style="color:#0038FF"><!--/coloro-->̞s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0037FE--><span style="color:#0037FE"><!--/coloro-->͛ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035FF--><span style="color:#0035FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0034FF--><span style="color:#0034FF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033FF--><span style="color:#0033FF"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0032FF--><span style="color:#0032FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031FE--><span style="color:#0031FE"><!--/coloro-->͖̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002FFF--><span style="color:#002FFF"><!--/coloro-->͎̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002EFF--><span style="color:#002EFF"><!--/coloro-->͉.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002DFF--><span style="color:#002DFF"><!--/coloro-->͗̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->̎̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AFF--><span style="color:#002AFF"><!--/coloro-->̌͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0029FF--><span style="color:#0029FF"><!--/coloro-->̞͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0028FF--><span style="color:#0028FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0027FF--><span style="color:#0027FF"><!--/coloro-->̰̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0025FF--><span style="color:#0025FF"><!--/coloro-->
ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024FF--><span style="color:#0024FF"><!--/coloro-->͒̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0023FF--><span style="color:#0023FF"><!--/coloro-->͓̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022FF--><span style="color:#0022FF"><!--/coloro-->̙ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020FF--><span style="color:#0020FF"><!--/coloro-->̭͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001FFF--><span style="color:#001FFF"><!--/coloro-->̟̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EFE--><span style="color:#001EFE"><!--/coloro-->̩I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001CFF--><span style="color:#001CFF"><!--/coloro-->͋ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001BFF--><span style="color:#001BFF"><!--/coloro-->ͯͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001AFF--><span style="color:#001AFF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->̃̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017FF--><span style="color:#0017FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0016FE--><span style="color:#0016FE"><!--/coloro-->̥̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0014FF--><span style="color:#0014FF"><!--/coloro-->͈̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0013FF--><span style="color:#0013FF"><!--/coloro-->nͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0011FE--><span style="color:#0011FE"><!--/coloro-->͌̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010FF--><span style="color:#0010FF"><!--/coloro-->̏͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000FFF--><span style="color:#000FFF"><!--/coloro-->̞̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000DFF--><span style="color:#000DFF"><!--/coloro-->̣v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000CFF--><span style="color:#000CFF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AFE--><span style="color:#000AFE"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0009FF--><span style="color:#0009FF"><!--/coloro-->̩ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0008FF--><span style="color:#0008FF"><!--/coloro-->͚̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0006FF--><span style="color:#0006FF"><!--/coloro-->͎o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0005FF--><span style="color:#0005FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FF--><span style="color:#0003FF"><!--/coloro-->̥͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002FF--><span style="color:#0002FF"><!--/coloro-->̯̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->̤k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0200FF--><span style="color:#0200FF"><!--/coloro-->͗ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0300FF--><span style="color:#0300FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0500FE--><span style="color:#0500FE"><!--/coloro-->͐̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600FF--><span style="color:#0600FF"><!--/coloro-->̳̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0800FF--><span style="color:#0800FF"><!--/coloro-->i̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900FF--><span style="color:#0900FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0A00FF--><span style="color:#0A00FF"><!--/coloro-->͐̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00FF--><span style="color:#0C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̗̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0D00FF--><span style="color:#0D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̤n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0F00FF--><span style="color:#0F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̄͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1000FF--><span style="color:#1000FF"><!--/coloro-->̅ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300FF--><span style="color:#1300FF"><!--/coloro-->̻͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1400FF--><span style="color:#1400FF"><!--/coloro-->̯̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1600FF--><span style="color:#1600FF"><!--/coloro-->͇g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1700FF--><span style="color:#1700FF"><!--/coloro-->̂ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900FF--><span style="color:#1900FF"><!--/coloro-->͂ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00FF--><span style="color:#1A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1B00FF--><span style="color:#1B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̍͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1D00FE--><span style="color:#1D00FE"><!--/coloro-->͔͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1E00FF--><span style="color:#1E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̰͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1F00FF--><span style="color:#1F00FF"><!--/coloro--> ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2100FE--><span style="color:#2100FE"><!--/coloro-->͑̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2200FF--><span style="color:#2200FF"><!--/coloro-->͑̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400FF--><span style="color:#2400FF"><!--/coloro-->ͯ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2500FF--><span style="color:#2500FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600FE--><span style="color:#2600FE"><!--/coloro-->̫̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2800FF--><span style="color:#2800FF"><!--/coloro-->͍̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2900FF--><span style="color:#2900FF"><!--/coloro-->̻t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2A00FF--><span style="color:#2A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̹͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00FF--><span style="color:#2C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̻̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2D00FF--><span style="color:#2D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̳͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00FF--><span style="color:#2E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̹̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2F00FE--><span style="color:#2F00FE"><!--/coloro-->hͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3100FF--><span style="color:#3100FF"><!--/coloro-->̂͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3200FF--><span style="color:#3200FF"><!--/coloro-->̻ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3300FF--><span style="color:#3300FF"><!--/coloro-->̖͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3500FF--><span style="color:#3500FF"><!--/coloro-->͕e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3600FF--><span style="color:#3600FF"><!--/coloro-->͑̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3700FE--><span style="color:#3700FE"><!--/coloro-->̣͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3900FE--><span style="color:#3900FE"><!--/coloro-->̯̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00FF--><span style="color:#3A00FF"><!--/coloro-->͚̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3B00FF--><span style="color:#3B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C00FE--><span style="color:#3C00FE"><!--/coloro--> ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00FE--><span style="color:#3E00FE"><!--/coloro-->̑͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3F00FF--><span style="color:#3F00FF"><!--/coloro-->͕̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4000FF--><span style="color:#4000FF"><!--/coloro-->f̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4200FF--><span style="color:#4200FF"><!--/coloro-->̅̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4300FF--><span style="color:#4300FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro-->̥̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4500FF--><span style="color:#4500FF"><!--/coloro-->͉͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700FF--><span style="color:#4700FF"><!--/coloro-->̰e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4800FE--><span style="color:#4800FE"><!--/coloro-->ͮͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4900FF--><span style="color:#4900FF"><!--/coloro-->͗̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A00FF--><span style="color:#4A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̘̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4C00FF--><span style="color:#4C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̜̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00FF--><span style="color:#4D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̰͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4E00FE--><span style="color:#4E00FE"><!--/coloro-->̯̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00FE--><span style="color:#4F00FE"><!--/coloro-->̦e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5100FF--><span style="color:#5100FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5200FE--><span style="color:#5200FE"><!--/coloro-->̫ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300FF--><span style="color:#5300FF"><!--/coloro-->̯̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5400FE--><span style="color:#5400FE"><!--/coloro-->͚̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600FF--><span style="color:#5600FF"><!--/coloro-->͈̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700FF--><span style="color:#5700FF"><!--/coloro-->lͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5800FF--><span style="color:#5800FF"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5900FF--><span style="color:#5900FF"><!--/coloro-->̤̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5B00FF--><span style="color:#5B00FF"><!--/coloro-->͙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5C00FF--><span style="color:#5C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̰i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D00FF--><span style="color:#5D00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E00FF--><span style="color:#5E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̋ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000FF--><span style="color:#6000FF"><!--/coloro-->ͨͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100FF--><span style="color:#6100FF"><!--/coloro-->͕n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6200FF--><span style="color:#6200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6300FF--><span style="color:#6300FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6500FF--><span style="color:#6500FF"><!--/coloro-->̔̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600FF--><span style="color:#6600FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6700FF--><span style="color:#6700FF"><!--/coloro-->̱̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6800FE--><span style="color:#6800FE"><!--/coloro-->͚̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->̜g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6B00FF--><span style="color:#6B00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6C00FF--><span style="color:#6C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̀ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00FF--><span style="color:#6D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̎́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00FF--><span style="color:#6E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̗͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7000FE--><span style="color:#7000FE"><!--/coloro-->̞̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7100FF--><span style="color:#7100FF"><!--/coloro--> ̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200FF--><span style="color:#7200FF"><!--/coloro-->̏ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7500FF--><span style="color:#7500FF"><!--/coloro-->̏̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7600FF--><span style="color:#7600FF"><!--/coloro-->̲̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7700FF--><span style="color:#7700FF"><!--/coloro-->o̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7800FE--><span style="color:#7800FE"><!--/coloro-->ͯ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7A00FF--><span style="color:#7A00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7B00FF--><span style="color:#7B00FF"><!--/coloro-->̓͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FF--><span style="color:#7C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̯͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7D00FF--><span style="color:#7D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̥̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7F00FF--><span style="color:#7F00FF"><!--/coloro-->͚͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000FF--><span style="color:#8000FF"><!--/coloro-->f̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8100FF--><span style="color:#8100FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8200FF--><span style="color:#8200FF"><!--/coloro-->̲͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400FF--><span style="color:#8400FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500FE--><span style="color:#8500FE"><!--/coloro-->̣̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8600FF--><span style="color:#8600FF"><!--/coloro-->͚̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700FF--><span style="color:#8700FF"><!--/coloro--> ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8900FF--><span style="color:#8900FF"><!--/coloro-->͌̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8A00FF--><span style="color:#8A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̣͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8B00FE--><span style="color:#8B00FE"><!--/coloro-->̪̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8C00FF--><span style="color:#8C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00FF--><span style="color:#8E00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00FF--><span style="color:#8F00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9000FF--><span style="color:#9000FF"><!--/coloro-->̞̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9100FF--><span style="color:#9100FF"><!--/coloro-->hͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9300FF--><span style="color:#9300FF"><!--/coloro-->̚̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400FF--><span style="color:#9400FF"><!--/coloro-->̋͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9500FF--><span style="color:#9500FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9700FF--><span style="color:#9700FF"><!--/coloro-->̞͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800FF--><span style="color:#9800FF"><!--/coloro-->͈̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900FF--><span style="color:#9900FF"><!--/coloro-->̞̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9A00FF--><span style="color:#9A00FF"><!--/coloro-->̪͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00FF--><span style="color:#9C00FF"><!--/coloro-->ȧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D00FF--><span style="color:#9D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̣͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9E00FF--><span style="color:#9E00FF"><!--/coloro-->͎̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A000FF--><span style="color:#A000FF"><!--/coloro-->ő<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A100FF--><span style="color:#A100FF"><!--/coloro-->̤͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FF--><span style="color:#A200FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300FF--><span style="color:#A300FF"><!--/coloro-->̱̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A500FF--><span style="color:#A500FF"><!--/coloro-->̥s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A600FF--><span style="color:#A600FF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A700FF--><span style="color:#A700FF"><!--/coloro-->ͨͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A900FE--><span style="color:#A900FE"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AA00FF--><span style="color:#AA00FF"><!--/coloro-->͚ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00FE--><span style="color:#AB00FE"><!--/coloro-->̤͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AD00FF--><span style="color:#AD00FF"><!--/coloro-->̠.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AE00FF--><span style="color:#AE00FF"><!--/coloro-->͊ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AF00FF--><span style="color:#AF00FF"><!--/coloro-->͖̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B100FF--><span style="color:#B100FF"><!--/coloro-->̞
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200FF--><span style="color:#B200FF"><!--/coloro-->̓̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B300FF--><span style="color:#B300FF"><!--/coloro-->͙ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B500FE--><span style="color:#B500FE"><!--/coloro-->͚͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B600FF--><span style="color:#B600FF"><!--/coloro-->̹͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B800FF--><span style="color:#B800FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B900FF--><span style="color:#B900FF"><!--/coloro-->͓W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00FF--><span style="color:#BA00FF"><!--/coloro-->̃̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BC00FF--><span style="color:#BC00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BD00FF--><span style="color:#BD00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BF00FE--><span style="color:#BF00FE"><!--/coloro-->͑̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C000FF--><span style="color:#C000FF"><!--/coloro-->̘̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C100FF--><span style="color:#C100FF"><!--/coloro-->͕͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C300FE--><span style="color:#C300FE"><!--/coloro-->̻̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C400FF--><span style="color:#C400FF"><!--/coloro-->͔͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C600FF--><span style="color:#C600FF"><!--/coloro-->i͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C700FF--><span style="color:#C700FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C800FF--><span style="color:#C800FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CA00FF--><span style="color:#CA00FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CB00FF--><span style="color:#CB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̺̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CD00FF--><span style="color:#CD00FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CE00FE--><span style="color:#CE00FE"><!--/coloro-->t͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D000FE--><span style="color:#D000FE"><!--/coloro-->̀͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D100FF--><span style="color:#D100FF"><!--/coloro-->͊ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D300FF--><span style="color:#D300FF"><!--/coloro-->̉̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D400FF--><span style="color:#D400FF"><!--/coloro-->̐̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D600FF--><span style="color:#D600FF"><!--/coloro-->͈͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D700FF--><span style="color:#D700FF"><!--/coloro-->̦̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D900FE--><span style="color:#D900FE"><!--/coloro-->h̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DA00FF--><span style="color:#DA00FF"><!--/coloro-->̾̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DC00FF--><span style="color:#DC00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͬ́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DD00FE--><span style="color:#DD00FE"><!--/coloro-->͙́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DF00FF--><span style="color:#DF00FF"><!--/coloro-->͈̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E000FE--><span style="color:#E000FE"><!--/coloro-->̯ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E200FF--><span style="color:#E200FF"><!--/coloro-->̯o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E400FF--><span style="color:#E400FF"><!--/coloro-->̒͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E500FE--><span style="color:#E500FE"><!--/coloro-->̇͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E700FE--><span style="color:#E700FE"><!--/coloro-->͓̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E800FF--><span style="color:#E800FF"><!--/coloro-->̟̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EA00FF--><span style="color:#EA00FF"><!--/coloro-->̫̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EC00FF--><span style="color:#EC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̜u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ED00FF--><span style="color:#ED00FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EF00FE--><span style="color:#EF00FE"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F100FF--><span style="color:#F100FF"><!--/coloro-->̖̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F200FF--><span style="color:#F200FF"><!--/coloro-->̯͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F400FF--><span style="color:#F400FF"><!--/coloro-->̱t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F600FF--><span style="color:#F600FF"><!--/coloro-->̂̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F700FF--><span style="color:#F700FF"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F900FF--><span style="color:#F900FF"><!--/coloro-->̃ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB00FF--><span style="color:#FB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̰̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FC00FF--><span style="color:#FC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̻̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FF--><span style="color:#FE00FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FD--><span style="color:#FF00FD"><!--/coloro--> ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00FB--><span style="color:#FF00FB"><!--/coloro-->̆̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00FA--><span style="color:#FE00FA"><!--/coloro-->̇̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F8--><span style="color:#FF00F8"><!--/coloro-->̦̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F6--><span style="color:#FF00F6"><!--/coloro-->̙̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F5--><span style="color:#FF00F5"><!--/coloro-->oͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F3--><span style="color:#FF00F3"><!--/coloro-->͆̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F1--><span style="color:#FF00F1"><!--/coloro-->͂̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F0--><span style="color:#FF00F0"><!--/coloro-->̍̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00EE--><span style="color:#FE00EE"><!--/coloro-->̗̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00EC--><span style="color:#FE00EC"><!--/coloro-->̠͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00EB--><span style="color:#FF00EB"><!--/coloro-->̜r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E9--><span style="color:#FF00E9"><!--/coloro-->́̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E8--><span style="color:#FF00E8"><!--/coloro-->͓̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E6--><span style="color:#FF00E6"><!--/coloro-->d͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E4--><span style="color:#FE00E4"><!--/coloro-->͑͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E3--><span style="color:#FF00E3"><!--/coloro-->̎̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E1--><span style="color:#FF00E1"><!--/coloro-->̓ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00E0--><span style="color:#FF00E0"><!--/coloro-->̼̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DE--><span style="color:#FF00DE"><!--/coloro-->̙̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DD--><span style="color:#FF00DD"><!--/coloro-->̱̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DB--><span style="color:#FF00DB"><!--/coloro-->͓̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D9--><span style="color:#FF00D9"><!--/coloro-->̹e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D8--><span style="color:#FF00D8"><!--/coloro-->̿ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D6--><span style="color:#FF00D6"><!--/coloro-->̟̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D5--><span style="color:#FF00D5"><!--/coloro-->̯r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D3--><span style="color:#FE00D3"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00D2--><span style="color:#FF00D2"><!--/coloro-->̇̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D0--><span style="color:#FE00D0"><!--/coloro-->̟̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CF--><span style="color:#FF00CF"><!--/coloro-->̼̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CE--><span style="color:#FF00CE"><!--/coloro-->̭̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CC--><span style="color:#FF00CC"><!--/coloro-->.̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00CB--><span style="color:#FF00CB"><!--/coloro-->̋́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C9--><span style="color:#FF00C9"><!--/coloro-->̍͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C8--><span style="color:#FF00C8"><!--/coloro-->̤ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C6--><span style="color:#FF00C6"><!--/coloro-->̪͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C5--><span style="color:#FF00C5"><!--/coloro-->͇̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C3--><span style="color:#FF00C3"><!--/coloro-->̼̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C2--><span style="color:#FF00C2"><!--/coloro-->̫̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00C1--><span style="color:#FE00C1"><!--/coloro-->
ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BF--><span style="color:#FF00BF"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BE--><span style="color:#FF00BE"><!--/coloro-->̈ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BC--><span style="color:#FF00BC"><!--/coloro-->̇̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->̱͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00BA--><span style="color:#FE00BA"><!--/coloro-->͔͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00B8--><span style="color:#FE00B8"><!--/coloro-->Tͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B7--><span style="color:#FF00B7"><!--/coloro-->̾ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B6--><span style="color:#FF00B6"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00B4--><span style="color:#FE00B4"><!--/coloro-->̈́͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B3--><span style="color:#FF00B3"><!--/coloro-->͔̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B1--><span style="color:#FF00B1"><!--/coloro-->̬͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B0--><span style="color:#FF00B0"><!--/coloro-->̥͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AF--><span style="color:#FF00AF"><!--/coloro-->̰h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AD--><span style="color:#FF00AD"><!--/coloro-->̉ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00AC--><span style="color:#FE00AC"><!--/coloro-->͗̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00AB--><span style="color:#FF00AB"><!--/coloro-->̭̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A9--><span style="color:#FF00A9"><!--/coloro-->͔̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A8--><span style="color:#FF00A8"><!--/coloro-->͇̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A7--><span style="color:#FF00A7"><!--/coloro-->e͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A5--><span style="color:#FF00A5"><!--/coloro-->̽͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A4--><span style="color:#FF00A4"><!--/coloro-->̆̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A3--><span style="color:#FF00A3"><!--/coloro-->̉̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A1--><span style="color:#FF00A1"><!--/coloro-->̜ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00A0--><span style="color:#FF00A0"><!--/coloro-->̖̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009F--><span style="color:#FF009F"><!--/coloro-->͖̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009E--><span style="color:#FF009E"><!--/coloro--> ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009C--><span style="color:#FF009C"><!--/coloro-->͊ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE009B--><span style="color:#FE009B"><!--/coloro-->̯̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009A--><span style="color:#FF009A"><!--/coloro-->͍̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0098--><span style="color:#FF0098"><!--/coloro-->̞͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0097--><span style="color:#FF0097"><!--/coloro-->̹̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0096--><span style="color:#FE0096"><!--/coloro-->Pͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0095--><span style="color:#FE0095"><!--/coloro-->̋̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0093--><span style="color:#FF0093"><!--/coloro-->̘̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0092--><span style="color:#FF0092"><!--/coloro-->̩͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0091--><span style="color:#FF0091"><!--/coloro-->͚̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008F--><span style="color:#FF008F"><!--/coloro-->͚̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008E--><span style="color:#FF008E"><!--/coloro-->õ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008D--><span style="color:#FF008D"><!--/coloro-->ͥͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008C--><span style="color:#FF008C"><!--/coloro-->̎̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008A--><span style="color:#FF008A"><!--/coloro-->͌ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0089--><span style="color:#FF0089"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0088--><span style="color:#FF0088"><!--/coloro-->͙̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0087--><span style="color:#FF0087"><!--/coloro-->͔̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0085--><span style="color:#FF0085"><!--/coloro-->̯ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0084--><span style="color:#FF0084"><!--/coloro-->̩͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0083--><span style="color:#FF0083"><!--/coloro-->̲n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0082--><span style="color:#FE0082"><!--/coloro-->̓ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0080--><span style="color:#FE0080"><!--/coloro-->̿ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE007F--><span style="color:#FE007F"><!--/coloro-->͐ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007E--><span style="color:#FF007E"><!--/coloro-->̒͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007D--><span style="color:#FF007D"><!--/coloro-->̗͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE007B--><span style="color:#FE007B"><!--/coloro-->̙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF007A--><span style="color:#FF007A"><!--/coloro-->̬̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0079--><span style="color:#FF0079"><!--/coloro-->͖̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0078--><span style="color:#FE0078"><!--/coloro-->y͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0076--><span style="color:#FF0076"><!--/coloro-->̆́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0075--><span style="color:#FF0075"><!--/coloro-->̽ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0074--><span style="color:#FF0074"><!--/coloro-->̓̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0073--><span style="color:#FF0073"><!--/coloro-->̦ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0071--><span style="color:#FF0071"><!--/coloro-->̰ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0070--><span style="color:#FF0070"><!--/coloro-->̳͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006F--><span style="color:#FF006F"><!--/coloro-->n͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->̓̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006D--><span style="color:#FF006D"><!--/coloro-->̿̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006B--><span style="color:#FF006B"><!--/coloro-->̙̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006A--><span style="color:#FF006A"><!--/coloro-->̝̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0069--><span style="color:#FF0069"><!--/coloro-->͎̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0068--><span style="color:#FF0068"><!--/coloro-->̤i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0066--><span style="color:#FF0066"><!--/coloro-->͆ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0065--><span style="color:#FF0065"><!--/coloro-->̏̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0064--><span style="color:#FF0064"><!--/coloro-->̘̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0063--><span style="color:#FF0063"><!--/coloro-->̣͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0061--><span style="color:#FF0061"><!--/coloro-->ā<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0060--><span style="color:#FE0060"><!--/coloro-->͊̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005F--><span style="color:#FF005F"><!--/coloro-->͂̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE005E--><span style="color:#FE005E"><!--/coloro-->ͤͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE005C--><span style="color:#FE005C"><!--/coloro-->̘ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005B--><span style="color:#FF005B"><!--/coloro-->̝͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005A--><span style="color:#FF005A"><!--/coloro-->̺̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0059--><span style="color:#FF0059"><!--/coloro-->̦͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0058--><span style="color:#FF0058"><!--/coloro-->n̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0056--><span style="color:#FF0056"><!--/coloro-->́͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0055--><span style="color:#FE0055"><!--/coloro-->̓͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0054--><span style="color:#FE0054"><!--/coloro-->̓ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0053--><span style="color:#FE0053"><!--/coloro-->̫̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0051--><span style="color:#FF0051"><!--/coloro-->͎͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0050--><span style="color:#FF0050"><!--/coloro--> ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004F--><span style="color:#FF004F"><!--/coloro-->̍ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004E--><span style="color:#FF004E"><!--/coloro-->̰̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE004C--><span style="color:#FE004C"><!--/coloro-->̬h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004B--><span style="color:#FF004B"><!--/coloro-->̔ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF004A--><span style="color:#FF004A"><!--/coloro-->̽̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0049--><span style="color:#FF0049"><!--/coloro-->ͬͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0047--><span style="color:#FF0047"><!--/coloro-->͚ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0046--><span style="color:#FE0046"><!--/coloro-->̖i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0045--><span style="color:#FE0045"><!--/coloro-->͋̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0043--><span style="color:#FF0043"><!--/coloro-->̑͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0042--><span style="color:#FE0042"><!--/coloro-->͊̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0041--><span style="color:#FE0041"><!--/coloro-->̉ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0040--><span style="color:#FF0040"><!--/coloro-->͚̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003E--><span style="color:#FF003E"><!--/coloro-->̳̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE003D--><span style="color:#FE003D"><!--/coloro-->̻v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003C--><span style="color:#FF003C"><!--/coloro-->̊͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003B--><span style="color:#FF003B"><!--/coloro-->̂ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0039--><span style="color:#FE0039"><!--/coloro-->̓̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0038--><span style="color:#FF0038"><!--/coloro-->̆͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0037--><span style="color:#FF0037"><!--/coloro-->͖̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0035--><span style="color:#FF0035"><!--/coloro-->̤͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0034--><span style="color:#FF0034"><!--/coloro-->̣e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0033--><span style="color:#FE0033"><!--/coloro-->̇ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0031--><span style="color:#FE0031"><!--/coloro-->̇ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0030--><span style="color:#FF0030"><!--/coloro-->̦͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002F--><span style="color:#FF002F"><!--/coloro-->-̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE002D--><span style="color:#FE002D"><!--/coloro-->̹ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002C--><span style="color:#FF002C"><!--/coloro-->̳m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002B--><span style="color:#FF002B"><!--/coloro-->̃̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002A--><span style="color:#FF002A"><!--/coloro-->̓̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0028--><span style="color:#FF0028"><!--/coloro-->̫͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0027--><span style="color:#FF0027"><!--/coloro-->̟̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0026--><span style="color:#FF0026"><!--/coloro-->̹̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0024--><span style="color:#FE0024"><!--/coloro-->̳̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0023--><span style="color:#FF0023"><!--/coloro-->i̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->̳̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0020--><span style="color:#FF0020"><!--/coloro-->̫͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE001F--><span style="color:#FE001F"><!--/coloro-->̩͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001D--><span style="color:#FF001D"><!--/coloro-->͚n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001C--><span style="color:#FF001C"><!--/coloro-->̃̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF001B--><span style="color:#FF001B"><!--/coloro-->̐̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0019--><span style="color:#FF0019"><!--/coloro-->̤̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0018--><span style="color:#FF0018"><!--/coloro-->͚̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0016--><span style="color:#FF0016"><!--/coloro-->dͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0015--><span style="color:#FF0015"><!--/coloro-->̋̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0014--><span style="color:#FF0014"><!--/coloro-->̈ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0012--><span style="color:#FF0012"><!--/coloro-->̂ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0011--><span style="color:#FE0011"><!--/coloro-->̳̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000F--><span style="color:#FF000F"><!--/coloro-->͉̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000E--><span style="color:#FF000E"><!--/coloro-->̠̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000D--><span style="color:#FF000D"><!--/coloro-->̫ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000B--><span style="color:#FF000B"><!--/coloro-->ͩͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000A--><span style="color:#FF000A"><!--/coloro-->̂ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0008--><span style="color:#FF0008"><!--/coloro-->̄͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0007--><span style="color:#FF0007"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0005--><span style="color:#FE0005"><!--/coloro-->̗ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0004--><span style="color:#FF0004"><!--/coloro-->ŏ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0002--><span style="color:#FE0002"><!--/coloro-->̂̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0001--><span style="color:#FE0001"><!--/coloro-->̤̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->̞͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0100--><span style="color:#FF0100"><!--/coloro-->̱͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0300--><span style="color:#FF0300"><!--/coloro-->̞̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0400--><span style="color:#FF0400"><!--/coloro-->f͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0500--><span style="color:#FF0500"><!--/coloro-->̺̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0700--><span style="color:#FF0700"><!--/coloro-->͙̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0800--><span style="color:#FF0800"><!--/coloro-->͕͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0A00--><span style="color:#FF0A00"><!--/coloro-->̬̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0B00--><span style="color:#FF0B00"><!--/coloro-->͖ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0D00--><span style="color:#FF0D00"><!--/coloro-->̊̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0E00--><span style="color:#FF0E00"><!--/coloro-->̞̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0F00--><span style="color:#FF0F00"><!--/coloro-->͓̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1100--><span style="color:#FF1100"><!--/coloro-->͈̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1200--><span style="color:#FF1200"><!--/coloro-->͎̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1400--><span style="color:#FF1400"><!--/coloro-->c̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1500--><span style="color:#FE1500"><!--/coloro-->͑ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE1600--><span style="color:#FE1600"><!--/coloro-->̭̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1800--><span style="color:#FF1800"><!--/coloro-->̤̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1900--><span style="color:#FF1900"><!--/coloro-->͇h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1A00--><span style="color:#FF1A00"><!--/coloro-->̏̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1C00--><span style="color:#FF1C00"><!--/coloro-->̂̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1D00--><span style="color:#FF1D00"><!--/coloro-->͓͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1E00--><span style="color:#FF1E00"><!--/coloro-->̣͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2000--><span style="color:#FF2000"><!--/coloro-->a͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2100--><span style="color:#FF2100"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2200--><span style="color:#FF2200"><!--/coloro-->̉ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2300--><span style="color:#FE2300"><!--/coloro-->̈́̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2500--><span style="color:#FF2500"><!--/coloro-->̩̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2600--><span style="color:#FF2600"><!--/coloro-->̖͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2700--><span style="color:#FF2700"><!--/coloro-->͇o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE2900--><span style="color:#FE2900"><!--/coloro-->͆̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2A00--><span style="color:#FF2A00"><!--/coloro-->̠̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2B00--><span style="color:#FF2B00"><!--/coloro-->̭͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2C00--><span style="color:#FF2C00"><!--/coloro-->̙̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2E00--><span style="color:#FF2E00"><!--/coloro-->̮̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2F00--><span style="color:#FF2F00"><!--/coloro-->̻s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3000--><span style="color:#FF3000"><!--/coloro-->̆ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3100--><span style="color:#FE3100"><!--/coloro-->̭ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3200--><span style="color:#FE3200"><!--/coloro-->̥̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3400--><span style="color:#FF3400"><!--/coloro-->͈̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE3500--><span style="color:#FE3500"><!--/coloro-->̜̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3600--><span style="color:#FF3600"><!--/coloro-->̝.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3700--><span style="color:#FF3700"><!--/coloro-->̑ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3800--><span style="color:#FF3800"><!--/coloro-->́̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3A00--><span style="color:#FF3A00"><!--/coloro-->͚̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3B00--><span style="color:#FF3B00"><!--/coloro--> ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3C00--><span style="color:#FF3C00"><!--/coloro-->ͮ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3D00--><span style="color:#FF3D00"><!--/coloro-->̐̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3E00--><span style="color:#FF3E00"><!--/coloro-->̫ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4000--><span style="color:#FF4000"><!--/coloro-->S͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4100--><span style="color:#FF4100"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4200--><span style="color:#FF4200"><!--/coloro-->ͧͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4300--><span style="color:#FE4300"><!--/coloro-->͋̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4400--><span style="color:#FE4400"><!--/coloro-->̦͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4500--><span style="color:#FE4500"><!--/coloro-->ṕ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4600--><span style="color:#FF4600"><!--/coloro-->͌̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4800--><span style="color:#FE4800"><!--/coloro-->͖̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4900--><span style="color:#FF4900"><!--/coloro-->͍̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4A00--><span style="color:#FF4A00"><!--/coloro-->̜̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4B00--><span style="color:#FF4B00"><!--/coloro-->͕̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4C00--><span style="color:#FF4C00"><!--/coloro-->͕a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4D00--><span style="color:#FF4D00"><!--/coloro-->̊ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4E00--><span style="color:#FF4E00"><!--/coloro-->͈̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4F00--><span style="color:#FF4F00"><!--/coloro-->̳̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5100--><span style="color:#FF5100"><!--/coloro-->̼r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5200--><span style="color:#FF5200"><!--/coloro-->͒͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5300--><span style="color:#FE5300"><!--/coloro-->̾̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5400--><span style="color:#FF5400"><!--/coloro-->̎̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5500--><span style="color:#FE5500"><!--/coloro-->̘̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5600--><span style="color:#FF5600"><!--/coloro-->̠̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5700--><span style="color:#FF5700"><!--/coloro-->͙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5800--><span style="color:#FF5800"><!--/coloro-->k̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5900--><span style="color:#FE5900"><!--/coloro-->ͪ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5B00--><span style="color:#FF5B00"><!--/coloro-->̆ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->̹̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5D00--><span style="color:#FF5D00"><!--/coloro-->̜̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5E00--><span style="color:#FF5E00"><!--/coloro-->e͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5F00--><span style="color:#FF5F00"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6000--><span style="color:#FF6000"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6100--><span style="color:#FF6100"><!--/coloro-->̻̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6200--><span style="color:#FF6200"><!--/coloro-->̥̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6300--><span style="color:#FF6300"><!--/coloro-->͕̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro-->̳͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6500--><span style="color:#FF6500"><!--/coloro-->̭l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6600--><span style="color:#FF6600"><!--/coloro-->̈̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6800--><span style="color:#FF6800"><!--/coloro-->̽̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6900--><span style="color:#FF6900"><!--/coloro-->͒̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6A00--><span style="color:#FF6A00"><!--/coloro-->̤̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6B00--><span style="color:#FF6B00"><!--/coloro-->̘ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE6C00--><span style="color:#FE6C00"><!--/coloro-->ỏ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6D00--><span style="color:#FF6D00"><!--/coloro-->̾̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6E00--><span style="color:#FF6E00"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6F00--><span style="color:#FF6F00"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7000--><span style="color:#FF7000"><!--/coloro-->̄ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7100--><span style="color:#FF7100"><!--/coloro-->̠̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7200--><span style="color:#FE7200"><!--/coloro-->̹̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7300--><span style="color:#FF7300"><!--/coloro-->͇͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7400--><span style="color:#FE7400"><!--/coloro-->ř<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7500--><span style="color:#FF7500"><!--/coloro-->ͫ͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7600--><span style="color:#FF7600"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE7800--><span style="color:#FE7800"><!--/coloro-->̈́̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7900--><span style="color:#FF7900"><!--/coloro-->̺̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7A00--><span style="color:#FF7A00"><!--/coloro-->̱d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7B00--><span style="color:#FF7B00"><!--/coloro-->̏̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->̈́́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7D00--><span style="color:#FF7D00"><!--/coloro-->͉͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7E00--><span style="color:#FF7E00"><!--/coloro-->͈.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7F00--><span style="color:#FF7F00"><!--/coloro-->̄ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8000--><span style="color:#FF8000"><!--/coloro-->͋ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8100--><span style="color:#FE8100"><!--/coloro-->̝ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8200--><span style="color:#FF8200"><!--/coloro-->̠ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8300--><span style="color:#FF8300"><!--/coloro-->͓̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8400--><span style="color:#FF8400"><!--/coloro-->͈͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8500--><span style="color:#FF8500"><!--/coloro-->͎ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8600--><span style="color:#FE8600"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8700--><span style="color:#FF8700"><!--/coloro-->ͬͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8800--><span style="color:#FE8800"><!--/coloro-->̩͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8A00--><span style="color:#FF8A00"><!--/coloro-->̳̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8B00--><span style="color:#FF8B00"><!--/coloro-->̫̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8C00--><span style="color:#FE8C00"><!--/coloro-->̹̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8D00--><span style="color:#FF8D00"><!--/coloro-->
ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8E00--><span style="color:#FF8E00"><!--/coloro-->̋̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8F00--><span style="color:#FF8F00"><!--/coloro-->ͩͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9000--><span style="color:#FE9000"><!--/coloro-->ͥ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9100--><span style="color:#FF9100"><!--/coloro-->̮̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9200--><span style="color:#FF9200"><!--/coloro-->̫͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9300--><span style="color:#FF9300"><!--/coloro-->͕̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9400--><span style="color:#FF9400"><!--/coloro-->H̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9500--><span style="color:#FF9500"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9600--><span style="color:#FF9600"><!--/coloro-->̅̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9700--><span style="color:#FF9700"><!--/coloro-->͂͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9800--><span style="color:#FF9800"><!--/coloro-->͕͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9A00--><span style="color:#FE9A00"><!--/coloro-->̖̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9B00--><span style="color:#FF9B00"><!--/coloro-->̤̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->eͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE9D00--><span style="color:#FE9D00"><!--/coloro-->̅̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9E00--><span style="color:#FF9E00"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9F00--><span style="color:#FF9F00"><!--/coloro-->̻̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA000--><span style="color:#FFA000"><!--/coloro-->̙ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA100--><span style="color:#FFA100"><!--/coloro-->̉ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA200--><span style="color:#FEA200"><!--/coloro-->̾͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA300--><span style="color:#FEA300"><!--/coloro-->ͤͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA400--><span style="color:#FFA400"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA500--><span style="color:#FEA500"><!--/coloro-->͓ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA700--><span style="color:#FFA700"><!--/coloro-->̳ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEA800--><span style="color:#FEA800"><!--/coloro-->̫w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA900--><span style="color:#FFA900"><!--/coloro-->̣̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAA00--><span style="color:#FFAA00"><!--/coloro-->̬͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEAB00--><span style="color:#FEAB00"><!--/coloro-->͔̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAC00--><span style="color:#FFAC00"><!--/coloro-->hͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAD00--><span style="color:#FFAD00"><!--/coloro-->ͯͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEAE00--><span style="color:#FEAE00"><!--/coloro-->̜̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAF00--><span style="color:#FFAF00"><!--/coloro-->͍̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB100--><span style="color:#FFB100"><!--/coloro-->͍o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB200--><span style="color:#FFB200"><!--/coloro-->͆͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB300--><span style="color:#FFB300"><!--/coloro-->͈̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB400--><span style="color:#FFB400"><!--/coloro-->̰̳<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB500--><span style="color:#FFB500"><!--/coloro-->͚̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB600--><span style="color:#FFB600"><!--/coloro-->͎̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB700--><span style="color:#FFB700"><!--/coloro--> ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB900--><span style="color:#FFB900"><!--/coloro-->̂͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBA00--><span style="color:#FFBA00"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBB00--><span style="color:#FEBB00"><!--/coloro-->̽ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBC00--><span style="color:#FFBC00"><!--/coloro-->̘ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBD00--><span style="color:#FFBD00"><!--/coloro-->̗̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBE00--><span style="color:#FFBE00"><!--/coloro-->Wͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFBF00--><span style="color:#FFBF00"><!--/coloro-->̎̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC100--><span style="color:#FFC100"><!--/coloro-->̑ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC200--><span style="color:#FFC200"><!--/coloro-->ͦͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEC300--><span style="color:#FEC300"><!--/coloro-->͍̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC400--><span style="color:#FFC400"><!--/coloro-->̥̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC500--><span style="color:#FFC500"><!--/coloro-->͎a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC700--><span style="color:#FFC700"><!--/coloro-->͋͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC800--><span style="color:#FFC800"><!--/coloro-->̒ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC900--><span style="color:#FFC900"><!--/coloro-->̑ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCA00--><span style="color:#FFCA00"><!--/coloro-->́ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCB00--><span style="color:#FFCB00"><!--/coloro-->̳ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCD00--><span style="color:#FFCD00"><!--/coloro-->͚̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFCE00--><span style="color:#FFCE00"><!--/coloro-->i̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FECF00--><span style="color:#FECF00"><!--/coloro-->ͤͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD000--><span style="color:#FFD000"><!--/coloro-->̽ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD200--><span style="color:#FFD200"><!--/coloro-->̍͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD300--><span style="color:#FFD300"><!--/coloro-->͚̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD400--><span style="color:#FFD400"><!--/coloro-->̱̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD500--><span style="color:#FFD500"><!--/coloro-->t̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD700--><span style="color:#FFD700"><!--/coloro-->̈́͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD800--><span style="color:#FFD800"><!--/coloro-->͌͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFD900--><span style="color:#FFD900"><!--/coloro-->̒̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->͎̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDC00--><span style="color:#FFDC00"><!--/coloro-->̭̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDD00--><span style="color:#FFDD00"><!--/coloro-->̜s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDE00--><span style="color:#FFDE00"><!--/coloro-->͙̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEE000--><span style="color:#FEE000"><!--/coloro-->̻̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE100--><span style="color:#FFE100"><!--/coloro-->̤̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE200--><span style="color:#FFE200"><!--/coloro--> ͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE300--><span style="color:#FFE300"><!--/coloro-->̋̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEE500--><span style="color:#FEE500"><!--/coloro-->͖̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE600--><span style="color:#FFE600"><!--/coloro-->̮̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE800--><span style="color:#FFE800"><!--/coloro-->A͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE900--><span style="color:#FFE900"><!--/coloro-->̥̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEA00--><span style="color:#FFEA00"><!--/coloro-->̙̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEEC00--><span style="color:#FEEC00"><!--/coloro-->̲͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFED00--><span style="color:#FFED00"><!--/coloro-->̫̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->tͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF000--><span style="color:#FFF000"><!--/coloro-->̔̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF100--><span style="color:#FEF100"><!--/coloro-->̼̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF300--><span style="color:#FEF300"><!--/coloro-->̳̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF400--><span style="color:#FFF400"><!--/coloro-->̥͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEF500--><span style="color:#FEF500"><!--/coloro-->͙̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF700--><span style="color:#FFF700"><!--/coloro--> ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF800--><span style="color:#FFF800"><!--/coloro-->̎̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFA00--><span style="color:#FFFA00"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFB00--><span style="color:#FFFB00"><!--/coloro-->̾̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFD00--><span style="color:#FFFD00"><!--/coloro-->̙̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFFE00--><span style="color:#FFFE00"><!--/coloro-->T͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FDFF00--><span style="color:#FDFF00"><!--/coloro-->̿͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FCFF00--><span style="color:#FCFF00"><!--/coloro-->͆̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFF00--><span style="color:#FAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̞͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F9FF00--><span style="color:#F9FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F7FF00--><span style="color:#F7FF00"><!--/coloro-->̤̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F6FF00--><span style="color:#F6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̳h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F5FE00--><span style="color:#F5FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F3FF00--><span style="color:#F3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̎̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F2FE00--><span style="color:#F2FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͨ̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#F0FE00--><span style="color:#F0FE00"><!--/coloro-->͈̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EFFF00--><span style="color:#EFFF00"><!--/coloro-->ě<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EDFF00--><span style="color:#EDFF00"><!--/coloro-->̎͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ECFE00--><span style="color:#ECFE00"><!--/coloro-->̏ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EBFF00--><span style="color:#EBFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E9FF00--><span style="color:#E9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̜̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E8FF00--><span style="color:#E8FF00"><!--/coloro--> ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E6FF00--><span style="color:#E6FF00"><!--/coloro-->͐ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E5FF00--><span style="color:#E5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4FE00--><span style="color:#E4FE00"><!--/coloro-->̮̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E2FF00--><span style="color:#E2FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E1FF00--><span style="color:#E1FF00"><!--/coloro-->͇̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DFFE00--><span style="color:#DFFE00"><!--/coloro-->̤E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DEFF00--><span style="color:#DEFF00"><!--/coloro-->̘ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DDFF00--><span style="color:#DDFF00"><!--/coloro-->̺̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DBFF00--><span style="color:#DBFF00"><!--/coloro-->n̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DAFF00--><span style="color:#DAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̀̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D9FF00--><span style="color:#D9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̔̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D7FE00--><span style="color:#D7FE00"><!--/coloro-->͓̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D6FF00--><span style="color:#D6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̙̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D5FF00--><span style="color:#D5FF00"><!--/coloro-->̻ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D3FF00--><span style="color:#D3FF00"><!--/coloro-->d̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D2FF00--><span style="color:#D2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D1FF00--><span style="color:#D1FF00"><!--/coloro-->̓̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CFFF00--><span style="color:#CFFF00"><!--/coloro-->̅̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CEFF00--><span style="color:#CEFF00"><!--/coloro-->͈͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CDFF00--><span style="color:#CDFF00"><!--/coloro--> ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CBFF00--><span style="color:#CBFF00"><!--/coloro-->̾ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CAFF00--><span style="color:#CAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̒ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C9FF00--><span style="color:#C9FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͭͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8FF00--><span style="color:#C8FF00"><!--/coloro-->͖̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6FF00--><span style="color:#C6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̦̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C5FF00--><span style="color:#C5FF00"><!--/coloro-->o̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C4FF00--><span style="color:#C4FF00"><!--/coloro-->̊́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2FF00--><span style="color:#C2FF00"><!--/coloro-->̽̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C1FE00--><span style="color:#C1FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͣͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0FE00--><span style="color:#C0FE00"><!--/coloro-->͌͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFFF00--><span style="color:#BFFF00"><!--/coloro-->̩̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BDFE00--><span style="color:#BDFE00"><!--/coloro-->̙̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCFF00--><span style="color:#BCFF00"><!--/coloro-->̖̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BBFE00--><span style="color:#BBFE00"><!--/coloro-->͚f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9FF00--><span style="color:#B9FF00"><!--/coloro-->͐͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8FF00--><span style="color:#B8FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈́ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7FF00--><span style="color:#B7FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B6FF00--><span style="color:#B6FF00"><!--/coloro-->̜ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B4FE00--><span style="color:#B4FE00"><!--/coloro-->̗̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3FF00--><span style="color:#B3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2FF00--><span style="color:#B2FF00"><!--/coloro-->͉͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1FF00--><span style="color:#B1FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͅ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AFFE00--><span style="color:#AFFE00"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEFE00--><span style="color:#AEFE00"><!--/coloro-->͖͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ADFF00--><span style="color:#ADFF00"><!--/coloro-->̖̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACFF00--><span style="color:#ACFF00"><!--/coloro-->͍T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AAFF00--><span style="color:#AAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̈́̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9FF00--><span style="color:#A9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̀̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A8FF00--><span style="color:#A8FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A7FE00--><span style="color:#A7FE00"><!--/coloro-->͎̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5FE00--><span style="color:#A5FE00"><!--/coloro-->̲̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4FF00--><span style="color:#A4FF00"><!--/coloro-->̖͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3FF00--><span style="color:#A3FF00"><!--/coloro-->̲h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A2FF00--><span style="color:#A2FF00"><!--/coloro-->͋̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FF00--><span style="color:#A0FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͫͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FFF00--><span style="color:#9FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̲̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EFF00--><span style="color:#9EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9DFF00--><span style="color:#9DFF00"><!--/coloro-->͚̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CFF00--><span style="color:#9CFF00"><!--/coloro-->̳̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9AFE00--><span style="color:#9AFE00"><!--/coloro-->ẻ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99FE00--><span style="color:#99FE00"><!--/coloro-->̽͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#98FF00--><span style="color:#98FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͧ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FF00--><span style="color:#97FF00"><!--/coloro-->͆͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95FF00--><span style="color:#95FF00"><!--/coloro-->̟̩<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#94FF00--><span style="color:#94FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93FF00--><span style="color:#93FF00"><!--/coloro-->̩ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#92FF00--><span style="color:#92FF00"><!--/coloro-->͗̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#90FE00--><span style="color:#90FE00"><!--/coloro-->͚̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FFF00--><span style="color:#8FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̻̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8EFF00--><span style="color:#8EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̪̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DFF00--><span style="color:#8DFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BFF00--><span style="color:#8BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͋̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AFE00--><span style="color:#8AFE00"><!--/coloro-->̂̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89FF00--><span style="color:#89FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#88FF00--><span style="color:#88FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86FF00--><span style="color:#86FF00"><!--/coloro-->̝o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85FF00--><span style="color:#85FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84FF00--><span style="color:#84FF00"><!--/coloro-->̽̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#83FF00--><span style="color:#83FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͮ̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82FF00--><span style="color:#82FF00"><!--/coloro-->̉̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80FF00--><span style="color:#80FF00"><!--/coloro-->̖͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7FFF00--><span style="color:#7FFF00"><!--/coloro-->͓̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EFE00--><span style="color:#7EFE00"><!--/coloro-->̩͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7DFE00--><span style="color:#7DFE00"><!--/coloro-->̗̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BFF00--><span style="color:#7BFF00"><!--/coloro-->r͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AFF00--><span style="color:#7AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̒ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#79FF00--><span style="color:#79FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͧͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78FF00--><span style="color:#78FF00"><!--/coloro-->̄ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76FF00--><span style="color:#76FF00"><!--/coloro-->̮̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#75FF00--><span style="color:#75FF00"><!--/coloro-->uͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74FF00--><span style="color:#74FF00"><!--/coloro-->̋ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#73FF00--><span style="color:#73FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71FF00--><span style="color:#71FF00"><!--/coloro-->͛̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70FF00--><span style="color:#70FF00"><!--/coloro-->͔͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6FFF00--><span style="color:#6FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̙̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6DFF00--><span style="color:#6DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̲̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CFF00--><span style="color:#6CFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6BFF00--><span style="color:#6BFF00"><!--/coloro-->m̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6AFF00--><span style="color:#6AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̩.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FE00--><span style="color:#68FE00"><!--/coloro-->͗̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67FF00--><span style="color:#67FF00"><!--/coloro-->͑ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66FF00--><span style="color:#66FF00"><!--/coloro-->̓ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#64FF00--><span style="color:#64FF00"><!--/coloro-->̰͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63FF00--><span style="color:#63FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#62FF00--><span style="color:#62FF00"><!--/coloro-->̜
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61FF00--><span style="color:#61FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FFF00--><span style="color:#5FFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͭͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̙S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DFF00--><span style="color:#5DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̆͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BFF00--><span style="color:#5BFF00"><!--/coloro-->̲̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5AFF00--><span style="color:#5AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̖̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#59FF00--><span style="color:#59FF00"><!--/coloro-->͍̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#57FF00--><span style="color:#57FF00"><!--/coloro-->̦̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56FF00--><span style="color:#56FF00"><!--/coloro-->Pͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55FE00--><span style="color:#55FE00"><!--/coloro-->̜ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#53FF00--><span style="color:#53FF00"><!--/coloro-->͈͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#52FE00--><span style="color:#52FE00"><!--/coloro-->A͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51FF00--><span style="color:#51FF00"><!--/coloro-->̱͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4FFF00--><span style="color:#4FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̙̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4EFF00--><span style="color:#4EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̰R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DFF00--><span style="color:#4DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̐̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4BFE00--><span style="color:#4BFE00"><!--/coloro-->̒̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFF00--><span style="color:#4AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̮ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49FF00--><span style="color:#49FF00"><!--/coloro-->̩͙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#47FF00--><span style="color:#47FF00"><!--/coloro-->̤ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46FF00--><span style="color:#46FF00"><!--/coloro-->̼ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#45FF00--><span style="color:#45FF00"><!--/coloro-->̜K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43FF00--><span style="color:#43FF00"><!--/coloro-->͊̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42FE00--><span style="color:#42FE00"><!--/coloro-->ͬ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#40FF00--><span style="color:#40FF00"><!--/coloro-->̋͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFF00--><span style="color:#3FFF00"><!--/coloro-->̆̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EFF00--><span style="color:#3EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̤ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CFE00--><span style="color:#3CFE00"><!--/coloro-->̥͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BFF00--><span style="color:#3BFF00"><!--/coloro-->̹̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#39FF00--><span style="color:#39FF00"><!--/coloro-->̞͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#38FF00--><span style="color:#38FF00"><!--/coloro-->̟E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36FF00--><span style="color:#36FF00"><!--/coloro-->̐̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͩ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#34FF00--><span style="color:#34FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈́̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32FF00--><span style="color:#32FF00"><!--/coloro-->̈̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#31FF00--><span style="color:#31FF00"><!--/coloro-->̞ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2FFF00--><span style="color:#2FFF00"><!--/coloro-->͈͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EFF00--><span style="color:#2EFF00"><!--/coloro-->̘̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2CFF00--><span style="color:#2CFF00"><!--/coloro-->L͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BFF00--><span style="color:#2BFF00"><!--/coloro-->̮̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->̙̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#28FF00--><span style="color:#28FF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#26FE00--><span style="color:#26FE00"><!--/coloro-->Ó<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#25FF00--><span style="color:#25FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͣ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#23FF00--><span style="color:#23FF00"><!--/coloro-->̬̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#22FF00--><span style="color:#22FF00"><!--/coloro-->̪R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#20FF00--><span style="color:#20FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FFF00--><span style="color:#1FFF00"><!--/coloro-->ͯ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1DFF00--><span style="color:#1DFF00"><!--/coloro-->͂̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1BFF00--><span style="color:#1BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͋̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1AFF00--><span style="color:#1AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̦ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18FE00--><span style="color:#18FE00"><!--/coloro-->̝͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#17FF00--><span style="color:#17FF00"><!--/coloro-->̱͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15FF00--><span style="color:#15FF00"><!--/coloro-->̥̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#13FF00--><span style="color:#13FF00"><!--/coloro-->̯ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->D̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10FF00--><span style="color:#10FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͩ̀<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0FFF00--><span style="color:#0FFF00"><!--/coloro-->͓͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0DFF00--><span style="color:#0DFF00"><!--/coloro-->͚̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0BFF00--><span style="color:#0BFF00"><!--/coloro-->͍!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0AFF00--><span style="color:#0AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̈ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#08FF00--><span style="color:#08FF00"><!--/coloro-->͈͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#06FF00--><span style="color:#06FF00"><!--/coloro-->ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Cupcakes, so sweet and tasty
Cupcakes, dont be too hasty
*Cupcakes
Cupcakes
Cupcakes*


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Cupcakes, so sweet and tasty
> Cupcakes, dont be too hasty
> *Cupcakes
> Cupcakes
> Cupcakes*


*drool*

cupcakes...


----------



## Narayan (Sep 17, 2011)

AHHHHHH!!!! Ace Faith!

I hate reading your posts!!! it's so slow! i don't like to read slowly!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2011)

lol Ace Faith's sig got removed!



			
				Narayan said:
			
		

> AHHHHHH!!!! Ace Faith!
> 
> I hate reading your posts!!! it's so slow! i don't like to read slowly!


Next time I will provide translations for you. (I doubt Ace is gonna do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3890144:date=Sep 17 2011, 07:45 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 17 2011, 07:45 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3890144"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->lol Ace Faith's sig got removed!

<!--quoteo(post=3889866:date=Sep 17 2011, 02:02 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Sep 17 2011, 02:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3889866"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->AHHHHHH!!!! Ace Faith!

I hate reading your posts!!! it's so slow! i don't like to read slowly!
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Next time I will provide translations for you. (I doubt Ace is gonna do it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/glare.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="glare.gif" />)
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->H͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAE--><span style="color:#00FFAE"><!--/coloro-->̋ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->͖ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC1--><span style="color:#00FFC1"><!--/coloro-->͚e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->̃͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD5--><span style="color:#00FFD5"><!--/coloro-->̃̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDF--><span style="color:#00FFDF"><!--/coloro-->͚̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEA--><span style="color:#00FFEA"><!--/coloro-->h͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro-->̃̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEFE--><span style="color:#00FEFE"><!--/coloro-->̜̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E8FF--><span style="color:#00E8FF"><!--/coloro-->̳.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFE--><span style="color:#00DEFE"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FE--><span style="color:#00D5FE"><!--/coloro-->̪̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro--> ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2FF--><span style="color:#00C2FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFE--><span style="color:#00BAFE"><!--/coloro-->I͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1FF--><span style="color:#00B1FF"><!--/coloro-->̗͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9FF--><span style="color:#00A9FF"><!--/coloro-->tͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0FF--><span style="color:#00A0FF"><!--/coloro-->̊̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->ͯͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->̦͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088FF--><span style="color:#0088FF"><!--/coloro-->̞͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080FF--><span style="color:#0080FF"><!--/coloro-->̯ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078FF--><span style="color:#0078FF"><!--/coloro-->̣ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070FF--><span style="color:#0070FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068FE--><span style="color:#0068FE"><!--/coloro-->wͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FFE--><span style="color:#004FFE"><!--/coloro-->̳̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047FE--><span style="color:#0047FE"><!--/coloro-->̻a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EFF--><span style="color:#003EFF"><!--/coloro-->͕ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035FE--><span style="color:#0035FE"><!--/coloro-->͓̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->sͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022FE--><span style="color:#0022FE"><!--/coloro-->̒̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->̟ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EFF--><span style="color:#000EFF"><!--/coloro-->n͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FE--><span style="color:#0003FE"><!--/coloro-->̿ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700FE--><span style="color:#0700FE"><!--/coloro-->ͤͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̳̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600FF--><span style="color:#2600FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000FF--><span style="color:#3000FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00FF--><span style="color:#3A00FF"><!--/coloro-->'̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro-->̄̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00FF--><span style="color:#4D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̩͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700FF--><span style="color:#5700FF"><!--/coloro-->̮͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000FF--><span style="color:#6000FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->̭t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->͛ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FF--><span style="color:#7C00FF"><!--/coloro-->͙̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500FF--><span style="color:#8500FF"><!--/coloro-->̱̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00FF--><span style="color:#8F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̩͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900FF--><span style="color:#9900FF"><!--/coloro--> ͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FF--><span style="color:#A200FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00FF--><span style="color:#AC00FF"><!--/coloro-->͙͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->t̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C100FF--><span style="color:#C100FF"><!--/coloro-->̂̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CC00FF--><span style="color:#CC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̉́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D700FE--><span style="color:#D700FE"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E300FF--><span style="color:#E300FF"><!--/coloro-->̫͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EF00FF--><span style="color:#EF00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB00FF--><span style="color:#FB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̖h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F5--><span style="color:#FF00F5"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E8--><span style="color:#FE00E8"><!--/coloro-->̿̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DC--><span style="color:#FF00DC"><!--/coloro-->̇̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D1--><span style="color:#FE00D1"><!--/coloro-->͊a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C6--><span style="color:#FF00C6"><!--/coloro-->͙̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->̰̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B1--><span style="color:#FF00B1"><!--/coloro-->͈t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009D--><span style="color:#FF009D"><!--/coloro-->̀ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0094--><span style="color:#FF0094"><!--/coloro-->̑̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008A--><span style="color:#FF008A"><!--/coloro-->̗̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0081--><span style="color:#FF0081"><!--/coloro-->͚̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->̥̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->hͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0064--><span style="color:#FF0064"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005B--><span style="color:#FF005B"><!--/coloro-->͌͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0052--><span style="color:#FF0052"><!--/coloro-->̩̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->̜͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003F--><span style="color:#FF003F"><!--/coloro-->a͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0035--><span style="color:#FF0035"><!--/coloro-->ͫͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002B--><span style="color:#FF002B"><!--/coloro-->̀̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->̄̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0017--><span style="color:#FF0017"><!--/coloro-->rͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000C--><span style="color:#FF000C"><!--/coloro-->̔ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0001--><span style="color:#FE0001"><!--/coloro-->̳̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0900--><span style="color:#FF0900"><!--/coloro-->̥d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1400--><span style="color:#FF1400"><!--/coloro-->̅͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1E00--><span style="color:#FF1E00"><!--/coloro-->͊̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2700--><span style="color:#FF2700"><!--/coloro-->̝ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->̝̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3A00--><span style="color:#FF3A00"><!--/coloro-->̯̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4300--><span style="color:#FF4300"><!--/coloro-->̰ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4B00--><span style="color:#FE4B00"><!--/coloro-->͋̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5400--><span style="color:#FE5400"><!--/coloro-->͑t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->̮̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro-->̦͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6C00--><span style="color:#FF6C00"><!--/coloro-->͇̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7400--><span style="color:#FF7400"><!--/coloro-->o̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8400--><span style="color:#FF8400"><!--/coloro-->̇̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8C00--><span style="color:#FE8C00"><!--/coloro-->̹̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9400--><span style="color:#FF9400"><!--/coloro-->̫̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->̖̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->͓ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAD00--><span style="color:#FFAD00"><!--/coloro-->̓͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB500--><span style="color:#FFB500"><!--/coloro-->̟̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBE00--><span style="color:#FEBE00"><!--/coloro-->fͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC700--><span style="color:#FFC700"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED000--><span style="color:#FED000"><!--/coloro-->͙̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->̙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE300--><span style="color:#FFE300"><!--/coloro-->̫̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->̲̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF800--><span style="color:#FFF800"><!--/coloro-->iͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFF00--><span style="color:#FAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̂ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EFFE00--><span style="color:#EFFE00"><!--/coloro-->̲̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4FE00--><span style="color:#E4FE00"><!--/coloro-->̤̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DAFF00--><span style="color:#DAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̹x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->̟̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6FE00--><span style="color:#C6FE00"><!--/coloro-->͇̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCFF00--><span style="color:#BCFF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3FE00--><span style="color:#B3FE00"><!--/coloro--> ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9FF00--><span style="color:#A9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̌̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->͒́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FE00--><span style="color:#97FE00"><!--/coloro-->͙̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DFF00--><span style="color:#8DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̩̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84FF00--><span style="color:#84FF00"><!--/coloro-->̻̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BFF00--><span style="color:#7BFF00"><!--/coloro-->i͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71FF00--><span style="color:#71FF00"><!--/coloro-->̇̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FF00--><span style="color:#68FF00"><!--/coloro-->͒̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54FE00--><span style="color:#54FE00"><!--/coloro-->̰̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFF00--><span style="color:#4AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̙̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFE00--><span style="color:#3FFE00"><!--/coloro-->͙t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro-->̂̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->͆̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EFE00--><span style="color:#1EFE00"><!--/coloro-->͂.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->̗̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3890357:date=Sep 17 2011, 12:36 PM:name=Ace Faith)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Ace Faith @ Sep 17 2011, 12:36 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3890357"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3890144:date=Sep 17 2011, 07:45 AM:name=Paarish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paarish @ Sep 17 2011, 07:45 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3890144"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->lol Ace Faith's sig got removed!

<!--quoteo(post=3889866:date=Sep 17 2011, 02:02 AM:name=Narayan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Narayan @ Sep 17 2011, 02:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3889866"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->AHHHHHH!!!! Ace Faith!

I hate reading your posts!!! it's so slow! i don't like to read slowly!
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/angry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=":angry2:" border="0" alt="angry.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Next time I will provide translations for you. (I doubt Ace is gonna do it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/glare.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="glare.gif" />)
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#00FFA5--><span style="color:#00FFA5"><!--/coloro-->H͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFAE--><span style="color:#00FFAE"><!--/coloro-->̋ͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFB8--><span style="color:#00FFB8"><!--/coloro-->͖ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFC1--><span style="color:#00FFC1"><!--/coloro-->͚e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFCB--><span style="color:#00FFCB"><!--/coloro-->̃͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFD5--><span style="color:#00FFD5"><!--/coloro-->̃̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFDF--><span style="color:#00FFDF"><!--/coloro-->͚̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFEA--><span style="color:#00FFEA"><!--/coloro-->h͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FFF4--><span style="color:#00FFF4"><!--/coloro-->̃̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00FEFE--><span style="color:#00FEFE"><!--/coloro-->̜̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00F3FF--><span style="color:#00F3FF"><!--/coloro-->̠̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00E8FF--><span style="color:#00E8FF"><!--/coloro-->̳.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00DEFE--><span style="color:#00DEFE"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00D5FE--><span style="color:#00D5FE"><!--/coloro-->̪̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CBFF--><span style="color:#00CBFF"><!--/coloro--> ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2FF--><span style="color:#00C2FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAFE--><span style="color:#00BAFE"><!--/coloro-->I͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B1FF--><span style="color:#00B1FF"><!--/coloro-->̗͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A9FF--><span style="color:#00A9FF"><!--/coloro-->tͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A0FF--><span style="color:#00A0FF"><!--/coloro-->̊̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0098FF--><span style="color:#0098FF"><!--/coloro-->ͯͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0090FF--><span style="color:#0090FF"><!--/coloro-->̦͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088FF--><span style="color:#0088FF"><!--/coloro-->̞͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0080FF--><span style="color:#0080FF"><!--/coloro-->̯ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0078FF--><span style="color:#0078FF"><!--/coloro-->̣ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0070FF--><span style="color:#0070FF"><!--/coloro-->ͭ͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0068FE--><span style="color:#0068FE"><!--/coloro-->wͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0060FF--><span style="color:#0060FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0058FF--><span style="color:#0058FF"><!--/coloro-->ͤ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004FFE--><span style="color:#004FFE"><!--/coloro-->̳̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047FE--><span style="color:#0047FE"><!--/coloro-->̻a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003EFF--><span style="color:#003EFF"><!--/coloro-->͕ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0035FE--><span style="color:#0035FE"><!--/coloro-->͓̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002CFF--><span style="color:#002CFF"><!--/coloro-->sͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0022FE--><span style="color:#0022FE"><!--/coloro-->̒̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0018FF--><span style="color:#0018FF"><!--/coloro-->̟ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EFF--><span style="color:#000EFF"><!--/coloro-->n͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0003FE--><span style="color:#0003FE"><!--/coloro-->̿ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0700FE--><span style="color:#0700FE"><!--/coloro-->ͤͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1200FF--><span style="color:#1200FF"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1C00FF--><span style="color:#1C00FF"><!--/coloro-->̳̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2600FF--><span style="color:#2600FF"><!--/coloro-->̭̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3000FF--><span style="color:#3000FF"><!--/coloro-->̣̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00FF--><span style="color:#3A00FF"><!--/coloro-->'̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4400FF--><span style="color:#4400FF"><!--/coloro-->̄̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00FF--><span style="color:#4D00FF"><!--/coloro-->̩͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5700FF--><span style="color:#5700FF"><!--/coloro-->̮͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000FF--><span style="color:#6000FF"><!--/coloro-->̬͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6900FF--><span style="color:#6900FF"><!--/coloro-->̭t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300FF--><span style="color:#7300FF"><!--/coloro-->͛ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C00FF--><span style="color:#7C00FF"><!--/coloro-->͙̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8500FF--><span style="color:#8500FF"><!--/coloro-->̱̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F00FF--><span style="color:#8F00FF"><!--/coloro-->̩͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9900FF--><span style="color:#9900FF"><!--/coloro--> ͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A200FF--><span style="color:#A200FF"><!--/coloro-->͔̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00FF--><span style="color:#AC00FF"><!--/coloro-->͙͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B700FF--><span style="color:#B700FF"><!--/coloro-->t̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C100FF--><span style="color:#C100FF"><!--/coloro-->̂̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#CC00FF--><span style="color:#CC00FF"><!--/coloro-->̉́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D700FE--><span style="color:#D700FE"><!--/coloro-->ͥ̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E300FF--><span style="color:#E300FF"><!--/coloro-->̫͍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EF00FF--><span style="color:#EF00FF"><!--/coloro-->̬̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FB00FF--><span style="color:#FB00FF"><!--/coloro-->̖h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00F5--><span style="color:#FF00F5"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00E8--><span style="color:#FE00E8"><!--/coloro-->̿̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00DC--><span style="color:#FF00DC"><!--/coloro-->̇̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00D1--><span style="color:#FE00D1"><!--/coloro-->͊a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00C6--><span style="color:#FF00C6"><!--/coloro-->͙̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00BB--><span style="color:#FF00BB"><!--/coloro-->̰̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF00B1--><span style="color:#FF00B1"><!--/coloro-->͈t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE00A7--><span style="color:#FE00A7"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF009D--><span style="color:#FF009D"><!--/coloro-->̀ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0094--><span style="color:#FF0094"><!--/coloro-->̑̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF008A--><span style="color:#FF008A"><!--/coloro-->̗̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0081--><span style="color:#FF0081"><!--/coloro-->͚̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0077--><span style="color:#FF0077"><!--/coloro-->̥̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF006E--><span style="color:#FF006E"><!--/coloro-->hͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0064--><span style="color:#FF0064"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF005B--><span style="color:#FF005B"><!--/coloro-->͌͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0052--><span style="color:#FF0052"><!--/coloro-->̩̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0048--><span style="color:#FF0048"><!--/coloro-->̜͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF003F--><span style="color:#FF003F"><!--/coloro-->a͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0035--><span style="color:#FF0035"><!--/coloro-->ͫͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF002B--><span style="color:#FF002B"><!--/coloro-->̀̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0021--><span style="color:#FF0021"><!--/coloro-->̄̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0017--><span style="color:#FF0017"><!--/coloro-->rͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF000C--><span style="color:#FF000C"><!--/coloro-->̔ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE0001--><span style="color:#FE0001"><!--/coloro-->̳̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0900--><span style="color:#FF0900"><!--/coloro-->̥d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1400--><span style="color:#FF1400"><!--/coloro-->̅͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF1E00--><span style="color:#FF1E00"><!--/coloro-->͊̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF2700--><span style="color:#FF2700"><!--/coloro-->̝ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3100--><span style="color:#FF3100"><!--/coloro-->̝̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF3A00--><span style="color:#FF3A00"><!--/coloro-->̯̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF4300--><span style="color:#FF4300"><!--/coloro-->̰ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE4B00--><span style="color:#FE4B00"><!--/coloro-->͋̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE5400--><span style="color:#FE5400"><!--/coloro-->͑t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF5C00--><span style="color:#FF5C00"><!--/coloro-->̮̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6400--><span style="color:#FF6400"><!--/coloro-->̦͎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF6C00--><span style="color:#FF6C00"><!--/coloro-->͇̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7400--><span style="color:#FF7400"><!--/coloro-->o̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF7C00--><span style="color:#FF7C00"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF8400--><span style="color:#FF8400"><!--/coloro-->̇̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FE8C00--><span style="color:#FE8C00"><!--/coloro-->̹̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9400--><span style="color:#FF9400"><!--/coloro-->̫̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF9C00--><span style="color:#FF9C00"><!--/coloro-->̖̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->͓ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFAD00--><span style="color:#FFAD00"><!--/coloro-->̓͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFB500--><span style="color:#FFB500"><!--/coloro-->̟̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FEBE00--><span style="color:#FEBE00"><!--/coloro-->fͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFC700--><span style="color:#FFC700"><!--/coloro-->ͨ͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FED000--><span style="color:#FED000"><!--/coloro-->͙̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFDA00--><span style="color:#FFDA00"><!--/coloro-->̙̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFE300--><span style="color:#FFE300"><!--/coloro-->̫̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFEE00--><span style="color:#FFEE00"><!--/coloro-->̲̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFF800--><span style="color:#FFF800"><!--/coloro-->iͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FAFF00--><span style="color:#FAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̂ͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#EFFE00--><span style="color:#EFFE00"><!--/coloro-->̲̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#E4FE00--><span style="color:#E4FE00"><!--/coloro-->̤̼<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#DAFF00--><span style="color:#DAFF00"><!--/coloro-->̹x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#D0FF00--><span style="color:#D0FF00"><!--/coloro-->̟̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6FE00--><span style="color:#C6FE00"><!--/coloro-->͇̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BCFF00--><span style="color:#BCFF00"><!--/coloro-->̭̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B3FE00--><span style="color:#B3FE00"><!--/coloro--> ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9FF00--><span style="color:#A9FF00"><!--/coloro-->̌̔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A0FE00--><span style="color:#A0FE00"><!--/coloro-->͒́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97FE00--><span style="color:#97FE00"><!--/coloro-->͙̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8DFF00--><span style="color:#8DFF00"><!--/coloro-->̩̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#84FF00--><span style="color:#84FF00"><!--/coloro-->̻̻<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7BFF00--><span style="color:#7BFF00"><!--/coloro-->i͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#71FF00--><span style="color:#71FF00"><!--/coloro-->̇̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68FF00--><span style="color:#68FF00"><!--/coloro-->͒̾<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5EFF00--><span style="color:#5EFF00"><!--/coloro-->͕ͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54FE00--><span style="color:#54FE00"><!--/coloro-->̰̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AFF00--><span style="color:#4AFF00"><!--/coloro-->̙̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3FFE00--><span style="color:#3FFE00"><!--/coloro-->͙t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35FF00--><span style="color:#35FF00"><!--/coloro-->̂̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#29FF00--><span style="color:#29FF00"><!--/coloro-->͆̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1EFE00--><span style="color:#1EFE00"><!--/coloro-->͂.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#12FF00--><span style="color:#12FF00"><!--/coloro-->̗̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
"Heh, It wasn't that hard to fix it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />" <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />


----------

